# Cena/Punk Promo



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow.
I haven't seen intensity like that in the WWE in a while. amazing job on Punk and Cena's parts, they played it to perfection.
Great way to top off a very strange episode.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

An outstanding promo from both of them. The two of them have such great chemistry both in the ring and on the mic. Punk is suiting heel work nicely.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

Agreed, very tense segment. Cena's promo was red hot.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*So they really will do anything for Cena to come out looking good..*

So why do they let Cena pretty much say Punk's reign has been a fluke and he isn't credible at all. He also gets to do anything possible to look golden in the crowds eye & the fact that he calls him an SOB but yet nobody else is able to be free like that? It just makes no sense and then to have Cena not even let punk say anything to make him look even better and just bury punk more. Then they let him say he is a rip off of other superstars and even says he stole Savage's elbow.. If punk could have i'm sure he would have laid into Cena about who the fake one really is..

I really don't get this company sometimes. I'm a big punk fan and i don't even see how were suppose to take him serious right now..


----------



## THERUCKUS (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

just glad cm punk didnt cry this time like he did last time when cena layed into him


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



bananakin94 said:


> Wow.
> I haven't seen intensity like that in the WWE in a while. amazing job on Punk and Cena's parts, they played it to perfection.
> Great way to top off a very strange episode.


Punk and Cena always bring out the best in each other. They are perfect opponents and they compliment each other so well in the ring and on the mic. 

They are gold together, see MITB last year, summerslam last year, and this year with that latest promo


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

Punk saying he's better than Austin... this is what is going to setup the Punk/Austin match. Bet on it.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

Cena was the best he's been since pre-Wrestlemania


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

That was a good segment, best Cena promo in a long time.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

Cena proving that he is still one of if not the best promo guy in the company when he actually turns it on.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

i marked my pants when cena knocked the mic down at the end then punk held his head down like a little punked out kid being put in his place....then after the bret hart punch he seemed a little strange as if a knew wheel was turning in his head kind of phycoish...not sure whats to come but it just got interresting..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

CENA BRINGING THAT FIRE

It was great, I think it's pretty clear Punk will be winning at NoC now though. Probably by some Heyman connivery


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

I hate Cena more than ever. It disgusts me watching him go out every week and beg the crowd to cheer for him.

I've ordered nearly every PPV for the last two years, but I'm not paying for any from here on out that Cena walks into as champion.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

And to think what they had to delivered that promo after what happened tonight. That couldn't have been easier.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

Cena can deliver. Dude is pure gold when he's red hot.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

Now if we saw THIS Cena every week, I would definitely not mind him at all.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

Cena saying the same stuff he says to EVERY opponent he faces except just screams it and looks serious is a great promo?


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: So they really will do anything for Cena to come out looking good..*

Honestly nothing surprises me with cena anymore I lost all respect for him long ago when they started using dying children to get him cheered.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

This cena seemingly only comes out when he's around punk. They both step up their games. I NEED TO WATCH THAT AGAIN!

It made me remember the brilliant contract signing for summerslam between the two


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: So they really will do anything for Cena to come out looking good..*

Even i have to admit to agree with cena on the punk wanting "change" but is all about just punk instead thing was kinda true. But yeah Punk did come out looking a bit silly in that promo, but as you said if wwe gave punk the chance Punk would have shown was the real phony in john cena


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



codyj123_321 said:


> Cena saying the same stuff he says to EVERY opponent he faces except just screams it and looks serious is a great promo?


Pretty much. You won't look believable if you tell someone in their face you're going to beat them in a match, smiling and throwing unfunny cheesy jokes.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



Evolution said:


> Cena proving that he is still one of if not the best promo guy in the company when he actually turns it on.


Agreed, when he's asked to give it 100% he almost always delivers.

Always been a hater of his character, but to say he's talentless is just ignorant.
He made a hostile crowd turn on to his side in the span of 5 minutes. That takes talent.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

I hated how Cena said Punk's title reign in the last 300 days was irrelevant. That is BS. The dude went over everyone clean until he turned. Is it so hard to make a feud where the title is more important than the ego's of the wrestlers? Why can't the title fuel their egos? 

I give Punk credit for making a Canadian crowd turn on him.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

Perfect example of using a curse or two to intensify a promo, good stuff from Cena. Punk was good too, really wish that came under better circumstances.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Wait wait wait.

I hate Cena as much as the next guy but if CM Punk can use a bunch of garbage shoot material to get over on people then why the hell can't Cena?

If CM Pink insists on using shoot material to bury people, then he is fair game to get buried himself.

And do us all a favor Punk, quit breaking kayfabe by saying things like "I am the best talker". It devalues the product.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

It would have probably been a lot better had that incident not happened earlier


----------



## MarkMatthewz (Sep 2, 2008)

*John Cena's greatest promo ever?*

John Cena totally killed it tonight!

I marked in my pants when cena knocked the mic down at the end then punk held his head down like a little punked out kid being put in his place. Then after the bret hart punch.

Cena was the best he's been since pre-Wrestlemania. He proved once again that he is the best in the business.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

*I could feel the intensity, especially when Cena knocked the mic out of Punk's hand


Amazing job by both men, I just wish my mind wasnt so worried about the incident earlier in the night.*


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



Revann said:


> I hated how Cena said Punk's title reign in the last 300 days was irrelevant. That is BS. The dude went over everyone clean until he turned. Is it so hard to make a feud where the title is more important than the ego's of the wrestlers? Why can't the title fuel their egos?
> 
> I give Punk credit for making a Canadian crowd turn on him.


I don't feel like Cena will win..just seems cheezy if he was to win...making this match about them and the next match will be more about the title..


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

oh man this will become a Punk hate thread im sure of it. 

Was an amazing promo from both of them. Cena vs Punk has really turned into something special for sure. WHen it was Orton and Punk they couldnt deliver stuff like this because of Ortons lack of mic skills. im gonna be at Night of Champions and this has made me even more excited. DB and kane winning the tag titles and Cena vs Punk is prob worth the 60 bucks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

I forgot Cena could do promo like that. He punk'd Punk!


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: John Cena's greatest promo ever?*

Definitely his best promo in quite some time.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

If Cena actually cut promos like that every week instead of smiling like a jackass he might actually earn the respect of the older crowd. He can actually talk very well on the mic when he gives it 100%... the only guys who've challenged him this year are Punk and Rock. 
Cena's best promos have been with those two guys. He knows he has to up his game.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

It takes two to tango, everyone. Both Punk and Cena were great considering the situation.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

Props to both Cena and Punk for such a great segment despite the circumstances.


----------



## TheSuperUsher (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: John Cena's greatest promo ever?*

Cena works so well with Punk


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

So intense. Cena smacked Punks mic out of his hands, they got close, they looked pissed. Punk and Cena did an amazing job. I'm becoming a Cena fan. Never thought I'd say tha The only problem I have is that they turned a character I once enjoyed into a generic insipid cowardly heel who gets owned and runs away. Punk did a great job with Bret during the opening segment, and before Cena crushed him. But after that, he was so bland. He just got crushed and ran away looking like he was gonna cry.

Hopefully Punk puts up a good fight and doesn't get murdered so that Punk and Cena can keep this epic feud going. Their chemistry is top notch. If Punks character fights back instead of letting Cena kill him, things will be even more awesome.

Good job WWE.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: John Cena's greatest promo ever?*

His delivery was good, but the content was so bullshit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: John Cena's greatest promo ever?*

His best Promo since turning Super-Cena, maybe.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

Punk and Cena bring out the best in each other. This is probably the best rivalry since Austin/Rock. Both of them did a great job tonight, and I can't wait for their match. Even though the ending has pretty much been spoiled, these two always have epic matches. Their three match series in the summer last year were all ****+ matches.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: John Cena's greatest promo ever?*

Had to be "that" guy but why the fuck would you make a new thread for this when there are currently only 4 threads open in the Raw section at the moment? Including this. There's one about this promo directly under this.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: John Cena's greatest promo ever?*

Awesome promo and for a second helped everyone feel better for a moment after what happened with Lawler. Total pro, especially dealing with that barrage of hate. I guess the audienec didn't know the full extent of what we knew though.


----------



## moon25 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

Cena just responded to IWC who say Cena pushed because of backstage politic and he has no talent blah blah blah... while punk broke kayfabe to get over, Cena got over by his own talent.
This clearly shows that Cena is much better than punk on the mic.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

I hated this promo, they made Punk look like a bitch in front of them. I'm not even excited about this since Cena buried the title, you don't even have to have good mic skills to do this.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

I enjoyed the promo at the end. Lots of "shoot" stuff being played with during that promo. Cena mentioning how CM Punk was irrelevant and Punk mentioning how Cena always sucks up to the crowd was interesting. Both these guy bring the best out of each other during promos and Punk is now starting to get "heat" and rightfully so, since he is the best heel in the company ATM.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

Cena calling Punk a son of a b**ch, and knocking off his Mic really added something else. This is why WWE needs to be edgy like this, it makes things so much more entertaining.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*WHAT IS GOING ON HERE!?*

I am in COMPLETE SHOCK. THIS FORUM, has completely turned on CM Punk and sided with John Cena. YET HE BURIED THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP! How does that make a good promo, burying the most prestgious title just because you're the face of the WWE? And Cena getting an absolute cheap pop just by speaking french. I just cant believe you all are praising Cena. No this is not a troll thread, I am legitemately shocked why you all would be praising this promo yet he just talked like politics and him being the face of the WWE has NOTHIGN TO DO WITH THE FACT WHY HE HAS MAIN EVENTED!! GIVE ME A FUCKING BREAK!!! SURELY I AM NOT ALONE ON THIS!?

John Cena just said the WWE title has become completely irrevalent. He brought up the fact that politics does NOT PLAY A PART. Okay Cena...SO...

an Ambulance match main eventing an elimination chamber PPV which was an overgimmicked match, not for the title or anything, main evented over the actual Chambers, which is the gimmick...ok...

Wrestlemania, main event Rock v. Cena. Fair, its only fitting, no argument here,

Extreme Rules v. Brock Lesnar. main event. Brock Lesnars return match in over seven years, again...noargument here.

Over the limit...versus JOHN LAURENITIS. MAIN EVENTING OVER A FATAL FOUR WAY WHC, AND THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH...this is astonishing.

No way out...A STUPID CAGE MATCH WITH A GIMMICK AGAINST THE BIG SHOW!!! of course this wasnt the main event, right?...........

money in the bank....a number one contenders match main events over the actual Championship match..

oh yeah...EVERY MATCH HAS FEATURED JOHN FUCKING CENA!!!!!!!!! HOW CAN THIS IDIOT ACTUALLY HAVE THE BALLS TO SAY ON LIVE T.V THE WWE TITLE HAS BECOME IRREVELANT, AND POLITICS DO NOT PLAY A FACTOR, WHEN THATS ALL THE FUCK THAT MATTERS IN THE WWE!!!! 

COME ON PEOPLE!!! THIS IS CM PUNK THE GOLDEN BOY JOHN CENA JUST BURIED!

and please dont lock this. this is again, no troll thread. I am just shocked how fast people turned on here. Is it because of what happened to Jerry Lawler that everyone is siding with Cena now? Jesus I dont like the King, but my heart honestly sank in when I heard the news. I immediately started praying to god he would pull through. But now it seems the IWC is siding with Cena because of this. Please, give me your cases because I have never been more confused on these forums by ppl here worshipping Cena over this fucking horrendouz promo.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



Pro Royka said:


> I hated this promo, they made Punk look like a bitch in front of them. I'm not even excited about this since Cena buried the title, you don't even have to have good mic skills to do this.


Exactly what I thought. Other than him speaking French and swearing, the crowd would have not turned. He buried the whole point they are wrestling, for the title. I still dont get how his 300 day title run was irrelevant. LOL


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

I marked hard for this promo, Cena can be one of, if not the best promo cutter in the world when given a real opportunity. They have great chemistry together. Well done Cena and Punk


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

Basically Punk has to win now. That promo by Cena was too brutal, if he goes over Punk is going to go the way of the Miz in terms of credibility.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: John Cena's greatest promo ever?*

He said the same thing that he has said for 7 years but all because he screamed it and looked serious it was great? I don't think so


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: John Cena's greatest promo ever?*

I think I can tone my hate for Cena down after tonight, loved the promo but Punk was great too as he tends to be.


----------



## moon25 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



Pro Royka said:


> I hated this promo, they made Punk look like a bitch in front of them. I'm not even excited about this since Cena buried the title, you don't even have to have good mic skills to do this.


Nope they didn't make him bitch, punk turned to be bitch when he couldn't respond to Cena so he remained silent and got owned.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: WHAT IS GOING ON HERE!?*



2ndComingY2J said:


> I am in COMPLETE SHOCK. THIS FORUM, has completely turned on CM Punk and sided with John Cena. YET HE BURIED THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP! How does that make a good promo, burying the most prestgious title just because you're the face of the WWE? And Cena getting an absolute cheap pop just by speaking french. I just cant believe you all are praising Cena. No this is not a troll thread, I am legitemately shocked why you all would be praising this promo yet he just talked like politics and him being the face of the WWE has NOTHIGN TO DO WITH THE FACT WHY HE HAS MAIN EVENTED!! GIVE ME A FUCKING BREAK!!! SURELY I AM NOT ALONE ON THIS!?
> 
> John Cena just said the WWE title has become completely irrevalent. He brought up the fact that politics does NOT PLAY A PART. Okay Cena...SO...
> 
> ...


I think you are overreacting. People on here are just amazed that Cena actually was able to turn an entire hostile crowd to his favor in one promo and managed to completely outshine Punk on the mic, which no one expected.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



Pro Royka said:


> I hated this promo, they made Punk look like a bitch in front of them. I'm not even excited about this since Cena buried the title, you don't even have to have good mic skills to do this.


THANK YOU. GOD DAMN THERES STILL ONE PERSON ON HERE WITH THEIR HEAD NOT UP THEIR ASS WORSHIPPING AT CENAS FEET OVER A FUCKING BURIAL PROMO!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: WHAT IS GOING ON HERE!?*

Read the first phrase, didn't need to read anything else.

We didn't turn on Punk, Cena was just better in the Mic today.

At least we (yes we, I'm also part of the IWC no matter how you put it) finally showed un-biased opinions over a segment, which is what this forum really needs to start doing.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WHAT IS GOING ON HERE!?*

I kind of love the way this post sounds like a Cena promo as when you're angry you use caps lock like cena uses his angry voice.

The promo was good, no forced intensity or too much cheesiness, best he's done in years. I still think he's shit overall though.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: WHAT IS GOING ON HERE!?*



PacoAwesome said:


> I think you are overreacting. People on here are just amazed that Cena actually was able to turn an entire hostile crowd to his favor in one promo and managed to completely outshine Punk on the mic, which no one expected.


1.He buried the WWE title.

2.He brought up the fucking obvious "Punk hasnt main evented blah blah blah" that ANYONE HERE could use against Punk.

3.He spoke French

4.He played the whole "THIS CROWD IS HONEST YOU TELL IT LIKE IT IS BLAH BLAH BLAH" for the 1000th time.

Whats impressive?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: John Cena's greatest promo ever?*

No sorry I don't know if was what happened with Lawler why you people are acting to positive but the promo was so so, only at the end it was kinda cool because he delivered really intense.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: WHAT IS GOING ON HERE!?*

I think most people here are just giving credit to Cena for his promo tonight, and rightfully so. I enjoyed both the CM Punk and Cena promos that ended RAW tonight. Even if he buried the WWE title it still made me hyped for the PPV and that is what the show should be doing.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



moon25 said:


> Cena just responded to IWC who say Cena pushed because of backstage politic and he has no talent blah blah blah... while punk broke kayfabe to get over, Cena got over by his own talent.
> *This clearly shows that Cena is much better than punk on the mic.*


You wish. Cena got pushed clearly because of Vince, he may have good mic skills but he sucks in the ring and don't start saying that he's good because you clearly disrespecting the fact that many in the independents wrestlers are better than him, leave alone WWE. Punk could rip off Cena on the mic if he had to but he was playing a perfect heel.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

I'm having flashbacks to the Rock feud. Fantastic delivery, conviction, it's all there and Cena is knocking it out of the park, but terrible content. Such terrible content. 

Still, can't say I don't enjoy Cena when he gives a shit. Dude can be as good as anyone when he wants to be.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: WHAT IS GOING ON HERE!?*

im giving credit to cena, as well as everyone, for keeping his composure. him, cody, and booker looked really affected along with everyone else


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

Again, I think this promo was so good because it was part shoot. There would have been Lawler heavily featured in the original script and I'm assuming they went unscripted due to the circumstances.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WHAT IS GOING ON HERE!?*

Cena did a very good promo tonight. Many people are giving him props.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: WHAT IS GOING ON HERE!?*



Ether said:


> im giving credit to cena, as well as everyone, for keeping his composure. him, cody, and booker looked really affected along with everyone else


This. So now you are all just giving Cena credit just because of what happened to Jerry Lawler? THATS THE ONLY WAY ANY OF YOU GIVE CENA CREDIT?...........wow. That's what it takes huh to actually acnowledge his talent? How low is that? Listen to yourselves.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



2ndComingY2J said:


> THANK YOU. GOD DAMN THERES STILL ONE PERSON ON HERE WITH THEIR HEAD NOT UP THEIR ASS WORSHIPPING AT CENAS FEET OVER A FUCKING BURIAL PROMO!


You're an idiot.


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not denying that Cena isn't talented. I've always thought he's the best, if not one of the best modern, full time mic workers WWE has to offer. But if you cut through all the delivery, intensity, and the articulacy in his promo, at least I felt like it was a bunch of hot-air. He basically said...'You don't get respect having leather with gold on it wrapped around your waist..' or something along the lines...what? Punk holding the title for almost a year means nothing, now? Then he goes on to say CM PUNK made the wwe title irrelevant, when it really wasn't. It was the way he was booked, and how even after he won the gold Cena was still at the center of EVERYTHING!!! It's probably just me, but it was like cena was discreetly saying unless ur name is John Cena, you can't be serious....

On a personal note, and I know CM Punk is heel so I respected this, but I really didn't like how CM Punk just sat there and allow himself to be chastised by Cena, when I KNOW he must've had a lot of words too retort with in his arsenal that he held back. It's just like the whole 'Rock having to hold himself back' thing to make Cena come out top dog.


----------



## moon25 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



Pro Royka said:


> You wish. Cena got pushed clearly because of Vince, he may have good mic skills but he sucks in the ring and don't start saying that he's good because you clearly disrespecting the fact that many in the independents wrestlers are better than him, leave alone WWE. Punk could rip off Cena on the mic if he had to but he was playing a perfect heel.


maybe you forgot how Cena got over should I remind you? Dude he got over by himself being himself, he didn't need to shoot to get over like that pussy punk. And yes Cena is much better than punk on mic when being serious, he showed that tonight when penk couldn't say a word.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Phil needs to call Paul to call in the Kraken 2 months early.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Hell yeah. in b4 Kurt Angle tweets "Ruthless aggression right there!" 

It seemed legit too. I doubt it was, considering how Punk wouldn't have walked out the way he did. So, really good from both of them.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



moon25 said:


> Nope they didn't make him bitch, punk turned to be bitch when he couldn't respond to Cena so he remained silent and got owned.


Still real to you ha. Punk last year buried him many times and Cena was still holding the mic speechless. Punk played his part perfectly as a heel and nothing was crazy about Cena specially that he keeps on kissing up to the fans by telling them how great they are.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Fucking hell people, the purpose of the promo was for Cena to look better than Punk HENCE WHY HE'S THE FACE! Fuck, some of you seem to think its a legit competition between the two to see who is the best. Punk did great he got Cena over as the face and got himself over as the heel. Cena did great he got Punk over as a heel and himself over as a face.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: So they really will do anything for Cena to come out looking good..*

If Punk can break kayfabe,Cena should be allowed the same


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: WHAT IS GOING ON HERE!?*

sigh...nm

sorry


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

The point of the promo was to make it look like punk has become obsessed with the title. Notice how he was clutching the title as he left the ring...he was holding it like he was scared to death of losing it. The point of the storyline is that punk has become so obsessed with the title that it has changed him. 

Punk has to win on sunday and it can't be clean so we can progress the storyline


----------



## siamesedream (Dec 21, 2008)

It's not that Cena turned the crowd - it's that in Montreal Bret > everyone, so the second Punk interrupted Bret, the crowd aligned with Bret and booed Punk. Then later Cena was getting booed to hell until Punk came out, where the crowd had no choice but to side with Cena

Make no mistake about it - the reactions Punk and Cena both got tonight were 100% based on Bret. WWE was smart. They know Montreal would never in a million years go against Bret, so they kicked off the show by turning the crowd against Punk as much as possible so Cena would end up with the reaction they wanted to close the show. 

As for those saying Cena was better on the mic tonight, no one seems to get that it's all by design that it came off that way. It's all in the way Punk's character is being handled right now. The CM Punk of last summer would not have just stood there and took that shit from Cena. He would have cut him off and threw it back in his face. Punk is looking like shit right now because he's being booked as a straight up heel rather than a tweener. They're trying in all their power to get all his fans to turn on him, and if he's dropping pipebombs they know the crowd will eat it up. So instead they have him do cowardly shit like attempt to attack Bret Hart, and just stand there being berated by babyfaces like Cena and Sheamus. 

Tonight was Booking 101 - doesn't mean Cena is suddenly the master of the mic, haha.


----------



## moon25 (Sep 8, 2012)

Coolquip said:


> Fucking hell people, the purpose of the promo was for Cena to look better than Punk HENCE WHY HE'S THE FACE! Fuck, some of you seem to think its a legit competition between the two to see who is the best. Punk did great he got Cena over as the face and got himself over as the heel. Cena did great he got Punk over as a heel and himself over as a face.


lol at punk fans saying punk got Cena over as a face.
correction: Cena got himself over as a face and PUNK over as a heel, see? you should thank him.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



Gimpy said:


> I hate Cena more than ever. It disgusts me watching him go out every week and beg the crowd to cheer for him.
> 
> I've ordered nearly every PPV for the last two years, but I'm not paying for any from here on out that Cena walks into as champion.


This. It just made me hate the arrogant bastard even more.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

this is the start of a new era in wrestling.many people may dont me but im gonna go ahead and say punk/cena has potential to be the next Rock/austin. Plus with the new title belt talks ive been hearing about i have a feeling that if(and most likely he will)retain at NoC he will debut the new belt in epic fashion


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Superb promo, everything played out perfectly. Everything Cena said made sense. My only slight issue was I didn't think Cena needed to say the think about Punk stealing Savage's elbow. The promo was going so great that he really didn't need to dig that well.


----------



## loced (Sep 7, 2012)

*Did the crowd seem to get to Cena chanting "you can't wrestle"?*

I'm watching raw and Cena seems to be butthurt by watching his facial expressions you'd think he'd be used to it by now. It must feel crappy giving it your all to be face and still getting boo'd the heck out. What do you guys think am I over analyzing it? :ns


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Or maybe he was upset over lawler! Why would he give a fuck about some dumbass fans booing him when his friend is in a serious condition?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Did the crowd seem to get to Cena chanting "you can't wrestle"?*

He was probably affected by the Lawler situation as well, right before he came out backstage he looked pretty sad. i would feel like shit too if that was me


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Did the crowd seem to get to Cena chanting "you can't wrestle"?*

I did notice that Cena seemed a little upset. With what happened to king King, then having to come out to that reaction, I'd be a tad upset too.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Did the crowd seem to get to Cena chanting "you can't wrestle"?*

It was pretty uncalled for with what had happened, but I don't think the fans must have known the severity of what had happened.. if they did, how the hell could you act so cuntish?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Did the crowd seem to get to Cena chanting "you can't wrestle"?*

loved that it happened regardless of what happened if the crowd was affected by it the whole night would be drop dead silent but they really added to the atmosphere tonight, montreal was great.


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Did the crowd seem to get to Cena chanting "you can't wrestle"?*

He doesn't care. Cena's the kind of guy who rises above hate. If there's 1 kid in the audience that cheers him, he's happy. That or he's making millions of dollars working his dreamjob.

On a serious note; what happened to Lawler probably left the whole lockerroom in shock. I's not easy keeping a straight face when a close friend might be in danger.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Did the crowd seem to get to Cena chanting "you can't wrestle"?*



Smoogle said:


> loved that it happened regardless of what happened if the crowd was affected by it the whole night would be drop dead silent but they really added to the atmosphere tonight, montreal was great.


they were really silent when kidd came out, i felt bad for kidd as well. all of them were still shocked, so he didnt even ger a reaction


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Did the crowd seem to get to Cena chanting "you can't wrestle"?*

Well, it is Montreal, one of the worst cities in Canada by far. The word "class" is not in their dictionary.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Did the crowd seem to get to Cena chanting "you can't wrestle"?*



Ether said:


> they were really silent when kidd came out, i felt bad for kidd as well. all of them were still shocked, so he didnt even ger a reaction


yeah, that probably where it stuck out the most, felt bad for kidd as well.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Did the crowd seem to get to Cena chanting "you can't wrestle"?*

Well you gotta wonder. One of your co-workers that you like best is in danger of passing away, and you still go out there infront of 17k people booing you over what you are doing. Massive respect to Cena for pulling it off anyway.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Did the crowd seem to get to Cena chanting "you can't wrestle"?*

Cena's been hearing that for 5 years. he was most likely choked up cause one of his colleagues was having a serious health emergency.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Did the crowd seem to get to Cena chanting "you can't wrestle"?*



Azuran said:


> Well, it is Montreal, one of the worst cities in Canada by far. The word class is not in their dictionary.


Wrestling has never been classy, the fans have migrated from ******** to what it is now.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

moon25 said:


> lol at punk fans saying punk got Cena over as a face.
> correction: Cena got himself over as a face and PUNK over as a heel, see? you should thank him.


A. You clearly didn't read my entire post. 

B. You clearly, CLEARLY don't understand this business. Again, it takes two to tango. 

C. When in that post did I ever say I was a Punk fan?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Intensity that shit was off the hook from both men


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Not understanding the love.

I agree that it was very intense and John Cena had EXCELLENT delivery, but as others mentioned, what he was saying was hypocritical garbage.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: So they really will do anything for Cena to come out looking good..*



antdvda said:


> Wait wait wait.
> 
> I hate Cena as much as the next guy but if CM Punk can use a bunch of garbage shoot material to get over on people then why the hell can't Cena?
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the thing is when Cena gets to "shoot" on people his material that he has to work with is far more less restricted than anyone else. Cena can say something about Punk ripping everyone off and whatnot but if Punk was to try talk about how Cena is booked/pandered to by the WWE then they wouldn't have it.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: So they really will do anything for Cena to come out looking good..*

Cena was a joke tonight. Everything he said was garbage. CM Punk is as real as it gets, Cena's the one that looks like a walking merchandise stand.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: So they really will do anything for Cena to come out looking good..*

So what? It's the truth, his reign is irrelevant. He didn't bury Punk, blame booking for burying his title reign. You just don't wanna admit Cena cut a good promo.


----------



## moon25 (Sep 8, 2012)

Coolquip said:


> A. You clearly didn't read my entire post.
> 
> B. You clearly, CLEARLY don't understand this business. Again, it takes two to tango.
> 
> C. When in that post did I ever say I was a Punk fan?


LOL sorry it seems I missed the last part, my bad.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

siamesedream said:


> It's not that Cena turned the crowd - it's that in Montreal Bret > everyone, so the second Punk interrupted Bret, the crowd aligned with Bret and booed Punk. Then later Cena was getting booed to hell until Punk came out, where the crowd had no choice but to side with Cena
> 
> Make no mistake about it - the reactions Punk and Cena both got tonight were 100% based on Bret. WWE was smart. They know Montreal would never in a million years go against Bret, so they kicked off the show by turning the crowd against Punk as much as possible so Cena would end up with the reaction they wanted to close the show.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! Everyone is saying Cena is the best on the mic when given the chance and what not after that...:shock fpalm


----------



## blackman666 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: So they really will do anything for Cena to come out looking good..*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> If Punk can break kayfabe,Cena should be allowed the same


Exactly. And when punk breaks kayfabe and says something that's "true" or "real", everyone here marks out and prasises him. Just look at what he said to Sheamus about the WHC being #2. But now when Cena does it, it's blasphemous and uncalled for. :no:


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: So they really will do anything for Cena to come out looking good..*



SummerLove said:


> So what? It's the truth, his reign is irrelevant. He didn't bury Punk, blame booking for burying his title reign. You just don't wanna admit Cena cut a good promo.


How was it a good promo?

Punk's argument is that politics are stopping him from main eventing over their beloved John Cena. He hasn't main evented a single PPV in 2012 because of this. He says it devalues the title.

Cena's argument is that he let each PPV past him by. Like he had complete control over that, or something. And he's phony. Somehow. The same guy that prefers to talk to Punk in kayfabe is apparently "as real as it gets", while CM Punk, the guy that is telling it like it is, is the phony one. 

Fuck this.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

It was a good promo because it had truth, great delivery and great deal of intensity. Bringing up politics in storylines isn't a valid point from a kayfabe POV.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

For those who wanna re-watch it right now:


----------



## blackman666 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



Pro Royka said:


> Still real to you ha. Punk last year buried him many times and Cena was still holding the mic speechless. Punk played his part perfectly as a heel and nothing was crazy about Cena specially that he keeps on kissing up to the fans by telling them how great they are.


So when Cena is speechless it's real, but when Punk is, it's obviously kayfabe. Am I right?
Lol

I'm sure Cena could have said quie a few things about Punk last summer if the storyline allowed it. Actually I'm positive he could, if he was allowed to be "real" and break kayfabe in a 'Thuganomics" type of way things may have bee a lot different. 
But no, lets not give Cena any credit whatsoever and lets just give it all to Punk, our lord and saviour.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

I'll start off by saying that the delivery and mannerisms of the promo were solid, nothing wrong there. What WAS wrong was with what Cena said. Hate me all you want, but this is a problem, I find.

Saying Punk's reign has been irrelevant...what a colossally stupid thing to say. These two men are going to be fighting for this title on Sunday and now Cena is saying that the belt has basically been pointless for the past 10 months because Punk has held it. Great...why would I want to watch them fight on PPV for it, then?

I just...I don't know where to begin with the WWE these days. Why could you not have just had Punk deliver his promo and that be it? Why couldn't Punk be the strong looking one for a change instead of having to be one upped? There's a very, very basic formula in a feud that should be adhered to.

-Heel does something
-Heel does something
-Babyface gets some revenge
-Heel does something bigger
-PPV-babyface finally gets revenge OR heel wins and the feud continues, in which case the process resets.

The feud ultimately culminates with the babyface winning, which signifies good beating evil and the story concluding. At this point in time, Punk has more of a feud going with Lawler. Punk ripped him apart verbally and assaulted him, Punk took him out, then tonight Lawler and Orton got their revenge in the tag match. Its pretty simple. With Cena...all its ever been is Punk looking like a whiny little bitch. Sneak attack, sneak attack, run away, sit in the ring and get verbally annihilated...this is not how you build up your supposed top heel in the company. This is how you build up a weasel. Perfect if you're Bobby Heenan or Paul Bearer, not good if you're the WWE champion. You have to have the majority of instances involve your heel coming off strong. Otherwise, there's no odds to overcome for the babyface, and nobody cares. What odds are there in this storyline with Cena? NONE. If anything, I sympathize more with Punk having to overcome the Cena juggernaut because he is constantly made to outshine Punk at every turn, and Punk is tired of it. Sounds like something the audience can get behind, its a very babyface concept-the newer guy is being held down by the more established veteran. Instead, they make Punk into this cowardly chicken who avoids conflict. Its a recipe for failure. Ask yourself this-how well do you think the audience would take to Cena if when someone interfered in his matches, he high tailed it up the ramp while hurling insults? He'd look like a joke, and rightly so-he's being portrayed as one.

There's also a disturbing trend, I'm noticing. Every time Cena comes up against someone who could easily just...decimate him on the mic, Cena is given carte blanche to just do whatever he wants to one up the guy, while its almost like his opponent is holding back on purpose. First Rock, now Punk. These are two guys who should by all means NOT be losing a promo battle to Cena, and yet what happened during RTWM? People were saying that Cena was beating Rock because, what else, Cena was given shortcuts. He was allowed to break that kayfabe boundary, pointing out Rock's notes on his arm, for example. Now tonight, he calls Punk's reign irrelevant. Most casuals don't think that way, this seems to be much more of a play to the internet fans who discuss this more frequently. When you're given free reign to point out indisputable flaws with a person's character instead of relying on kayfabe promos, of course you're going to come out on top. How was Punk supposed to respond to that tonight? He was just made into a total chump. Same with Rock who was visibly shaken at Cena pointing out the notes. It would be all to easy for them to point out one of the billion flaws with Cena, so why don't they? Why didn't Punk say that the reason his reign has been irrelevant is because Cena is favored by Vince and that's why he's constantly put into the main event, which is why the title has been devalued in the first place, and that means he has in fact been very disrespected due to unfair treatment? Why didn't Rock say that the reason the WWE is in the state its in today is because once he left, John Cena took over and the ratings started to suffer once he became the face of the industry? Its because the WWE have this insane notion that making someone opposing Cena look strong even in the least is somehow going to completely destroy the image of their cash cow and it'll bankrupt the company. So, they just have him never look legitimately weak. Since this is the case, the playing field isn't level in the company and therefore, its not interesting to watch. There's no feeling of "this is really close", its always "God, this again?" If a guy is given every back door move into getting over, who cares? What skill does that take? I can go in there and speak French, mention the Canadiens and yell about how CM Punk is an irrelevant champion. Where's my contract? 

The one time this year Cena looked weak was against Brock, and after 4 weeks they nearly ruined him by letting Cena win.

This promo also featured the usual WWE lapses in logic-Cena says he's always been himself and that's how he got over, when in reality in 2002-2003 he was basically the exact same respect demanding prick CM Punk is now. Cena says that in the days of Shawn vs Bret, Shawn stood for something, ignoring Shawn's drug addictions and consistent selfish behavior that many times came close to screwing things up for the Fed. Just little things like that bug me, its like they think we're idiots. 

Last thing-Punk's main strength, undeniably, is his promo work. So if that's his platform to get over from...why emasculate him using it the way they did? Shouldn't you try to, I dunno, capitalize on it and accentuate it? Make him practically undefeatable on the stick? Sell him as an awesome talker? It would be like Bret Hart getting into the ring claiming he's the best wrestler on the planet and then getting out wrestled by Giant Gonzales. Why would you take away and crush the best aspect of a performer so that he ends up looking like a complete chump, and have it all happen by someone he's better than? Especially when its John Cena who for the love of God doesn't need to get any more over! Punk is the one the fans are so-so on right now. If you had him cut his solid promo that he did and then just have him and Cena brawl, with Punk getting the better of him, that would have been a 100% better finish than what we got. Instead, what we got was a) Punk got beaten up by a nearly 60 year old man who had a stroke a few years ago with one punch and b) Punk is supposedly a great mic worker, and yet he's very often embarrassed by someone who is supposed to be beneath him in the aspect of promo work. Again, terrific way to sell that PPV in 6 days.

Just...not a fan of that closing segment. The delivery was great by both, but the substance...


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Cena saying Punks reign had been irrelevant doesn't devalue the business anymore than Punk saying that he is "the best talker".

I mean talk about totally breaking down the fourth wall.

Sooner or later Punks gonna start talking about how the bookers are scripting his matches wrong or how he is the best seller in the business.

Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

@KOBossy

Hmmm actually a VERY good point. I sort of noticed Cena's shortcuts a while ago but didn't think about it here.


----------



## WildEagle18 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Not understanding the love.
> 
> I agree that it was very intense and John Cena had EXCELLENT delivery, but as others mentioned, what he was saying was hypocritical garbage.





Kentonbomb said:


> Cena was a joke tonight. Everything he said was garbage. CM Punk is as real as it gets, Cena's the one that looks like a walking merchandise stand.


How was anyone of what Cena said was garbage or hypocritical? 
Let's list and break down what was Cena's points tonight:

1.*The WWE Title has been irrelevant.* Which is true, just like Cena said, months after month of PPV past by CM Punk just watching other people Main Event. 

2.*By just having the WWE Title doesn't mean respect* People will think Cena is hypocrite for saying this but they forget how little respect he got from Triple H in their feud, and his feud against HBK. Just because Cena was holding the title didn't mean everyone respected him. He earned that respect by beating HHH and HBK and in turn they started to respect him. So how is Cena a hypocrite for saying something he went through when he was a champ?

3.*He went from an underdog to against all odd star by being himself.* This is what sticks out to what Cena said. From his debut to his rise to stardom, he was John Cena. Everything he did was him. The Dr. of Thugonomics to his SuperCena, he was still Cena. He became fan favorite because of his gimmicks, he didn't have to "pipebomb" or "break kayfabe" to get over. He took something he loves doing and made it into a character. This is what Cena meant when he said this line. 

So tell me how was Cena a big hypocrite from what he said?


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



blackman666 said:


> So when Cena is speechless it's real, but when Punk is, it's obviously kayfabe. Am I right?
> Lol
> 
> I'm sure Cena could have said quie a few things about Punk last summer if the storyline allowed it. Actually I'm positive he could, if he was allowed to be "real" and break kayfabe in a 'Thuganomics" type of way things may have bee a lot different.
> But no, lets not give Cena any credit whatsoever and lets just give it all to Punk, our lord and saviour.


Thats bs and you know it damn near everything cena said was. Why did "change" never happen because vince can't imagine a world where cena isn't viewed as #1 by one and all in the main event hell he won't even let the man lose clean in a fixed sport. Punk pays tribute and shows respect to bret hart by wearing his colors and to savage by using his elbow and actually shows character progression and he has an identity crisis yet cena can use a rip off mark wahlberg persona lesnars modified f5 as his finisher rocks peoples elbow and he's original. This all from the man that spent his popular years demanding respect the bloody hypocrite. And someone had to damn near die for him to show passion and real emotion.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I think Cena is going to put Punk over. If anything what Cena was saying is posturing towards catapulting the WWE title back into the spotlight. What he said was true (after all we've all been saying the same thing for months). Punk HAS been winning, he HAS been calling himself the best in the world but he HAS been avoiding Cena. The last few weeks/months especially. It makes sense when you think about what John was saying is that for Punk to be considered the best in the world, to earn the respect of everybody and to be the centre of attention, he has to stop ducking Cena and put his money (or his title) where his mouth is and beat Cena.

However "being real" was where it kind of started to make less sense. Punk has been more real in terms of closeness to who he really is ever since he attacked the Rock, so Cena saying he's a phoney doesn't make sense. He was a phoney when he was kissing babies, making stupid jokes and being the babyface underdog. Since Raw 1000 he's been edgier, he's been more real and closer to the true Punk than ever before.

LOVED the lines Cena came out with about only wanting to elevate himself, which are probably true. Regardless I doubt Punk would have enough status backstage to change any of the things Cena listed even if he wanted to. Not that the casuals would know that though.


----------



## WildEagle18 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



syrusriddick said:


> Thats bs and you know it damn near everything cena said was. Why did "change" never happen because vince can't imagine a world where cena isn't viewed as #1 by one and all in the main event hell he won't even let the man lose clean in a fixed sport. Punk pays tribute and shows respect to bret hart by wearing his colors and to savage by using his elbow and actually shows character progression and he has an identity crisis yet cena can use a rip off mark wahlberg persona lesnars modified f5 as his finisher rocks peoples elbow and he's original. This all from the man that spent his popular years demanding respect the bloody hypocrite. And someone had to damn near die for him to show passion and real emotion.


LOL Cena using a modified F5 was part of a story line of him mocking Brock Lesnar. That's how the "FU" was born. REALLY? Cena used the people's elbow once to mock The Rock which caused him the match. How much times does Cena use the people's elbow?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

How is Punk saying he's the best "talker" exposing the business? He could mean that he says it like it is and puts people in their place. He's not wrong.


----------



## loced (Sep 7, 2012)

i AGREE WITH the majority of you all. just because Cena says the WWE champion is not a real champion does not mean cm punk is not the wwe champion. way to bury the wwe champion


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Kentonbomb said:


> How is Punk saying he's the best "talker" exposing the business? He could mean that he says it like it is and puts people in their place. He's not wrong.


If he said he was the "best on the mic" would that have made a difference?

Next time he'll say he is the best story teller in the ring. 

Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

His entire gimmick is about delivering pipe-bombs on the mic. He isn't exposing the business at all fpalm


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Evolution said:


> His entire gimmick is about delivering pipe-bombs on the mic. He isn't exposing the business at all fpalm


What is your definition of a "pipe bomb"?


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



WildEagle18 said:


> LOL Cena using a modified F5 was part of a story line of him mocking Brock Lesnar. That's how the "FU" was born. REALLY? Cena used the people's elbow once to mock The Rock which caused him the match. How much times does Cena use the people's elbow?


O I'm sorry he calls it the five knuckle shuffle right my mistake. Same move slightly modified just like his attitude adjustment/f5. If you would actually use your eyes and your brain you would see my statement was about originally and cena's lack of it while calling someone out about the same thing.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

WildEagle18 said:


> How was anyone of what Cena said was garbage or hypocritical?
> Let's list and break down what was Cena's points tonight:
> 
> 1.*The WWE Title has been irrelevant.* Which is true, just like Cena said, months after month of PPV past by CM Punk just watching other people Main Event.
> ...


Lol, saying Punk reign is irrelevant just kills it for it to be watchable its like saying this champion is irrelevent so don't watch him. How does it help the title and the match itself, it just shows that Cena is above the WWE title all along and that it doesn't mean anything to him and that sir is disrespect. Underdog shit doesn't work, he was pushed ever since he has first debuted and they have planes for him all along, Vince loved him and everyone knows that he loves bodybuilders.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Pro Royka said:


> Lol, saying Punk reign is irrelevant just kills it for it to be watchable its like saying this champion is irrelevent so don't watch him. How does it help the title and the match itself, it just shows that Cena is above the WWE title all along and that it doesn't mean anything to him and that sir is disrespect. Underdog shit doesn't work, he was pushed ever since he has first debuted and they have planes for him all along, Vince loved him and everyone knows that he loves bodybuilders.


Or it could just mean that Cena wants to win the title to make it relevant again, not that he's above the title.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Great energy and great delivery... terrible, terrible substance from Cena on the title being irrelevant. And again, talking about taking the cheap way out... um, Punk beat everyone cleanly for the most part cena. He didn't take the "easy" way out until recently. Stupid content... but great delivery.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

SummerLove said:


> Or it could just mean that Cena wants to win the title to make it relevant again, not that he's above the title.


It can be relevant if the bookers wants it to be relevant, and Cena winning it just makes it even more irrelevant because not only he was feuding and was shitting all over it the whole time, but also he thinks he will win it to overcome everybody again and make them irrelevent because the bookers wants it this way. He can say Punk was/is irrelevant but he have never defeated him so his points are irrelevant.


----------



## WildEagle18 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



syrusriddick said:


> O I'm sorry he calls it the five knuckle shuffle right my mistake. Same move slightly modified just like his attitude adjustment/f5. If you would actually use your eyes and your brain you would see my statement was about originally and cena's lack of it while calling someone out about the same thing.


Oh yeah because Knuckles = Elbow right? So by your stand point The Rock copied Hulk Hogan since same move slightly modified. Hulk Hogan do some taunt moves yadada then do a Leg Drop. The Rock just took out the whole ear thing and change it to some hand motion and do an elbow drop instead. It's like comparing apples to oranges. 

Originality? Punk just completely used Savage's Elbow there's no "slight" modification. Again maybe you should re-watch the Ruthless Aggression Era, everyone knew Cena ripped out the FU from the F5 to taunt and pissed off Lesnar. Cena adopted the move and made it his finisher, this he copied it from someone? Yeah, but there was a STORY behind it. Completely different from just using the move completely out of nowhere.

Hell I love Punk using the Savage Elbow but bashing Cena and making up ridiculous crap like 5 knuckle shuffle = The People's Elbow? That's just complete hating one someone.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



WildEagle18 said:


> Oh yeah because Knuckles = Elbow right? So by your stand point The Rock copied Hulk Hogan since same move slightly modified. Hulk Hogan do some taunt moves yadada then do a Leg Drop. The Rock just took out the whole ear thing and change it to some hand motion and do an elbow drop instead. It's like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> Originality? Punk just completely used Savage's Elbow there's no "slight" modification. Again maybe you should re-watch the Ruthless Aggression Era, everyone knew Cena ripped out the FU from the F5 to taunt and pissed off Lesnar. Cena adopted the move and made it his finisher, this he copied it from someone? Yeah, but there was a STORY behind it. Completely different from just using the move completely out of nowhere.
> 
> Hell I love Punk using the Savage Elbow but bashing Cena and making up ridiculous crap like 5 knuckle shuffle = The People's Elbow? That's just complete hating one someone.


You want the STORY of why punk uses savages elbow he started the night after savage died as a show of respect to one of his inspirations one of his childhood heros he was asked about it at e3 so yeah thats a complete rip off. You want to call me out fine if you're right I'll give you your due respect but do your research first. And yes everyone did know cena ripped it off so then how can he be a hypocrite and call someone out over something he pulled himself at one time? And no I'm not "hating" on him I just plain don't like the bastard I have no respect for a man that exploited dying children on tv every week when he was getting booed out of the building to get more cheers and sell shirts.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena had some good points and some bad points. You guys take this stuff way too seriously though like a real life debate is going on. Like John Cena's actually trying to take down Punk's positions and make him look bad.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Punk seems to be one of the very few guys left that brings out this side in Cena... most everyone else, he's almost mailing it in


----------



## WildEagle18 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



syrusriddick said:


> You want the STORY of why punk uses savages elbow he started the night after savage died as a show of respect to one of his inspirations one of his childhood heros he was asked about it at e3 so yeah thats a complete rip off. You want to call me out fine if you're right I'll give you your due respect but do your research first. And yes everyone did know cena ripped it off so then how can he be a hypocrite and call someone out over something he pulled himself at one time? And no I'm not "hating" on him I just plain don't like the bastard I have no respect for a man that exploited dying children on tv every week when he was getting booed out of the building to get more cheers and sell shirts.


I get hating on him for being a hypocrite about ripping about moves, since it's wrestling, I can't do anything to change anyone's mind who they cheer or boo for. 

But good job being classy, "exploit dying children", he might get booed out of the building, people might swear and say shit about the man, hell the man is like a walking merchandise, but at least he takes the time to make "exploited dying children" happy. You might think the grant a wish foundation is something just to get cheers for Cena then blame the wwe for consistently shoving it down our throats. But hating on a guy and not even his character and calling him a bastard for using his own time to do charity work is just disrespect.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know what anyone else thinks, but to me Cena didn't bury the title.

He didn't say the title itself was irrelevant. It was just irrelevant because of the guy who is currently holding it.

I mean, I'm a big Punk fan, but if you honestly don't think Cena did a fantastic job in his promo tonight, you're completely delusional.

I mean, is it NOT true? For all the shit people complain about Cena being above the title, now you're angry that they admit it? What the fuck? Did you want them to deny it for more years so you can complain some more?

Wow, get off your fucking high horse and get a dose of reality. Punk's reign between him getting the title and now hasn't been memorable. Only the beginning from the Summer of Punk to his new heel turn has it been sweet.

And guess what? *Both times it was with Cena. What a fucking shocker.*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

some pretty good french as well.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena's delivery was good, Punk played his part pretty well too. I'd take this kind of promos even with the lack of good substance to his star wars promos/looooser promos any day.


----------



## AWESOME!! (Sep 11, 2012)

it was a great promo. One of the best for quite a while. Two best mic workers.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

It was a great promo. Think it could have been even better if they didnt have Lawler´s condition in the back of their heads.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That was an excellent promo, but Punk getting punched out by Hart really butchered him for me. The way Punk stood all scared and shit at the end just made him look like generic heel #8000. 

Nonetheless, that was amazing.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Why is it a big deal if Cena acts as if Punk's reign has been meaningless? Consider...

1) He was hinting that it was meaningless to what Punk promised last summer: change. Not so much that the title was being devalued, but the fact that the only change that occurred was a long title reign on another superstar, something we saw with Cena when he held it for a year.

2) Punk actually did something worse: he made an attempt to deliver the final blow to the WHC belt last week. What did that accomplish, actually? Punk and Sheamus are not in a feud, Punk won't be fighting for the WHC anytime soon, and it was basically a jab to get him a little more heat in a promo.

I'm definitely not a John Cena fan. Not even close. I started watching wrestling for a second time right before Cena/Miz at Wrestlemania (had a near decade-long break before that), and I was sick of Cena within months. 

However, what Cena did (pointing out how Punk wears Bret's colors, uses Savage's elbow, and how he lied about change), and the actions and intensity he delivered during that promo...that honestly made me interested in a match that, as of last week, I didn't give a shit about. Cena/Punk AGAIN? Now, I'm intrigued.

Punk has been given the green light to put guys on blast for an entire year now, to say things few were given permission to say in the past, etc. It was never a problem, but now, Cena saying a couple of things is? Nah...don't buy it. Punk has been slipping into "Cena Territory" for a while now...and it's time for a change, since we're all looking for one.

On a side note, whatever happened to everyone blasting Cena for his "five moves of doom" sequence? Did people realize that Orton has a couple of clotheslines, a powerslam, the DDT, and an RKO to end his matches? Anyone talk about Punk's kicks, his corner knee, bulldog, Macho's elbow, and his GTS? Punk really hasn't changed wrestling at all. The only thing that changed was the fact that John Cena wasn't dominating the title scene...yet, ironically, one guy has for almost an entire year.

Again, I don't like Cena...but don't take up for Punk for reasons you would kick Cena in the face for.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] idiot calling Punk a SCUMBAG


----------



## TakersPrincess (May 13, 2012)

Lmao at the sensitive cm punk marks!! STOP IT it wasn't a burial....how in the hell did any of you guys survive the attitude era at all with all this bitching and moaning......it was the best sell job of a big match of the last few years. It's not about burying your precious cm punk or celebrating cena it's about furthering a rivalry and they did just that. They both delivered (especially during the sad story with the king) You all must have some reservations about this title run since you are so quick to come to it's defense all of the time........It's just part of the story line. Stop trying to be fantasy bookers and political apologists and enjoy the damn content. ugh shit's just damned crazy.


----------



## Bodge (Jan 3, 2012)

Great promo from the two of them. Nice to have a Cena promo without a cheesy grin half way through! Bit disappointed how bad Bret made Punk look. Hopefully it means Paul E will get punk the win on Sunday. Only other problem I have is with Cena. Saying punk 'Stole' Macho's elbow drop. Ironic seeing how he does it out of _Respect_


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It was fucking epic. More intensity than I've seen in quite some time, really got me looking forward to NOC.

Considering the circumstances of the night, brilliant effort from both guys.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow.. just.. amazing promo. Awesome job by Cena. This has to be the first time I dont have anything to call Cena out on him being hypocrite with his promo material and the delivery was just top notch.

Punk was good ofcourse but Cena was clearly better. Awesome promo and Bret's presence gave a much more important feel to the segment.

Looks like they are doing a reverse feud of last year between Punk and Cena with Cena dropping the pipebomb on Punk and a match in his hometown where he is challenging for the WWE title.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Pretty intense promo from Cena...Punk played his part well also.

They accomplished what they set out to do and left me anticipating their match.


----------



## jdrawmer (Jul 26, 2011)

TakersPrincess said:


> Lmao at the sensitive cm punk marks!! STOP IT it wasn't a burial....*how in the hell did any of you guys survive the attitude era at all with all this bitching and moaning*......it was the best sell job of a big match of the last few years. It's not about burying your precious cm punk or celebrating cena it's about furthering a rivalry and they did just that. They both delivered (especially during the sad story with the king) You all must have some reservations about this title run since you are so quick to come to it's defense all of the time........It's just part of the story line. Stop trying to be fantasy bookers and political apologists and enjoy the damn content. ugh shit's just damned crazy.


So, so true - especially the bit in bold.

In the best rivalries and especially in teh attitude era, rivalries were close where one RAW, somebody would come out on top in a war of words, and the next week the other would come out on top.

Like Austin v McMahon. You think when McMahon was winning the rumble, or the countless times he got 'screwed' was burying him? The number of times Rock has been shut up in a promo, even when IRL he could butcher them? That's how it works. How boring it would be if every rivalry Punk had, he just walked over the opponent in every promo.

This has made the rivalry interesting, and shown a side to Cena we see far too rarely.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Im no cena mark i think his content is usually shit and he should have more initiative with that content. and im a fan of cm punk and think when his on his one of the best. same can be said with cena love him or hate him youd be a complete idiot to think he has no talent. when his allowed to go unscripted its a very entertaining thing to watch. I dont particully like devaluing titles it pissed me off when punk did it it pissed me off when cena did it. but the thing most people didnt see is the character depth. Cm punk usually never backs down from anyone especially not cena and he hardly ever gets put in his place but he went quiet like he was being yelled at by his father. Cena came across as a king verbally bashing his suboardant with his subtle im better then you attitude that ive been seeing for a while now, he basically said this show revolves around me your all my supporting cast/puppets. he pulls your strings you dance. he kisses the casuals butts (pulls their strings) he pisses off the internet (pulls their strings) when his with the right opponent his a joy to watch cause he evokes any reaction he wants out of the fans. the man has talent the idiots in this forum needs to realize that his no goat but he is the best in the buisiness for a reason.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

It was a really great promo and saved the show. With Cena talking about Punk needing to find his identity and seeing so many changes in Punk's character over the time as champ possibly a new character design for CM Punk and the WWE title as well in the conclusion to NOC?? Damn I hope so.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

ManicPowerBomb said:


> It was a really great promo and saved the show. *With Cena talking about Punk needing to find his identity and seeing so many changes in Punk's character over the time as champ possibly a new character design for CM Punk and the WWE title as well in the conclusion to NOC?? Damn I hope so*.


Thats exactly what I thought of in that moment. But I have no faith in WWE's creative dept. to pull something major off of this feud. They will just end the feud with Cena winning at NOC.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Both guys deserve all the praise in the world for showing up and putting on a hell of a promo when they could have easily checked out and called it a night after what happened to Lawler.

Bravo.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Like others have said, Cena's delivery was good, but what he was saying was a load of bollocks. I also didn't like the fact that Punk was not allowed to retort when Cena said he steals HOF'ers colours and stole Savage's elbow, just so Cena could come out on top. Cena wasn't better than Punk on the mic either, he just looked better because Punk was barely allowed to say anything in reply that could damage Cena.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I laughed really hard when Bret hit Punk and Punk sold it so well outside the ring.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Cena basically sounded intense while saying a bunch of nonsense to be honest.


----------



## DTG (May 13, 2011)

Great promo. It sold the PPV. It's sad any other feud these two are in with other wrestlers just does not have the same interest or hype around. WWE need to make this feud go on a while without making it stale because it's the best interest in the product they can get with two current full time superstars... I really hope Punk holds the title as it will make him the mega heel in Boston and also give chance for the Heyman situation to develop as it will be far more interesting them two working together if Punk has the strap..

The only part I did not like about the promo was when Cena said Punk has kept the title by any means he can, implying Punk has cheated or conned his way to the top. This is not true Punk was built as the baby face who beat everything in his path with is legit wrestling skills. Make Punk heel and badass but don't turn him in to something he has not been...a cheating coward!!

This feud could get really hot and hopefully last the rest of the year in some capacity until the rumble. In which I'd have Cena win the Rumble. And then have Cena Help Rock beat Punk because he wants Rock THAT badly..


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Real Deal said:


> Why is it a big deal if Cena acts as if Punk's reign has been meaningless? Consider...
> 
> 1) He was hinting that it was meaningless to what Punk promised last summer: change. Not so much that the title was being devalued, but the fact that the only change that occurred was a long title reign on another superstar, something we saw with Cena when he held it for a year.
> 
> ...



You can't compare it to Cena's reign nor act like Cena has been out of the scene. He was out of the "title" scene for a year but he was still the face of the company and still main evented 95% of the PPV's and Raw episodes. It pretty much was "so what if Cena's not champion? He's still gonna main event everything" 

A feud with Cena and Laurenitis got main event over a feud with CM Punk and Bryan Danielson. 

Trying to say "Punk is getting into Cena territory" is laughable. During Cena's entire reign he finished every show, was the main event in 95% of all the PPV's and pretty much did everything with the title that he's doing now without the title. Cena never took a backseat defending his entire title for that year in the midcard like Punk has had to do. 

It's incomparable. They made Cena without the title the exact same as Cena with the title, and the fact Cena tries to act like it's some fault of Punks is also laughable as well. CM Punk has beaten Cena 8 times in the last year to 1 that Cena won over him and they are trying to act like the reason Cena main events and Punk doesn't is because he's irrelevant to the big picture which is exactly what Punk's gripe is and Cena confirmed that tonight. He has everything to do with why things didn't "change" much more than Punk has. So all Cena came off as tonight was a hypocrite.

All Cena did tonight was "deliver" well, but if you actually listen to the words he said it was complete nonsense and BS. He got intense down but his words were absolute crap and untrue. But if Cena screams them everyone thinks he's said something of substance.



mblonde09 said:


> Like others have said, Cena's delivery was good, but what he was saying was a load of bollocks. I also didn't like the fact that Punk was not allowed to retort when Cena said he steals HOF'ers colours and stole Savage's elbow, just so Cena could come out on top. Cena wasn't better than Punk on the mic either, he just looked better because Punk was barely allowed to say anything in reply that could damage Cena.



That's how all Cena's booking goes against a stronger mic worker and they are in a face to face situation. Either Cena gets the last word in and walks out of the ring without a chance of retort, or he says 90% of the dialogue and comes off as "intense" because he said "ass" or "bitch" and/or screams all the time interrupting the heel before they are about to make a point while the other guy has to remain silent. 

Whenever Cena is in with a better mic worker you'd be lucky to see them get equal mic time, the only time they let it happen was when CM Punk and Cena feuded last year, they gave CM Punk and Cena equal time with each other on their promos and Punk easily was always able to turn the crowd to his side over Cena's. Obviously the WWE doesn't want that to happen again.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't care what people say but... Punk got owned big time.

Kudos to both Bret and John. :cena2


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

It was good. The crowd helped it by booing the heels and cheering the faces. That was pure wrestling 101. Not this I'll cheer who I like idea everyone at live events has. My 1 issue was Punk not really coming back at Cena. When Cena got going with his cheap pops, winning as himself, ranting on how he respects everyone and how he's there because of the fans.....his usual schtick. Punk just accepted it but I guess that's just your typical heel.

It started off slowly with the whole I respect you with Bret & Cena. CM Punk is HBK and Cena is Bret etc. it was kinda cringeworthy. It soon picked up, just seems the cliche heel always backs off etc. it's too outdated.

"You've won by any means necessary" despite defending his championship pretty cleanly, couldn't understand that. Felt like the WWE were insulting my intelligence abit. Other than that good promo, they were both on song.


----------



## DTG (May 13, 2011)

"You've won by any means necessary" despite defending his championship pretty cleanly, couldn't understand that. Felt like the WWE were insulting my intelligence abit. Other than that good promo, they were both on song.[/QUOTE]

Exactly what I said. It was stupid. Like we are just meant to forger the last 300 days that went by!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It was a great promo, both guys delivered well, but why did they censor "bitch"? They were using it on a regular basis just over a year ago.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

I just came in here to say that Cena and Punk have really great chemistry together.

Modern day Rock and Austin.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Once again CM Punk has proven to be the best in the world. Having a great match, great work on mic, and once again proving that he is the whole package. He can play the face and he can play a heel at pefrection, something that Cena has still not proven.

I like the promo, the only thing that i disliked is how Cena is again hiding behind the fame of an other wrestler (this time Bret Hart) to ensure that he get a positive reaction.

CM Punk did all this on his own and he was at perfection.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



Gimpy said:


> It disgusts me watching him (Cena) go out every week and beg the crowd to cheer for him.


this is really mindblowing and it really insults the intelligence to watch this crap for some years, without changing.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Don't care what people say but... Punk got owned big time.
> 
> Kudos to both Bret and John. :cena2


How about some for Punk too for willingly portraying himself as an insecure coward in order to help Cena have his big night in Boston with the crowd cheering him?

I enjoyed the promo, though I would have preferred Bret to have tried to lock on the Sharpshooter and have that as the reason Punk ran away.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



bananakin94 said:


> Agreed, when he's asked to give it 100% he almost always delivers.
> 
> Always been a hater of his character, but to say he's talentless is just ignorant.
> He made a hostile crowd turn on to his side in the span of 5 minutes. That takes talent.


no one said, cena hasnt got talent on mic, but he cant really wrestle.

and to be fair, punk turned the crowd against even faster.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

we need cena to be like this more often instead of the corny jokes, and less ass kissing


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: WHAT IS GOING ON HERE!?*



2ndComingY2J said:


> 1.He buried the WWE title.
> 
> 2.He brought up the fucking obvious "Punk hasnt main evented blah blah blah" that ANYONE HERE could use against Punk.
> 
> ...


very cheap and effective.
you have just to add, that he used the fame of Bret Hart to get the crowd on his side.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Cena took the ball and ran with it. Trust him to silence 90% of the critics at a time when he really needed to shine. Punk was exceptional as well, and the Hitman was definitely a massive help in bringing the crowd's attention back to the ring.

Punk and Cena stole a very intense show. It was the perfect segment and at any other time, it would have been faultless. Both deserve massive amounts of respect for doing so well after what had happened.

I'd be inclined to say the Stone Cold thing was just a throwaway line to wind up the IWC. It wouldn't be the first time such a thing had happened. 

Trust Cena, Punk and the Hitman to revitalise and absolutely shellshocked show.

Oh, and props to Justin Roberts as well. Having to see that unfold right in front of him, make announcements to the crowd about what was happening and then sound just as confident and unshaken as ever.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



Pro Royka said:


> You wish. Cena got pushed clearly because of Vince, he may have good mic skills but he sucks in the ring and don't start saying that he's good because you clearly disrespecting the fact that many in the independents wrestlers are better than him, leave alone WWE.* Punk could rip off Cena on the mic if he had to but he was playing a perfect heel.*


absolutely, at the beginning he throw back the "phony" shit to Cena, anf if Punk wanted he could have burried Cena today again, as he did in past, but Punk is "the real deal" and he acted, as he has to, as a heel


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I lold at CM Punk saying he is the best talker in the world, because just a day ago before his promo at No Surrender, Bully Ray cut the same kind of "Respect" promo including some shoot-is things like the reinvention part and he blew Punks promo from yesterday out of the water. I liked the delivery of both guys, but as some people have pointed out already, the content was atrocious, worse than the Hogan/Warrior WCW promo. Cena basically said "Don't buy this PPV, the championship is irrelevant and the match isn't worth watching anyway", the worst promo in a long while, despite the aforementioned quality delivery. If it's a turd with strawberry shake, it's still a turd. If it's a well executed promo with terrible material, it's still a terrible promo. However it's obvious they do have great chemistry, so I hope this feud will continue, and with MUCH better scripts, the potential for a great feud is definitely there, but shooting on each other and burying is not the way to go.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Before I say anything, I loved the promo, thought it was great, Punk was awesome and Cena was even better. Wow. This is the John Cena that I want to see every week. It was intense and exactly what you're looking for when it comes to a go home show but...lol. Yes, there is a pretty big and serious but here, this is the problem with blurring the lines between kayfabe and reality just a little too much. It happened when Punk and HHH had their promos together and now it has happened again. As an insider fan, smart fan, whatever you want to call me, I completely ate that up. It was great to watch, just like the Punk/HHH promos. BUT, at the same time, I don't think it's necessarily a good thing in the context of kayfabe. I just don't like it when they cross that line or come close to crossing it because they tend to completely obliterate everything around them in an attempt to sell the match. This is Phil Brooks talking to Paul Levesque ring any bells? Promos like this also result in both guys taking smarky potshots at each other and essentially trying to 'own' the other which isn't and has never been what a promo is all about. 

Punk actually was the better of the 2 here because he did what heels do. He bragged that he was better than everybody etc but he didn't cross that line and for the most part just stood there and got verbally bitch slapped tbh. Cena on the other hand, well, while his delivery and performance was riveting to say the least, again, I feel that he got a little too close to that line with some of the things he was saying. Just like Punk ragging on Seamus last week, for Cena to call Punk irrelevant wasn't exactly the best choice of words shall we say. 

While watching it I got more and more excited and hyped. Then when it was over it hit me what was actually said and my excitement died. If you want to know how to successfully blur the lines between reality and kayfabe, look at Taker/HHH/HBK from earlier this year because THAT is how it's done. Punk/HHH, Rock/Cena and now this Punk/Cena promo is how NOT to do it imo. Yes it's entertaining, yes it's intense and yes, watching 2 guys throw pipebombs at each other is fun but in the grand scheme of things, I don't want to watch Phil vs. John, I want to see Punk vs. Cena and right now I'm not quite sure what one I'm getting.

I also must recant on my earlier trashing of Bret Hart lol. I thought he was going to come out and give the usual shitty legend suck up promo, which he did lol, but they also used him perfectly last night as the prop to get the reactions they needed. Punk ragging on Hart got him booed. Cena taking up for Hart, eventually got him cheered along with his wonderful and impassioned performance in that promo. Great job from them all, even if I have my issues with it.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



KO Bossy said:


> I'll start off by saying that the delivery and mannerisms of the promo were solid, nothing wrong there. What WAS wrong was with what Cena said. Hate me all you want, but this is a problem, I find.
> 
> Saying Punk's reign has been irrelevant...what a colossally stupid thing to say. These two men are going to be fighting for this title on Sunday and now Cena is saying that the belt has basically been pointless for the past 10 months because Punk has held it. Great...why would I want to watch them fight on PPV for it, then?
> 
> ...


Very good analysis.
This is the thing that sucked about this promo. but still Punk has proved to be able to play the heel perfectly and if needed also a face. Cena cant do it


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Saw the highlights

Cena just showed why hes the best in the business.

Punk got buried


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

Cena tore Punk a BIG one there and exposed him for what he really is...

An irrelevant champion. 
A rating killing champion. 
A big ass phony who can't even do the Macho Elbow drop right. 
A one shoot wonder.

Right out of Mr. WWE's mouth. I guess Vince finally had enough of his skinny fat.....


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Bullshit promo that completely undid Punk's hard-work over the last 300 days. To dismiss his reign is completely out of order considering all the great matches he's had as well as entertaining promos. He's certainly been a lot better a performer than Cena during that time period. Well done WWE for allowing Cena to bury a guy who could be a big star. Guess they just can't bring themselves to make anyone besides Cena look good.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

lancaster223 said:


> Cena tore Punk a BIG one there and exposed him for what he really is...
> 
> An irrelevant champion.
> A rating killing champion.
> ...


Was about to say something similar to this. But yeah Cena owned Punk's ass and I'm not even a Cena fan


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

1TheRockHHH said:


> Was about to say something similar to this. But yeah Cena owned Punk's ass and I'm not even a Cena fan


you mean, punk letted cena own him, because that is what he has to do as a heel!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

What was even worse for Punk last night than Cena going in on him is Bret Hart knocking him down and Punk running away with a distraught look on his face.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thinking the promo is about pushing Punk even further over the edge. They've really established throughout this whole angle since early August just how badly Punk needs to have his championship reign validated. It's kind of shitty that the whole reign up to that point has been written off as kind of a completely irrelevant waste of time (it stands as what you made it to be, WWE, but okay), but they can still redeem themselves. Cena simply cannot win on Sunday, and one would hope Punk keeps retaining throughout this feud all the way to The Royal Rumble because once again WWE's painted themselves into a tight, suffocating little corner and made it the only viable option. Otherwise, Punk and his nearly year-long reign may as well be forgotten about so Cena can go beat up Tensai or Big Show for the billionth and first time or whatever. 

Aside from that, the chemistry Cena and Punk share, on the microphone and in the ring, is truly something special and demonstrates just why, among other reasons, Punk has so thoroughly usurped Orton who was pushed as Cena's rival for quite a while before WWE simply abandoned that line of booking once Orton's babyface run had peaked. Eek, I sound like some mark in the Ratings thread debating Punk vs. Orton, but that is utterly beside the point. It's just a genuine sort of chemistry Punk and Cena have, they innately contrast so well against one another in so many ways--physically, psychologically, archetypically.

Kind of reminded me a bit of the last build toward NoC a year ago, ironically, with Triple H/Punk and Triple H effectively saying that Punk had never quite captured the fans' imagination until recently, with them chanting his name. In each case the build-up seems a bit slapdash and kind of counterproductive (especially for Punk) but I'm looking forward to the match this Sunday and hope this feud, in this incarnation, anyway, is capped off like it should be inside the Cell in late October. Team Heyman with Punk/Lesnar/Del Rio/Barrett/Ambrose vs. Team Cena with Cena/Triple H/Sheamus/Orton/Mysterio at Survivor Series, please.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

HHH: "Cena, I give you my shovel. May it be as good to you as it's been to me."


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Thinking the promo is about pushing Punk even further over the edge. They've really established throughout this whole angle since early August just how badly Punk needs to have his championship reign validated. It's kind of shitty that the whole reign up to that point has been written off as kind of a completely irrelevant waste of time (it stands as what you made it to be, WWE, but okay), but they can still redeem themselves.


But of course, he said as he quoted himself. Punk hadn't been working with Cena all that time, so of course everything he did for all of those months was utterly irrelevant. Argh.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Punk tries to pipebomb Cena and HHH and it backfires both times lol. DEM VINCE MCMAHON GUYS MADE OF DAT TEFLON DURR.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Punk tries to pipebomb Cena and HHH and it backfires both times lol. DEM VINCE MCMAHON GUYS MADE OF DAT TEFLON DURR.


Punk lobs pipebombs at 'em but they swing and hit the pipebomb right back to him with their shovels.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

The Cena/Punk promo was decent.

Cena made a few good points but the constant sucking up to the crowd spoilt it for me.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

When Cena called Punk a son of a bitch I marked the f*** out!


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Punk is obviously going over at the PPV but the question is, is it going to be clean? I remember they did the exact same angle with Henry/Orton last year, about the same time. From Orton's promos calling henry 15 years of failure, I knew henry was going to win but never thought it'd be a clean pinfall. 

I think there's a fat chance Punk would pin Cena clean on sunday, because he needs it badly and the promo seems to indicate that.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

That was an amazing promo by Cena last night. Great segment. Cena is excellent at controlling the crowd. They went from hostile to him at the beginning to cheering him at the end. Great job by Cena.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Cena just got real eh.*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



codyj123_321 said:


> Cena saying the same stuff he says to EVERY opponent he faces except just screams it and looks serious is a great promo?


Time to turn on punk, same old shit is the new hipster thing.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone think what happend to lawler will change the result? i was convinced punk was winning.

But now they have cena win and pay tribute to king e.t.c? Will they really let punk win after what he did to king?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

A brilliant promo from Cena, I'm not normally a fan of Cena, but that was the best promo of his in a LONG time.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Great promo, but Punk was so shit on by Cena that he absolutely has to win convincingly Sunday to maintain any sort of respectability. That promo really stripped away a lot of the edge Punk has built up the last 14 months. Having Heyman/Lesnar help him cheat his way to victory Sunday would be the wrong way to go, but I have a feeling that's the road they're going down.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

i have a feeling brock will be there. interfere to have the punk heyman and brock stable for them to dominate and then for the rock to take out punk at a later date and for the undertaker to finish them off at mania


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Punk/Bork vs. Cena/Rock AT SURVIVOR SERIES BECAUSE ROCKY AND JOHN BRING DA BUYZ.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Definitely a great promo by the both of them. Cena did come off as someone being downright desperate to please, and to be cheered, with his French lines, but otherwise he played his part really well. Punk played his part greatly up until the end, where it was obvious he was written not to be as witty as he usually is. Still, great job by them both to get the crowd to cheer for the face. Punk was previously booed when he was with Bret but when Cena came out there was a CM Punk chant.

Since they didn't allow Punk to say the kind of things he normally would have at the end I feel even more sure that he's going over at NoC. That has of course been the only story that made sense the whole time though.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Heel said:


> Bullshit promo that completely undid Punk's hard-work over the last 300 days. To dismiss his reign is completely out of order considering all the great matches he's had as well as entertaining promos. He's certainly been a lot better a performer than Cena during that time period. Well done WWE for allowing Cena to bury a guy who could be a big star. Guess they just can't bring themselves to make anyone besides Cena look good.


lol.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Great delivery by Cena even tough the content was mostly filled with sucking up. I've come to think that it doesn't matter what cena says anymore it's more how he brings it, because most of the time it's completely bullcrap and sucking up to the crowd. However hart punching Punk was such an anti-climax. thank you writers thankyou!!


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

Awesome promo by both of them. Bret added a good dimension to the promo as well. My hometown is quite rowdy and I knew that they'd give Cena someshit lol. But, he did very well and most were cheering for him by the end of the promo.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

WWE_champ said:


> Awesome promo by both of them. Bret added a good dimension to the promo as well. My hometown is quite rowdy and I knew that they'd give Cena someshit lol. But, he did very well and most were cheering for him by the end of the promo.


he had to suck Bret's dick first to get respect. Would like to see punk mentioning that next week.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

I think Punk and Cena channeled last nights emotions really well into that promo and it really intensified their Feud this time around


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Cena's usual sucking up, screaming and overacting = good promo?

"You can't wrestle!"
"Hitman, U werz thu best evur!!!" (Please love me Montreal!)

I have a theory that most of the people who hate Cena are just desperate to love him. Make of it what you will.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm a huge Cena hater and I participated in the (small) "fuck you Cena" chants last night. However, I gotta admit that: the last portion of his promo last night was awesome. He should keep doing aggressive promos like this (without smiling) and stop kissing ass. He's way more believable as a fearless competitor. Can't wait to see Night of Champions.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Vyed said:


> Punk is obviously going over at the PPV but the question is, is it going to be *clean*? I remember they did the exact same angle with Henry/Orton last year, about the same time. From Orton's promos calling henry 15 years of failure, I knew henry was going to win but never thought it'd be a *clean* pinfall.
> 
> I think there's a fat chance Punk would pin Cena *clean* on sunday, because he needs it badly and the promo seems to indicate that.


LOL unk2

No chance in hell as long as Vince is alive.
Punk has never beaten Cena clean before, and I'm not confident is going to start now.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Cena/Punk could be FOTY!! - But dont make Punk a coward!*

Last night when I saw the promo between Cena/Punk especially when Cena slapped the mic out of Punk hands it looked so legit pissed and you could feel the heat between them. So they did a good job.

The worst part was Punk backing down, and I hate this coward character which comes with the heel turn. What I would do is have Punk and Cena proper screaming at each other, nose to nose, and maybe each other grabbing each others necks and looking as if they legit want to hurt each other.

For example,

Punk and Cena have a heated promo, and both get into each other faces. Punk shouts, Cena shouts. Cena slaps Punks mic, and Punk comes back and grabs Cena neck and pushes him to the turnbuckle. Than a brawl can break out where both men are trying to tear each other apart. Punks the heel, Cena is the face but they both stand for what they believe in.

Im not liking how Punk is backing away, its not what I have been use to for the past year. It feels weird seeing Punk walk away from a fight, when he has been 'fighting clean' and over-coming heels like John Laurinitis. I want a non-cowardly Punk, much like him as a babyface but instead hes Heel. And than you have a perfect feud.


----------



## Tnmore (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Cena/Punk could be FOTY!! - But dont make Punk a coward!*

Why do you always make spin off threads?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/635349-cena-punk-promo-20.html


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Cena/Punk could be FOTY!! - But dont make Punk a coward!*

Why not? no one is going to read it anyway in that thread.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Typical Cena BS sucking up to the crowd


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

Cena pipe bombed Punk that time. That's what happens when one guy is allowed to get most of the mic time, gets to "say the truth", and gets the last word.

It's amazing how a script can make one guy seem so much better on the mic than another during a promo, isn't it?




bananakin94 said:


> Wow.
> I haven't seen intensity like that in the WWE in a while. amazing job on Punk and Cena's parts, they played it to perfection.
> Great way to top off a very strange episode.


It was mostly Cena with the intensity, and he does that with any of his big fueds. Punk isn't very intense.

You guys are giving Punk half the credit for Cena carrying the promo? That's as dumb as giving Punk half the credit for a big PPV sale if he faced The Rock. Punk is a bitch of a star compared to Cena. Nobody who doesn't watch WWE knows who he is. Like Cena or hate him, you can only deny that fact with a straight face for so long.




DFUSCMAN said:


> Punk and Cena always bring out the best in each other. They are perfect opponents and they compliment each other so well in the ring and on the mic.
> 
> They are gold together, see MITB last year, summerslam last year, and this year with that latest promo


Cena brings out the best in Punk, I don't think it's vice versa tbh. Cena works well with many other wrestlers, whereas Punk clearly shines the best with Cena, and not so much with everyone else. Time to give Cena credit.

Punk's best fued of the last 2-3 years: Cena. Best fued last year: Cena. Best fued this year: Cena.

Cena's had multiple fueds that were better, such as against Orton and The Rock. Cena even makes Big Show look good when they have fueds and matches.




codyj123_321 said:


> Cena saying the same stuff he says to EVERY opponent he faces except just screams it and looks serious is a great promo?


It sure beats a low key, momotonous voice and gay face mannerisms during promos.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That promo was easily promo of the year. Punk sold it professionally like a heel should, and Cena fucking snapped on the mic, and I was just being an old school fan MARKING like a little kid :lmao


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Have to give Cena credit


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I think Punk DQs himself to keep the title, extending the feud for awhile.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

He needs to stop sucking up to the crowd. Other than that he totally nailed it and said what most of us have been saying for months now.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

The problem with Cena is in order for him to be good, he needs his opponent to lower their usual standard of mic work. They did this with the Rock and now they are doing this with Punk. But I am glad the Cena marks here are jizzing to their Cena posters right now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Just watched the promo and both men were fantastic as for Cena burying the WWE Championship; it's been buried for a long time anyways. Plus he said that while Punk has been champion it's been irrelevant, which is true. All he did was say what many already knew. But, Punk needs to retain at NOC. He can't get outclassed by both Hart and Cena and lose his title. Cena can win the strap next month.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

chickenshit heel transformation complete
same old shit from cena
wrestling is dead


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena kinda got Punk. But Punk was right about Cena lowering himself to their level by trying to get cheap pops for speaking french


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

Are some of you serious again? Punk delivers the gold, perfect timing, perfect mannerisms. Cena dishes out the same old crap, random voice raising, poor timing, sucking up, yet Cena gets all the Kudos?

"But.. but Cena owned him."

CENA DIDN'T WRITE THE SCRIPT MORON.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

The segment was good until they made Punk look week at the end. That really kind of pissed me off.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



SinJackal said:


> Cena pipe bombed Punk that time. That's what happens when one guy is allowed to get most of the mic time, gets to "say the truth", and gets the last word.
> 
> It's amazing how a script can make one guy seem so much better on the mic than another during a promo, isn't it?
> 
> ...


My god you're a moron. First of all Cena has the intensity of a squirrel.

Cena carried nothing. He spoke like he had a stick up his ass, his emotion is very poorly acted and his timing is shit.

If Cena carries Punk, then why is it Punk has can have a good match against Cena, Bryan, Orton, Del Rio, Henry. Yet Cena has good matches against... Punk.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

nater89 said:


> Are some of you serious again? Punk delivers the gold, perfect timing, perfect mannerisms. Cena dishes out the same old crap, random voice raising, poor timing, sucking up, yet Cena gets all the Kudos?
> 
> "But.. but Cena owned him."
> 
> CENA DIDN'T WRITE THE SCRIPT MORON.


While I think Cena did it well last night I do agree with you. Cena mostly needs to start shouting in order to bring any intensity, while Punk can do it while delivering lines in a more normal fashion. The thing that's called acting. Not that any wrestler even begins to compare to the greatest actors but Punk certainly shows that he's higher up on the acting scale than Cena.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



WildEagle18 said:


> I get hating on him for being a hypocrite about ripping about moves, since it's wrestling, I can't do anything to change anyone's mind who they cheer or boo for.
> 
> But good job being classy, "exploit dying children", he might get booed out of the building, people might swear and say shit about the man, hell the man is like a walking merchandise, but at least he takes the time to make "exploited dying children" happy. You might think the grant a wish foundation is something just to get cheers for Cena then blame the wwe for consistently shoving it down our throats. But hating on a guy and not even his character and calling him a bastard for using his own time to do charity work is just disrespect.


No I think it's a great program those kids deserve some happiness in the little time they have left. But it's that the program is and has been misused to benefit cena that i don't like when he's getting cheered we barley see those vids but when the crowd turns on him we see them every 5 seconds thats why i called it exploiting them. Doing charity work is all good and well but then allowing it to be used in that sense is nothing to respect not to me. But back to topic I hope something good comes of this promo it was good to see cena can show some talent now and then I'll just be glad when his "one more shot" thing is over whenever he doesn't have the belt and hopefully what he said will make punk a more sinister heel instead of the typical cowardly one.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: What a blistering promo*

You have to admit Cena killed it. He was on fire.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't really know how to take the "irrelevant" line from Cena to Punk. I mean sure, the whole point behind Punk's heel turn was that he felt disrespected from not main-eventing his Title defenses, but to outright call his reign irrelevant? Punk was having the best matches while Cena was phoning it in against the likes of Big Show and Laurinaitis.

But while I'm not a fan of that line, it was still a fantastic promo. And a sorely needed one heading into this PPV. It's not MITB big, but that could still change.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Easily one of the best Promos Cena has cut in a long time, I can see Punk winning this sunday, chances are that someone's gonna interfere.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

nater89 said:


> Are some of you serious again? Punk delivers the gold, perfect timing, perfect mannerisms. Cena dishes out the same old crap, random voice raising, poor timing, sucking up, yet Cena gets all the Kudos?
> 
> "But.. but Cena owned him."
> 
> CENA DIDN'T WRITE THE SCRIPT MORON.


I don't think they even have scripts for promos that involve Punk. The writers just give them pointers of where the talking should go.

Punk was just shocked that Cena really went hard on him like a sexually frustrated rapist and just verbally destroyed his credibility by saying things Punk was afraid people were to going tell him in front of millions of audience. Punk looked flabbergasted there and he had to resort to text book insults.

I think the last time somebody got on his real life flaws was Vickie Guerrero calling him anorexic and I remembered seeing Punk blowing a fuse right after and he shouted something at Vickie but Johnny interrupted them immediately.

Punk just doesn't takes it kindly when you're the one pipe bombing his skinny fat......


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

lancaster223 said:


> I don't think they even have scripts for promos that involve Punk. The writers just give them pointers of where the talking should go.
> 
> Punk was just shocked that Cena really went hard on him like a sexually frustrated rapist and just verbally destroyed his credibility by saying things Punk was afraid people were to going tell him in front of millions of audience. Punk looked flabbergasted there and he had to resort to text book insults.
> 
> ...


So I think the next thing you want to see is Punk get beat by Cena in 10 seconds at Night of Champions then get put on Superstars for 6 months before WWE releases him while Cena feuds with Big Show again right?


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

lancaster223 said:


> I don't think they even have scripts for promos that involve Punk. The writers just give them pointers of where the talking should go.
> 
> Punk was just shocked that Cena really went hard on him like a sexually frustrated rapist and just verbally destroyed his credibility by saying things Punk was afraid people were to going tell him in front of millions of audience. Punk looked flabbergasted there and he had to resort to text book insults.
> 
> ...


I guess that's a way to give credit to Punk's acting since you think he actually was shocked.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



nater89 said:


> My god you're a moron. First of all Cena has the intensity of a squirrel.
> 
> Cena carried nothing. He spoke like he had a stick up his ass, his emotion is very poorly acted and his timing is shit.
> 
> If Cena carries Punk, then why is it Punk has can have a good match against Cena, Bryan, Orton, Del Rio, Henry. Yet Cena has good matches against... Punk.


love Cena haters and how worked up they get. Cena was good last night.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



Pro Royka said:


> I hated this promo, they made Punk look like a bitch in front of them. I'm not even excited about this since Cena buried the title, you don't even have to have good mic skills to do this.


IWC reaction for Cena

1.Most times he cuts average promos-Cena sucks

2.He cuts a great promo-The other guy(Rock or Punk) is held back



bananakin94 said:


> Agreed, when he's asked to give it 100% he almost always delivers.
> 
> Always been a hater of his character, but to say he's talentless is just ignorant.
> He made a hostile crowd turn on to his side in the span of 5 minutes. That takes talent.


People forget that Cena became THE MAN with his mic skills and zero ring skills



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Easily one of the best Promos Cena has cut in a long time, I can see Punk winning this sunday, chances are that someone's gonna interfere.



Brock Lesnar?

Dean Ambrose?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just finished watching the segment. It's amazing how great Cena was there. His best promo since the week before WM28. Punk just got DESTROYED, there really was nothing he could come back with. Of course Cena haters will hate as usual. "Ohhh hes screaming suddenly gr8 promo!!!???!"


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



Waratah said:


> love Cena haters and how worked up they get. Cena was good last night.


Love it all you want, I'm not a Cena hater. I'm just sick of the influx of kids or retards this site is getting. It's becoming apparent that the Punk hate is at an all time high that Cena love has come back in.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



Waratah said:


> love Cena haters and how worked up they get. Cena was good last night.


It's just as fun watching the Punk haters. Even those that usually say they don't like Cena raise him to the sky and talk about how destroyed Punk was and couldn't fire back with anything. Forget that it's scripted. Just hilarious.

Punk obviously makes them think it's real. That must be the biggest compliment you can give to a wrestler.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> IWC reaction for Cena
> 
> 1.Most times he cuts average promos-Cena sucks
> 
> ...


1. I think it was reported that the Rock was told to hold back during the RTWM.

2. It's not really being held back, but rather that Cena cuts a shootish promo and the only way to undermine him is to admit that the program/show is fake/scripted. Punk ran into the same problems with HHH. This is why I hate worked shoot promos.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Like I said in the RAW thread, I thought Cena was really good, it was probably a scripted promo but he exposed and everything he said about Punk was true, real life and kayfabe. The fact that the title is irrelevant, the most of all time. That Punk is not main eventing and it's not about politics, which is also 100% because the real reason is that Punk bombed every time they gave him a chance so they ran to proven draws like Cena and Show on PPV AND house shows. Exposed his BS about "change", the fact that he's doing the Savage Elbow and Bret colors for cheap sympathy. Bret was also great with his part. On the other hand, Punk while with good delivery, was generic, unrealistic delusional heel #3422, saying he's better than this, better than that, GOAT blah blah. Cena's best promo since the Rock/Cena money selling exchange segment before WM28.


----------



## UnwashedMasses (Jun 11, 2012)

Did not enjoy Cena trying to bury the concept of character/gimmick changing. Thought that was a bad/boring/same old shit route to go down. Other than that it was pretty good all round.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Rock316AE said:


> Like I said in the RAW thread, I thought Cena was really good, it was probably a scripted promo but he exposed and everything he said about Punk was true, real life and kayfabe. The fact that the title is irrelevant, the most of all time. That Punk is not main eventing and it's not about politics, which is also 100% because the real reason is that Punk bombed every time they gave him a chance so they ran to proven draws like Cena and Show on PPV AND house shows. Exposed his BS about "change", the fact that he's doing the Savage Elbow and Bret colors for cheap sympathy. Bret was also great with his part. On the other hand, Punk while with good delivery, was generic, unrealistic delusional heel #3422, saying he's better than this, better than that, GOAT blah blah. Cena's best promo since the Rock/Cena money selling exchange segment before WM28.


So You would rather Punk be jobbed out on Superstars or released? I wil lsay this one more time... WHEN WILL PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THAT ANYONE ELSE IN CM PUNK'S SHOES WOULD BE TREATED THE SAME WAY. JOHN CENA IS BIGGER THAN THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP!! IF YOU ARE NOT WORKING WITH HIM YOU ARE NOT GOING TO MAIN EVENT ANYTHING!!!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



nater89 said:


> My god you're a moron. First of all Cena has the intensity of a squirrel.
> 
> Cena carried nothing. He spoke like he had a stick up his ass, his emotion is very poorly acted and his timing is shit.
> 
> If Cena carries Punk, then why is it Punk has can have a good match against Cena, Bryan, Orton, Del Rio, Henry. Yet Cena has good matches against... Punk.


I'm far from a Cena fan, but he owned Punk's ass in that promo. No way was it all scipted as you can see Cena get mad the first time Punk interupted him then just grab his mic to cut him off the next time he tried. I doubt anyone scripted Cena to call Punk an sob he just got carried away while going off on Punk. It was a great promo from both guys, and Cena's best in ages(also a nice punch from Bret!).

Cena was clearly the better guy in their money in the bank match leading Punk through his first big time main event feel type match. That was the first time the entire crowd was there to see a Punk match, and Cena made him look like a million bucks. I'd have to watch SummerSlam again, but I think Punk was much better in that as he wasn't as nervous as he was at MITB.

Cena has had good matches with the entire roster. Name one guy Cena hasn't had a good match with that he wrestled. Cena/Punk was 2011 moty, and Cena/Lesnar is 2012 moty. I was slightly disapointed Cena couldn't get more from a blown up injured Rock at Mania but it was still pretty good.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

The Hardcore Show said:


> So You would rather Punk be jobbed out on Superstars or released? I wil lsay this one more time... WHEN WILL PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THAT ANYONE ELSE IN CM PUNK'S SHOES WOULD BE TREATED THE SAME WAY. JOHN CENA IS BIGGER THAN THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP!! IF YOU ARE NOT WORKING WITH HIM YOU ARE NOT GOING TO MAIN EVENT ANYTHING!!!


No point in trying to say anything. He's one of the most repetitive posters there is. Always posting about Punk. Obviously a guy with not much to do since time can't be worth much if you constantly spend it on something you claim you dislike.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Evil Peter said:


> No point in trying to say anything. He's one of the most repetitive posters there is. Always posting about Punk. Obviously a guy with not much to do since time can't be worth much if you constantly spend it on something you claim you dislike.


Their are only four people on the roster today that if you give them the WWE Championship they would main event over John Cena and the one thing they have in common is that nome of them are full time wrestlers:

The Rock
Undertaker
Triple H
Brock Lesnar


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

How can someone own someone else in a wrestling promo? Wrestling is a scripted worked business. Stop being such marks. When you watch movies and the good guy makes a witty comment to the bad guy, do you also think to yourself "omg owned, what promo skillz". C'mon guys, don't be retards.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Of course Cena "brought that fire." Great thing for somebody to say.

"Let me hit you with a dose of truth. You have been champion for 300 days and for 300 days that championship has been irrelevant.

Great. Thanks for telling me the company's current top wrestler and one of the top characters as well as top champion has been irrelevant for a full year. Cena main evented PPVs. Clearly his matches with Johny Ace meant more than MOTY candidates with Daniel Bryan. WHAT THE FUCK WWE. YOU CAN'T HAVE A GUY BE A CHAMP FOR A YEAR AND STATE IN FRONT OF MILLIONS OF VIEWERS THAT THE REIGN HAS BEEN IRRELEVANT! FUCK! 

They wouldn't let Punk bring fire.
How's this for fire...

"Cena, you WERE the best. WERE. I am the best. If you're any kind of man at all you will tell the crowd what your record in matches against me has been in the past 18 months. Oh, what's that Mr. Thuganomics? I can't hear ya, BROTHER! (Hogan ear cupping thing) _Black_ cat got your tongue? Its OH AND EIGHT. It is politics that keeps you on the top. It is t shirt sales to 9 year olds and Mattel sponsorship that keeps you on top. I was and still am the good guy but I was undermined every step of the way to PROTECT your unwarranted, 8 time loser position in this company over me."

Stuff like that would kayfabe make sense but nah. Gotta protect Cena, let him bury Punk and curse at him. Give him all the freedom and leeway against the guy who has been champ 12 of the past 14 months. Wouldn't want to make the longest reigning champion in 5 years look good. It is all about Cena.


----------



## shadow455 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: So they really will do anything for Cena to come out looking good..*



codyj123_321 said:


> Yeah, but the thing is when Cena gets to "shoot" on people his material that he has to work with is far more less restricted than anyone else. Cena can say something about Punk ripping everyone off and whatnot but if Punk was to try talk about how Cena is booked/pandered to by the WWE then they wouldn't have it.


To be fair nobody would be allowed to say that about anyone, booker t almost said it on commentary about the rock at survivor series last year, but luckily cole and king covered it up. If anyone was to say that though it would be an admission that the product is predetermined and stories are fake and while everyone knows it you still can't say it. 

I'm suprised people like the promo there was too much arse kissing from cena even if his expressions were better then normal and the screaming does not make a promo more intense tone of voice is the main factor and cena did not change his tone from his usual tone. 

The content annoyed me too everything cena said about punk being phony and changing could be said back to cena and also the main event thing isn't something that punk has control over kayfabe wise or reality wise whats he meant to do demand he be the main event or walk out as a face that doesn't work. 

The thing that annoyed me the most was the fact that cena said punk stole savages elbow punk only started doing it after savage died when nobody else even acknowledged savage and helped keep the man's legacy alive with a tribute. 

Also you can't own colours or even colour schemes cena.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

UnwashedMasses said:


> *Did not enjoy Cena trying to bury the concept of character/gimmick changing.* Thought that was a bad/boring/same old shit route to go down. Other than that it was pretty good all round.


He didn't. Punk tried to get at Cena being a phony because he started as a gangsta and morphed into a marine/boyscout... thing (at least I think that's what he tried to get at) and Cena replied that HE was the phony because everything he said in Summer of Punk came to nothing and all he really wanted was being a star himself. So when he said that stuff about being the voice of the voiceless, yeah, he wasn't.

It was all fair game. And it was very very well done.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

John Cena and CM Punk do have great chemistry on the mic and in the ring. which is why I am loving their feud, I know I am going to expect something great hopefully another 5 star match at NoC


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Of course Cena "brought that fire." Great thing for somebody to say.
> 
> "Let me hit you with a dose of truth. You have been champion for 300 days and for 300 days that championship has been irrelevant.
> 
> ...


I have to spread rep around before giving it to you again...

I feel the exact same way. Cena gets the nod to go out there and basically say what he wants, being allowed to bring up topics that hurt kayfabe, and Punk gets restricted and has to sit there and take it. Basically the same situation as with Rock in the winter. Both guys who are awesome on the stick have this weight placed around them so Cena can rise up a bit higher than them and look the best, when in reality they'd own his ass left, right and center. And this is the exact reason why Cena feuds are boring. Cena has no odds to overcome because his opponents never stand a chance against him in the build up, so why would anyone want to see a match between Cena and a guy he's gotten the best of for weeks?


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

lancaster223 said:


> Cena tore Punk a BIG one there and exposed him for what he really is...
> 
> An irrelevant champion.
> A rating killing champion.
> ...


Yup. Hilarious how Punk marks are getting so riled up just because the WWE finally said the truth for once.

Punk got massively owned in that promo.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Azuran said:


> Yup. Hilarious how Punk marks are getting so riled up just because the WWE finally said the truth for once.
> 
> Punk got massively owned in that promo.


WHEN WILL PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THAT ANYONE ELSE IN CM PUNK'S SHOES WOULD BE TREATED THE SAME WAY. JOHN CENA IS BIGGER THAN THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP!! IF YOU ARE NOT WORKING WITH HIM YOU ARE NOT GOING TO MAIN EVENT ANYTHING!!!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

LOL PUNK GOT OWNED!

you know it was designed that way? Silly Marks.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

I had to laugh when Cena said the Title is irrelevant.. you're the fucking reason it's irrelevant Cena, Punk should have said that too. 
Vince refuses to make Punk look better than Cena it's always been that way and it always will be. And the title will always stay irrelevant until Vince wakes up and realizes that he needs to make new stars. They had the opportunity with Punk but that ship has sailed.. can't believe he was made to look like a bitch and get punched out by Bret Hart. Bullshiiiiiit.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Besides Punk looking weak as hell at the end, the segment as a whole, including both Punk's and Cena's Promos was outstanding. Punk NEEDS to win Sunday though.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I have to spread rep around before giving it to you again...
> 
> I feel the exact same way. Cena gets the nod to go out there and basically say what he wants, being allowed to bring up topics that hurt kayfabe, and Punk gets restricted and has to sit there and take it. Basically the same situation as with Rock in the winter. Both guys who are awesome on the stick have this weight placed around them so Cena can rise up a bit higher than them and look the best, when in reality they'd own his ass left, right and center. And this is the exact reason why Cena feuds are boring. Cena has no odds to overcome because his opponents never stand a chance against him in the build up, so why would anyone want to see a match between Cena and a guy he's gotten the best of for weeks?


How was Punk restricted?


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Like I said in the RAW thread, I thought Cena was really good, it was probably a scripted promo but he exposed and everything he said about Punk was true, real life and kayfabe. The fact that the title is irrelevant, the most of all time. That Punk is not main eventing and it's not about politics, which is also 100% because the real reason is that Punk bombed every time they gave him a chance so they ran to proven draws like Cena and Show on PPV AND house shows. Exposed his BS about "change", the fact that he's doing the Savage Elbow and Bret colors for cheap sympathy. Bret was also great with his part. On the other hand, Punk while with good delivery, was generic, unrealistic delusional heel #3422, saying he's better than this, better than that, GOAT blah blah. Cena's best promo since the Rock/Cena money selling exchange segment before WM28.


One of the worst post. This guy believes that if you give the title to someone other than Punk then he will mainevent over Cena. What? When did that ever happen, Vince only pushes the guys that he likes or made to the mainevent. Burying the title just makes it even more worst, I dont get the hate from you to this guy, even if Punk was maineventing you will still say the same shit. You keep saying Punk cant draw but it have been a month right now and he keeps on gaining viewers in his segments or matches. Go back to Orton the one that supposed to be the biggest draw in PG era in your eyes, it's just so funny that you say that because when I see the SD ratings, I say what the hell is this guy talking about pulling 1.57, 1.6, 1.7 is now considered a draw, What? That's the lowest ratings SD ever got even way lower than Punks regin as WHC in SD. You're a delusional kid. Grow up and stop cheering every guy that goes against Punk that just shows how you're obsessed with the guy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I didn't think this promo was that good. 

Wish we could just have regular storylines for the WWE title instead of burying the belt. I don't understand WWE's logic one bit.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Brye said:


> I didn't think this promo was that good.
> 
> Wish we could just have regular storylines for the WWE title instead of burying the belt. I don't understand WWE's logic one bit.


Simple John Cena is bigger then it. In their eyes he is the only reason people know of WWE today.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

Brye said:


> I didn't think this promo was that good.
> 
> Wish we could just have regular storylines for the WWE title instead of burying the belt. I don't understand WWE's logic one bit.


They already buried the belt by giving it to Punk in the first place.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

lancaster223 said:


> They already buried the belt by giving it to Punk in the first place.


You can say that about anybody not named Undertaker, Triple H, The Rock or Brock Lesnar. Those 4 men aside anybody else in the company not named John Cena would have been treated the same way CM Punk as holding the WWE Championship.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

promo was great
punk's shot at austin was hilarious


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lancaster223 said:


> They already buried the belt by giving it to Punk in the first place.


Not going to even think twice about a troll opinion.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Brye said:


> I didn't think this promo was that good.
> 
> Wish we could just have regular storylines for the WWE title instead of burying the belt. I don't understand WWE's logic one bit.


Agreed. I don't know why there's a need to talk about the business and their position in it whenever they feud.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Punk/Cena sold me to buy NOC on Sunday night. It was the perfect go home segment. My only confusion is the lack of Heyman. Or even mention of Heyman. Strange that Cena didn't seem to care.

Listen, I'm not a Cena fan at all, but respect his body of work. He did well last night. He didn't make the title irrelevant, he gave his opinion that it is. 

CM Punk did great. And I feel that is the difference between Punk and Cena...Cena is great doing promos on the offensive but is terrible when the heat is on him. Punk can act either way... If Punk was shooting on Cena, John would stand there with that dumb look on his face.



....


Now, I know Punk lovers will jump all over this but...
Punk is clearly Main Eventing this PPV and there are still over 1000 tickets available for it.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> How was Punk restricted?


Like Rock, Punk wasn't allowed to verbally destroy him, but Cena was allowed to verbally destroy both of them. SPCDRI's post sums it up. Punk could have brought up how his Teletubbie ass hogging the spotlight against the likes of Johnny Ace and a played out Big Show made the title irrelevant, or he could have said the Mattel's sponsorship and the fact that clueless women and children who don't even make up a fifth of their audience adore him is the reason why he's where he's at.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

RaymerWins said:


> Punk/Cena sold me to buy NOC on Sunday night. It was the perfect go home segment. My only confusion is the lack of Heyman. Or even mention of Heyman. Strange that Cena didn't seem to care.
> 
> Listen, I'm not a Cena fan at all, but respect his body of work. He did well last night. He didn't make the title irrelevant, he gave his opinion that it is.
> 
> ...


And his opinion was that the title was irrelevant. This isn't the first time Cena buried the title and put himself over it.

Also, even if there is still a 1,000 tickets left it will probably do better than last year. The attendance for NOC 11 was around 11,000. The Royal Rumble was also held in TD Garden in 2011 and it was able to hold 15,000. Let's assume that the maximum capacity of TD Garden is 15,000, not selling 1,000 tickets still means that there is 14,000 tickets sold. That's still better than NOC 2011, if my math ends up correct.

Also, Cena is the draw in the company and it's hometown. I think most of the blame should be put on him if they draw badly. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

RaymerWins said:


> Now, I know Punk lovers will jump all over this but...
> Punk is clearly Main Eventing this PPV and there are still over 1000 tickets available for it.


No reason to jump all over it but I don't think you're presenting the most obvious thing here.

Punk is main eventing with Cena, and it is in Cena's hometown. It's obviously not Punk that's supposed to be the primary draw here, hence why Cena is on the NoC poster.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Why did Punk stay quiet and let Cena spout all that bullshit? oh thats right he was told too "Company Man".


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Agreed. I don't know why there's a need to talk about the business and their position in it whenever they feud.


Where you saying that last summer?


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> Like Rock, *Punk wasn't allowed to verbally destroy him*, but Cena was allowed to verbally destroy both of them. SPCDRI's post sums it up. Punk could have brought up how his Teletubbie ass hogging the spotlight against the likes of Johnny Ace and a played out Big Show made the title irrelevant, or he could have said the Mattel's sponsorship and the fact that clueless women and children who don't even make up a fifth of their audience adore him is the reason why he's where he's at.


:lmao Really love these Punk marks make excuses for his absolute humiliation. Last time I checked, isn't Punk usually the only one granted absolute freedom on the mic? And it's no different last night during his opening segment with Bret, yet Bret managed to own him without ever going out of kayfabe.


> *Punk could have brought up how his Teletubbie ass hogging the spotlight against the likes of Johnny Ace and a played out Big Show made the title irrelevant, or he could have said the Mattel's sponsorship and the fact that clueless women and children who don't even make up a fifth of their audience adore him is the reason why he's where he's at.*


Go rewatch that promo over and over again and your in-denial self will eventually realize Cena's already given you the answer to that one.



The-Rock-Says said:


> Where you saying that last summer?


And there's where you see they're as much as deludedly hypocritical as their cult "god".


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

And Cena didn't break kayfabe. When did he break it?


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

lancaster223 said:


> :lmao Really love these Punk marks make excuses for his absolute humiliation. Last time I checked, isn't Punk usually the only one granted absolute freedom on the mic? And it's no different last night during his opening segment with Bret, yet Bret managed to own him without ever going out of kayfabe.
> 
> Go rewatch that promo over and over again and your in-denial self will eventually realize Cena's already given you the answer to that one.
> 
> ...


Just a tip; trolling requires intelligence, not actual belief in kayfabe.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

Best Cena promo for years. So much respect for that guy. CM Punk was totally destroyed in that promo


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Brilliant promo by Cena. The chemistry he and Punk have makes wonders and allows them to bring out the best in themselves.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> How was Punk restricted?


Certain topics were open to Cena that weren't open to Punk. Cena is allowed to call Punk an irrelevant champion, that he steals colors and moves from other stars, and that he failed to bring about any change. All of those are deep cuts because they're true. Meantime, what was Punk allowed to say? All kayfabe stuff. I'm better than Bret Hart, I'm better than Steve Austin, Shawn Michaels was better than you, I am Cena's superior. Its a typical kayfabe heel promo. And it was quite well done. But then Cena was given free reign to not attack Punk the heel, but big flaws in Punk the character. All it succeeded in doing was making Punk look like a fool because there's no response or comeback. The only way you can possibly compete with that is to drop your own kayfabe-breaking truth bombs. Punk wasn't allowed to do that, but Cena was. So Cena was basically walking into a promo rigged to have him come out on top, and Punk came out looking embarrassed. 

Remember last year when Punk said ADR was boring and the fans didn't care about him? A fair number of people made a big stink about that because its the same thing. You aren't attacking the character in ring, you're attacking a fatal flaw with the actual character.

So the only way to balance this out would be to have Punk drop his own dose of truth on Cena. Say that its because of Vince McMahon protecting his little cash cow that Cena always main events. Say that the crowds boo Cena because he's stuck in 2005 and has remained stationary for 7 years and its not that the fans boo him because he's a villain, but because they want him to go away. Say that Cena has to rely on cheap pops by mentioning the local sports team to try and get some cheers since people are so tired of his shit. See? What defense is there to this? You're essentially ripping apart insider flaws that the casuals really don't know much about and making the guy look foolish because there's nothing he can do to dispute it. Its the ultimate humbling device and there's a reason its not used often. If Punk had the go ahead to retort to Cena with the same type of ammunition available, that would be a whole different story. As it is, Punk was given bullets and Cena as given nukes. It didn't get Punk over as a heel that's credible, it embarrassed him made him seem like a shmuck. Why did you need to make Cena look strong, haven't you done that every week for like...years? More importantly, why did you have Cena embarrass Punk on the mic when the mic is Punk's strongest skill? You're taking a guy's biggest selling point and shitting all over it with a guy who isn't as good as him. As I said earlier, it would be like Bret Hart claiming to be the best wrestler in the world and having him get out wrestled by Giant Gonzales. Why would you take away that guy's strongest attribute to make someone else, who isn't as strong in that category, look good? Doesn't common sense dictate that you should, I dunno, try to accentuate it? Have Punk be undefeatable on the mic? Have him be some sort of verbal God? Worked for years with Flair in the NWA. Nobody could touch him. Guess what? Ric Flair was despised and people tuned in to see the babyface try and overcome him. Why? Because they knew Flair's strength was his mic skills, so they let him run with it and build himself into a deity, almost. Nowadays...its all about protecting Cena, so you have guys like Rock and Punk getting owned by him when in reality that'd never happen. How? They give Cena shortcuts. They let him break the kayfabe boundary and give him the best ammunition, almost like they make sure his opponents have major flaws he can attack just in case. Its ridiculous.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

I notice they make Cena get more mic time in the smark towns so the crowd wouldn't totally shit on him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Where you saying that last summer?


Yes, I complained about it getting too worked shootish last summer. I think I even compared it to Russo/TNA.


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

I was really quite surprised. 

For saying the ammount of time the promo got given I thought Cena hung with Punk pretty well. Kayfabe he got the upperhand and WWE will have deliberately made Punk hang back but it was the right decision because now we are all talking about how much chemistry they have together. . 

Punk is gold on the mic so it's a credit to Cena that he is getting commended for the promo too. 

Obviously people won't be happy because Punk wasn't shooting on Cena but seriously, that wouldn't have done anything for anyone except Punk. 


Also, WWE need to look at Punks character. They're trying to make him heel yet everything he says is mostly the truth.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

FFS WWE, you fuckers can't help but shoot yourself in the foot can ya?

Don't get me wrong i liked Cena's promo, right up until the moment i realized they weren't letting Punk do a comeback.
This is typical WWE booking: "Let's make the heel look like a bitch, that'll give a good payoff when the face wins at the PPV".
If these writers worked on the Dark Knight it wouldn't sell for shit because they would make the Joker a coward instead of an evil genius psychopath.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

lancaster223 said:


> :lmao Really love these Punk marks make excuses for his absolute humiliation. Last time I checked, isn't Punk usually the only one granted absolute freedom on the mic? And it's no different last night during his opening segment with Bret, yet Bret managed to own him without ever going out of kayfabe.
> 
> Go rewatch that promo over and over again and your in-denial self will eventually realize Cena's already given you the answer to that one.


Yeah accuse me of being a Punk mark although in my posts I've never eluded to being one is gonna help your cred. If he was granted absolute freedom, why didn't he say what SPCDRI suggested? 

"For 300 days the title has been irrelevant"
"Because your happy ass being shoved in the spotlight helped made it irrelevant, _John_."
"I accomplished everything by being myself "
"You came out as a white rapper demanding respect week after week and you have the nerve to patronize ME?"


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TRDBaron said:


> FFS WWE, you fuckers can't help but shoot yourself in the foot can ya?
> 
> Don't get me wrong i liked Cena's promo, right up until the moment i realized they weren't letting Punk do a comeback.
> This is typical WWE booking: "Let's make the heel look like a bitch, that'll give a good payoff when the face wins at the PPV".
> If these writers worked on the Dark Knight it wouldn't sell for shit because they would make the Joker a coward instead of an evil genius psychopath.


I seriously fail to see why anyone would want to buy NoC. Punk has run away, been owned on the mic and generally been a weasel the entire time while Cena has been the stoic rock that prevails over all and has never been diminished. What on earth does he have to overcome on Sunday? If anything, I sympathize with Punk having to overcome the boundaries that are the Cena shadow. 

As a matter of fact, I think Lawler vs Punk is the more built up feud. You had Punk assault him backstage, own him on the mic and beat him up in the ring for weeks. THAT is something you can build on. Does Jerry have the goods to beat Punk at his age? Can he finally win a WWE title? There are actual odds to overcome. With Cena, there aren't...like, any. He's steamrolled through so many top guys that he has nothing to overcome anymore. No deficits, no odds, no come from behinds, nothing. He's always the favorite going into a match. Except one-Brock Lesnar. They built that up well and made Cena look like he had to overcome something. Its just a shame that their way of dealing with that was to almost ruin their 5 million dollar investment by having him lose when given 2 moves after beating Cena up for 20 minutes straight.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> Like Rock, Punk *wasn't allowed to* verbally destroy him, but Cena *was allowed to* verbally destroy both of them. SPCDRI's post sums it up. Punk could have brought up how his Teletubbie ass hogging the spotlight against the likes of Johnny Ace and a played out Big Show made the title irrelevant, or he could have said the Mattel's sponsorship and the fact that clueless women and children who don't even make up a fifth of their audience adore him is the reason why he's where he's at.


Damn. I wish I could hang out backstage at RAW like you. It must be really awesome seeing and hearing the decision making in person like that.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

TRDBaron said:


> FFS WWE, you fuckers can't help but shoot yourself in the foot can ya?
> 
> Don't get me wrong i liked Cena's promo, *right up until the moment i realized they weren't letting Punk do a comeback*.
> This is typical WWE booking: "Let's make the heel look like a bitch, that'll give a good payoff when the face wins at the PPV".
> If these writers worked on the Dark Knight it wouldn't sell for shit because they would make the Joker a coward instead of an evil genius psychopath.


When will you Punk marks just admit that Punk basically choked big time in that segment? He could not come up with a proper come back to it because what Cena threw at him was so much more humiliating for his image than what he could think of for Cena.

The best he could come up with it was a lame line about how he sucks up to the crowd. Well isn't that what the leading "superhero" of the company's supposed to do, anyway?


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

this thread makes it look u guys all believe the storyline is real. any person with a brain would realize that the promo was made to have cena look good/get cheered.

it was a great promo leading up to a ppv.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

wtf @ this entire thread. Yeah, Cena embarrassed Punk on the mic out there, but it's not that serious, b. It's not the end of the world cuz Punk got shown up, it happens to the best mic workers. Just take a midol n relax.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Damn. I wish I could hang out backstage at RAW like you. It must be really awesome seeing and hearing the decision making in person like that.


Again Rock could have easily tore Cena a brand new one in the RTWM but that wasn't the case. In fact many fans thought Cena won the verbal battle, including Rock fans. Same with Punk last night. If Cena can break kayfabe on these two why can't he get it dished right back at him? Because there IS a bias and I don't have to be backstage to notice this.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

I chuckled a lot when Cena said Punk failed to make the product edgy. Reminded me of the blading rumor.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

lancaster223 said:


> When will you Punk marks just admit that Punk basically choked big time in that segment? He could not come up with a proper come back to it because what Cena threw at him was so much more humiliating for his image than what he could think of for Cena.
> 
> The best he could come up with it was a lame line about how he sucks up to the crowd. Well isn't that what the leading "superhero" of the company's supposed to do, anyway?


You probably forgot that Heels are always made to look like bitches...


Promo was good and it worked out till the bit where Punk had to crawl out of the ring... but yeah very intense still not enough build up for their match... hell lawler vs Punk has more build up but who wants to see that...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

1997: ZOMG! STONE COLDS TOTALLY BERRYDS BRETT HARTS!!!!!!!1111111111

1998: BWAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!11111 SCSA BERNED AND BERRYDS VINNIE MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111

1999: ROCK OWNED DAT LAME ASS Y2J!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111 

2000: LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111 "DA GAME-UH, JUST DAT DAMNEDD GOODZ-UH, SHUT YOUR DAMNED MOUTHH!11111 ROCKY OWNED HHHH!!!!!!!1111

2003: LOLS!!!!!!111 JAWN CENAA OWNED DA BIG SLOW AND DAT GORILLA BORK LASER!!!!!!1111111111111

2009: LMAOOOO MIZZ BERRYDS CENA RITE DERE!!!!!!!!!11

2010: LOLOLOLOL!!!!11 EDGE PUTZ MIZZ IN HISS PLACE!!!!!!!!11

2011: LMFAOOO!!!!111 CM PUNK JUST OWNED JAWN CENA!!!!!!!!LULZ!!!!111

2012: LOLOLOLOL!!!!! CENA OWNED DAT PUNK ASS B!TCH!!!!111


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Certain topics were open to Cena that weren't open to Punk. Cena is allowed to call Punk an irrelevant champion, that he steals colors and moves from other stars, and that he failed to bring about any change. All of those are deep cuts because they're true. Meantime, what was Punk allowed to say? All kayfabe stuff. I'm better than Bret Hart, I'm better than Steve Austin, Shawn Michaels was better than you, I am Cena's superior. Its a typical kayfabe heel promo. And it was quite well done. But then Cena was given free reign to not attack Punk the heel, but big flaws in Punk the character. All it succeeded in doing was making Punk look like a fool because there's no response or comeback. The only way you can possibly compete with that is to drop your own kayfabe-breaking truth bombs. Punk wasn't allowed to do that, but Cena was. So Cena was basically walking into a promo rigged to have him come out on top, and Punk came out looking embarrassed.
> 
> Remember last year when Punk said ADR was boring and the fans didn't care about him? A fair number of people made a big stink about that because its the same thing. You aren't attacking the character in ring, you're attacking a fatal flaw with the actual character.
> 
> So the only way to balance this out would be to have Punk drop his own dose of truth on Cena. Say that its because of Vince McMahon protecting his little cash cow that Cena always main events. Say that the crowds boo Cena because he's stuck in 2005 and has remained stationary for 7 years and its not that the fans boo him because he's a villain, but because they want him to go away. Say that Cena has to rely on cheap pops by mentioning the local sports team to try and get some cheers since people are so tired of his shit. See? What defense is there to this? You're essentially ripping apart insider flaws that the casuals really don't know much about and making the guy look foolish because there's nothing he can do to dispute it. Its the ultimate humbling device and there's a reason its not used often. If Punk had the go ahead to retort to Cena with the same type of ammunition available, that would be a whole different story. As it is, Punk was given bullets and Cena as given nukes. It didn't get Punk over as a heel that's credible, it embarrassed him made him seem like a shmuck. Why did you need to make Cena look strong, haven't you done that every week for like...years? More importantly, why did you have Cena embarrass Punk on the mic when the mic is Punk's strongest skill? You're taking a guy's biggest selling point and shitting all over it with a guy who isn't as good as him. As I said earlier, it would be like Bret Hart claiming to be the best wrestler in the world and having him get out wrestled by Giant Gonzales. Why would you take away that guy's strongest attribute to make someone else, who isn't as strong in that category, look good? Doesn't common sense dictate that you should, I dunno, try to accentuate it? Have Punk be undefeatable on the mic? Have him be some sort of verbal God? Worked for years with Flair in the NWA. Nobody could touch him. Guess what? Ric Flair was despised and people tuned in to see the babyface try and overcome him. Why? Because they knew Flair's strength was his mic skills, so they let him run with it and build himself into a deity, almost. Nowadays...its all about protecting Cena, so you have guys like Rock and Punk getting owned by him when in reality that'd never happen. How? They give Cena shortcuts. They let him break the kayfabe boundary and give him the best ammunition, almost like they make sure his opponents have major flaws he can attack just in case. Its ridiculous.


Now this is a real truth bomb.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> *So the only way to balance this out would be to have Punk drop his own dose of truth on Cena. Say that its because of Vince McMahon protecting his little cash cow that Cena always main events. Say that the crowds boo Cena because he's stuck in 2005 and has remained stationary for 7 years and its not that the fans boo him because he's a villain, but because they want him to go away. Say that Cena has to rely on cheap pops by mentioning the local sports team to try and get some cheers since people are so tired of his shit. See? What defense is there to this? You're essentially ripping apart insider flaws that the casuals really don't know much about and making the guy look foolish because there's nothing he can do to dispute it. Its the ultimate humbling device and there's a reason its not used often. * If Punk had the go ahead to retort to Cena with the same type of ammunition available, that would be a whole different story. As it is, Punk was given bullets and Cena as given nukes. It didn't get Punk over as a heel that's credible, it embarrassed him made him seem like a shmuck. *Why did you need to make Cena look strong, haven't you done that every week for like...years? More importantly, why did you have Cena embarrass Punk on the mic when the mic is Punk's strongest skill? You're taking a guy's biggest selling point and shitting all over it with a guy who isn't as good as him. As I said earlier, it would be like Bret Hart claiming to be the best wrestler in the world and having him get out wrestled by Giant Gonzales. Why would you take away that guy's strongest attribute to make someone else, who isn't as strong in that category, look good? * Doesn't common sense dictate that you should, I dunno, try to accentuate it? Have Punk be undefeatable on the mic? Have him be some sort of verbal God? Worked for years with Flair in the NWA. Nobody could touch him. Guess what? Ric Flair was despised and people tuned in to see the babyface try and overcome him. Why? Because they knew Flair's strength was his mic skills, so they let him run with it and build himself into a deity, almost. * Nowadays...its all about protecting Cena, so you have guys like Rock and Punk getting owned by him when in reality that'd never happen. How? They give Cena shortcuts. * They let him break the kayfabe boundary and give him the best ammunition, almost like they make sure his opponents have major flaws he can attack just in case. Its ridiculous.


Pipebomb.

It's reppin' time.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

That's why John Cena is the poster boy, people. He can really bring it when he wants to.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

superfudge said:


> That's why John Cena is the poster boy, people. He can really bring it when *he wants to.*


he should ALWAYS want to and not bore us 90% of the time


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, shoot style or even semi shoot style promos, no matter how riveting they may be, are not conducive to building FAKE storylines around a FAKE belt or a FAKE conflict. It just doesn't work. We end up with one guy putting himself over at the expense of the other and it just isn't good. As much as I lol'd at Punk getting verbally bitch slapped by Cena last night, it's not good. After all that was said if he doesn't walk out of Boston the WWE Champion then holy fuck WWE. 

Punk/HHH, Rock/Cena, Cena/Punk. They're all proof positive that this style of promo isn't the way forward. They are self deprecating and can even make for uncomfortable viewing at times. There are ways to bring intensity and to blur that line of reality and kayfabe when it comes to wrestling but this isn't the way to do it imo.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, shoot style or even semi shoot style promos, no matter how riveting they may be, are not conducive to building FAKE storylines around a FAKE belt or a FAKE conflict. It just doesn't work. *We end up with one guy putting himself over at the expense of the other and it just isn't good.* As much as I lol'd at Punk getting verbally bitch slapped by Cena last night, it's not good. After all that was said if he doesn't walk out of Boston the WWE Champion then holy fuck WWE.
> 
> Punk/HHH, Rock/Cena, Cena/Punk. They're all proof positive that this style of promo isn't the way forward. They are self deprecating and can even make for uncomfortable viewing at times. There are ways to bring intensity and to blur that line of reality and kayfabe when it comes to wrestling but this isn't the way to do it imo.


the problem is they dont put any lines... when they start breaking kayfabe they just shoot everything they have for the sake of getting over while the other guy just stands there and has to endure it...


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Certain topics were open to Cena that weren't open to Punk. Cena is allowed to call Punk an irrelevant champion, that he steals colors and moves from other stars, and that he failed to bring about any change. All of those are deep cuts because they're true. Meantime, what was Punk allowed to say? All kayfabe stuff. I'm better than Bret Hart, I'm better than Steve Austin, Shawn Michaels was better than you, I am Cena's superior. Its a typical kayfabe heel promo. And it was quite well done. But then Cena was given free reign to not attack Punk the heel, but big flaws in Punk the character. All it succeeded in doing was making Punk look like a fool because there's no response or comeback. The only way you can possibly compete with that is to drop your own kayfabe-breaking truth bombs. Punk wasn't allowed to do that, but Cena was. So Cena was basically walking into a promo rigged to have him come out on top, and Punk came out looking embarrassed.
> 
> Remember last year when Punk said ADR was boring and the fans didn't care about him? A fair number of people made a big stink about that because its the same thing. You aren't attacking the character in ring, you're attacking a fatal flaw with the actual character.
> 
> So the only way to balance this out would be to have Punk drop his own dose of truth on Cena. Say that its because of Vince McMahon protecting his little cash cow that Cena always main events. Say that the crowds boo Cena because he's stuck in 2005 and has remained stationary for 7 years and its not that the fans boo him because he's a villain, but because they want him to go away. Say that Cena has to rely on cheap pops by mentioning the local sports team to try and get some cheers since people are so tired of his shit. See? What defense is there to this? You're essentially ripping apart insider flaws that the casuals really don't know much about and making the guy look foolish because there's nothing he can do to dispute it. Its the ultimate humbling device and there's a reason its not used often. If Punk had the go ahead to retort to Cena with the same type of ammunition available, that would be a whole different story. As it is, Punk was given bullets and Cena as given nukes. It didn't get Punk over as a heel that's credible, it embarrassed him made him seem like a shmuck. Why did you need to make Cena look strong, haven't you done that every week for like...years? More importantly, why did you have Cena embarrass Punk on the mic when the mic is Punk's strongest skill? You're taking a guy's biggest selling point and shitting all over it with a guy who isn't as good as him. As I said earlier, it would be like Bret Hart claiming to be the best wrestler in the world and having him get out wrestled by Giant Gonzales. Why would you take away that guy's strongest attribute to make someone else, who isn't as strong in that category, look good? Doesn't common sense dictate that you should, I dunno, try to accentuate it? Have Punk be undefeatable on the mic? Have him be some sort of verbal God? Worked for years with Flair in the NWA. Nobody could touch him. Guess what? Ric Flair was despised and people tuned in to see the babyface try and overcome him. Why? Because they knew Flair's strength was his mic skills, so they let him run with it and build himself into a deity, almost. Nowadays...its all about protecting Cena, so you have guys like Rock and Punk getting owned by him when in reality that'd never happen. How? They give Cena shortcuts. They let him break the kayfabe boundary and give him the best ammunition, almost like they make sure his opponents have major flaws he can attack just in case. Its ridiculous.





> Say that the crowds boo Cena because he's stuck in 2005 and has remained stationary for 7 years and its not that the fans boo him because he's a villain, *but because they want him to go away*


Except that Cena has been the company's top draw and biggest money maker in the last 6 years. So that doesn't even make sense. Hell, the only reason Raw ratings still barely just float beyond the 3.0 region nowadays is because of him. Even with the worst roster the company had seen since forever.


> Say that Cena has to rely on cheap pops by mentioning the local sports team to try and get some cheers since people are so tired of his shit.


Cena has always had the biggest reactions, cheers and boos, week in and week out. Those "cheap pop" still doesn't explain why many of them go gaga over him every time he COMES OUT.

I honestly don't know what kind of material you're hoping Punk could come up from those make believe "facts" because I don't think even Punk's not that stupid enough to have such beliefs about Cena.

Just face the fact that your idol got a violation of a lifetime.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, isn't this a kayfabe rejoinder?

"I may be a son of a bitch but I've made you MY BITCH. You want to talk about Savage? About LEGENDS? Lets talk. Ric Flair said if you want to be the man, you gotta BEAT the man. I've beaten you time and time and time again and Sunday will be no exception. You are not the best. You lose to the best. That makes you second place, the first loser...my _bitch_."


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Well, isn't this a kayfabe rejoinder?
> 
> "I may be a son of a bitch but I've made you MY BITCH. You want to talk about Savage? About LEGENDS? Lets talk. Ric Flair said if you want to be the man, you gotta BEAT the man. I've beaten you time and time and time again and Sunday will be no exception. You are not the best. You lose to the best. That makes you second place, the first loser...my _bitch_."


i stole Savage´s elbow? NO I ITS A TRIBUTE BECAUSE I RESPECT HIM!

not that hard but yeah....


----------



## slatersgonnaslate (Jul 13, 2012)

I didnt like how Cena played off Punk not main eventing PPV's since he became champion as a "conspiracy theory" and it being somehow relating to Punk's ability as champion rather than to backstage politics. 

Clearly the real reason is because of Vince's obsession with Cena and believing he is bigger than the Title now. I know that due to being pushed relentlessly as a face despite being booed constantly, Cena has had to become an expert in shifting and manipulating situations to get as much of the crowed on his side as possible. I appreciate its not something thats easy to do especially in a place like Montreal, but after failing to get over by associating allegiance with Bret Hart, it just seemed like a really desperate and prickish thing to do; to take a valid injustice alot of the fans are unhappy about and basically piss all over it. It was like Cena saying I am bigger than the WWE Title and everything else in wrestling, deal with it. I know he has to belittle Punks argument of being best in the world, and the part of the promo where he criticised him for advocating change last year but only meaning making himself a star, was brilliant - thats what he should have stuck to. Cena as the main event instead of the WWE title angers a lot of fans and him making that conspiracy/politics remark just left a really bad taste in my mouth like he was giving a big F-U to WWE fans who want the title to mean something again.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Fuck, I wanted to rep KO Bossy but I couldn't because I rep him all the time because he eloquently makes excellent points. I'm a premium member, goddammit. I HAVE A GOLD NAME.I SHOULD BE ABLE TO REP AS MUCH AS I WANT!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Certain topics were open to Cena that weren't open to Punk. Cena is allowed to call Punk an irrelevant champion, that he steals colors and moves from other stars, and that he failed to bring about any change. All of those are deep cuts because they're true. Meantime, what was Punk allowed to say? All kayfabe stuff. I'm better than Bret Hart, I'm better than Steve Austin, Shawn Michaels was better than you, I am Cena's superior. Its a typical kayfabe heel promo. And it was quite well done. But then Cena was given free reign to not attack Punk the heel, but big flaws in Punk the character. All it succeeded in doing was making Punk look like a fool because there's no response or comeback. The only way you can possibly compete with that is to drop your own kayfabe-breaking truth bombs. Punk wasn't allowed to do that, but Cena was. So Cena was basically walking into a promo rigged to have him come out on top, and Punk came out looking embarrassed.
> 
> Remember last year when Punk said ADR was boring and the fans didn't care about him? A fair number of people made a big stink about that because its the same thing. You aren't attacking the character in ring, you're attacking a fatal flaw with the actual character.
> 
> So the only way to balance this out would be to have Punk drop his own dose of truth on Cena. Say that its because of Vince McMahon protecting his little cash cow that Cena always main events. Say that the crowds boo Cena because he's stuck in 2005 and has remained stationary for 7 years and its not that the fans boo him because he's a villain, but because they want him to go away. Say that Cena has to rely on cheap pops by mentioning the local sports team to try and get some cheers since people are so tired of his shit. See? What defense is there to this? You're essentially ripping apart insider flaws that the casuals really don't know much about and making the guy look foolish because there's nothing he can do to dispute it. Its the ultimate humbling device and there's a reason its not used often. If Punk had the go ahead to retort to Cena with the same type of ammunition available, that would be a whole different story. As it is, Punk was given bullets and Cena as given nukes. It didn't get Punk over as a heel that's credible, it embarrassed him made him seem like a shmuck. Why did you need to make Cena look strong, haven't you done that every week for like...years? More importantly, why did you have Cena embarrass Punk on the mic when the mic is Punk's strongest skill? You're taking a guy's biggest selling point and shitting all over it with a guy who isn't as good as him. As I said earlier, it would be like Bret Hart claiming to be the best wrestler in the world and having him get out wrestled by Giant Gonzales. Why would you take away that guy's strongest attribute to make someone else, who isn't as strong in that category, look good? Doesn't common sense dictate that you should, I dunno, try to accentuate it? Have Punk be undefeatable on the mic? Have him be some sort of verbal God? Worked for years with Flair in the NWA. Nobody could touch him. Guess what? Ric Flair was despised and people tuned in to see the babyface try and overcome him. Why? Because they knew Flair's strength was his mic skills, so they let him run with it and build himself into a deity, almost. Nowadays...its all about protecting Cena, so you have guys like Rock and Punk getting owned by him when in reality that'd never happen. How? They give Cena shortcuts. They let him break the kayfabe boundary and give him the best ammunition, almost like they make sure his opponents have major flaws he can attack just in case. Its ridiculous.


This is a good and legitimate post. Cena is good at memorizing whatever raps his little friends in Boston write him. He's good at playing naive like he isn't the most protected star since Hulk Hogan. That's all he's good at. They did like 5 or so promos where he went on rants against the Rock and he said nothing. OMG...Cena OWNED the Rock. Yeah..Cena OWNED the guy that DESTROYED Steve Austin, Flair, Hall/Nash, Michaels, Bret, Eddie, Jericho at his best, Vince, Stephanie, DX, Road Dogg, Foley, Cripple H...every mic worker of note and ALL OF A SUDDEN, he doesn't want to say anything and Cena is a GOD on the mic? LMAO. There were a ton of idiots around this place that actually believed that shit...heart and soul. They believed it as much as they believed that CM Punk shoot promo last June when he was on that ramp and doing NOTHING but bitching and whining about what was unfair to him. Some female shit. Some little girl/toddler shit. 


That stuff isn't impressive. Improvising on the spot like Hollywood Rock is impressive. Thinking on your feet like Austin did was impressive. This stuff is bush league. It's all manufactured to make Cena more than he is. It's 1980s booking and it's why the ratings are horrible and why they ended up losing a couple of hundred thousand buys for WM. No one is paying to see Cena win again and look like he's Hogan/Austin/Rock level. His own hometown doesn't even believe that. Don't believe me? Watch how they react Sunday night.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

cena is pretty good when he's not trying to be a rated G super hero cutting promos


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

It was a great promo from both guys. Punk always brings out the best in Cena and this is the kind of Cena I enjoy watching. Not the corny, lame jokes cracking Cena. A lot of the points he said in the promo were true, from a certain point of view. I still think Cena continues to main event because he brings out money and more viewers and that's it. I was most impressed with the French though. Didn't know he could speak French. Got the crowd totally cheering for him which was great.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

lancaster223 said:


> Except that Cena has been the company's top draw and biggest money maker in the last 6 years. So that doesn't even make sense. Hell, the only reason Raw ratings still barely just float beyond the 3.0 region nowadays is because of him. Even with the worst roster the company had seen since forever.
> 
> Cena has always had the biggest reactions, cheers and boos, week in and week out. Those "cheap pop" still doesn't explain why many of them go gaga over him every time he COMES OUT.
> 
> ...


First off, Punk is not my 'idol'. I'm not a Punk mark. In fact, the guys I mark for aren't even in the main even most of the time. Why is it people like you see me pointing out the problems with the promo and automatically consider me a Punk mark? That's your go to phrase-say something contrary to popular belief, "this guy is just a mark." I never once said that I love Punk and he's a God, etc. I said I have a problem with what Cena said because it goes right along with the WWE's current philosophy of violating tried and true wrestling tradition in favor of doing something that clearly doesn't work.

-heels being booked to look weak
-the title never main eventing
-heel play by play and babyface color commentary
-the reliance on worked shoots to sell a feud
-wrestlers being given major achievements and world title reigns within a year of debuting before they're over with the fans

Its another peg in the overall wheel of WWE problems. There is a reason the preceding things haven't been done before-they don't work and defy common sense. Thus, they make the WWE shitty and make the wrestling industry in general look bad. THAT is what I've got a problem with.

I'll be brief in pointing out that even with Cena in the driver's seat, they still pull off a fair number of sub-3.0 ratings. You can't dispute that people were booing the shit out of Cena earlier this year, and he got it again yesterday. Top faces and draws of the company do not get this type of treatment from the fans. Instead of dealing with the boos, the WWE just slapped a crummy band aid on a gaping wound by trying to split the audience with Rock by booking Cena to come out strong in the promos (as I've already said), and by putting him with people whom the audience happens to dislike more (Lesnar, Laurinaitis, etc). This has temporarily fixed the problem, but it hasn't gone away. It'll come back soon and even worse.

And no, Cena has NOT always had the loudest reactions. Brock's debut, Rock, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, all these guys have had equal or better reactions throughout the year. And yeah, he does cheap pops all the time, especially earlier in the year when he got booed. Its a way of quelling the boos he was getting. Were it anyone besides Cena, they Fed would leave them high and dry. Cena gets an out because he's special.

How does Punk have to come up with material that's believable? How does one have to prove that Cena gets preferred treatment by being put in the main event in matches that don't belong in there because Vince is protecting his top investment? We see it on a nightly basis. That's not a make believe "fact" as you put it. Those boos Cena got earlier in the year from people who were sick of him-were those make believe "facts" as well? Punk has a boatload of dirt to use on Cena. He wasn't allowed to, otherwise he probably would have. Meanwhile, Cena was given the go to use dirt on Punk. And it succeeded in making your main obstacle that the hero is supposed to overcome into a loser and joke. There is no reason to buy the PPV now, there IS NO OBSTACLE.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Definitely a good promo build up to the PPV match, although I would've liked to see Heyman involved in it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Said this in the other thread.



> I enjoy watching them but I don't think they should happen because they can do a lot of damage. It's funny though. Punk takes shots at HHH about his marriage and it's hilarious. Punk takes shots at Cena about a lot of things and it's hilarious. On numerous occasions both HHH and Cena just stood there and said nothing. Punk marks thought it was great. Then the second they respond to him it isn't so hilarious or funny anymore. The double standards are a joke. The thing is though, HHH and Cena, other than looking stupid, don't take as much of a hit because they are on that elite status. Punk isn't and therefore things like last night make him look even worse. But when you play with fire, you get burned. If Punk/creative want him to cut these types of promos on others then it's fair game when they happen in return. I don't think it's right and I don't think they should be happening inside a kayfabe environment. It's like taking one step forward and 2 steps back imo.


Obliterating each other on the mic isn't what sells stories. I don't think it does. It's great for shock and awe but in the long term, it isn't good.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Or maybe he was upset over lawler! Why would he give a fuck about some dumbass fans booing him when his friend is in a serious condition?


Because he cared earlier about this boos. Raw was during the past weeks in the so called mark cities where you could hardly hear a Cena sucks chant. Since his feuds against Big Show and Laurinaitis he was almost cheered everywhere.
In Montreal you could clearly see his reaction "Oh no. No this shit again. Guys I thought we are over with this"

And you can see how low the standards today are when people call this promo great. That was a typical cheesy suck up promo from Cena. It was a bunch of crap.

First he uses Bret Hat to get simpy from Montreal fans "Yeah Punk, a canadian in Canada called you a phoney. You have a problem that a canadian in Canada called you a phoney because I side with him"

Then he said "thank you Bret for putting me in the same sentence with you and Shawn Michaels but I have a lot of work to do to be like you two"
WTF?!
Cena is the face of the company for years, he won more world titles than the two combined and he thinks he has a lot of work to do to be like Bret and HBK?
Dude still thinks he is a undercarder. If he wins more titles and and headlines more WrestleManias than HBK and Bret combined and the fans still boo him that doesn't mean he has a lot of work to do to be like them. It means that he sucks and will never be accepted like these two legends.

Then "I love the bizarro crowd in Montreal, always honest"
fpalm
Fans boo Cena in every second town. People are honest in every arena, that's why they edit the chants at every second show. And now Cena acts how he enjoys to be finally in a honest city where the people tell what they like or dislike. People worldwide tell you for 7 years what's wrong with you, you idiot.

Punk is champion for 300 years and the title is irrelevant. That was clearly Vince McMahon speaking through him "fuck the fans and real wrestling. Cena vs. a General Manager is more important than a 4 star match between Punk and Bryan"
And that was not only Vince speaking through him, that was Cena speaking for himself and not giving a fuck about it.

And after he realized that after 5 minutes of Bret praising him doesn't work he starts to speak french to get points. You realize how much you suck if Bret Hart praises you in Canada, in a town where he visited it the last time 15 years ago and you could barely hear him because of the boos.

That was a typical Cena promo. Screams a lot, speaks but says nothing, contradicts himself, acts like a hypocrite, tries to kiss ass and is allowed to bash his opponent while his opponent does nothing despite that most people know that his opponent can own him on the mic. Terrible


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Punk was forced to bring a knife to a gun fight. That is why this shoot stuff is terrible. It elevates one person at the expense of another. If both start dropping bombs and firing off machine guns it makes both of them look like assholes. You don't want to support either of them after they brutally shoot and undermine each other.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

Cena just buried the title he will be competing for lol it was the same shit Cena kissing ass and burying the title and Punk,from the looks of things Punk HAS to win this after such a brutal promo from Cena,he will be reduced to mizian levels if he loses,good intensity but the same old shit Cena gets the uperhand on the heel before the PPV smh


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I legitimately don't understand this place anymore. :/

I just don't give a fuck about this 'business' stuff. And before everyone and their grandmother points out "LOL PUNK MARK, YOU LIKED PUNK'S SHOOT" as the mindless sheep they are, yes, yes I did. I enjoyed it because it was incredibly well done and it was different. Now it just keeps going back to this lame ass storyline where you're having your top guy belittling the belt. Kayfabe wise, without that belt, there is NO REASON to be doing anything and there's no company. That's why last Summer's storyline was a big deal, because it was actually about the belt.

Sell me the match, don't make me care less about it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SPCDRI said:


> Punk was forced to bring a knife to a gun fight. That is why this shoot stuff is terrible. It elevates one person at the expense of another. If both start dropping bombs and firing off machine guns it makes both of them look like assholes. You don't want to support either of them after they brutally shoot and undermine each other.


(Y)

Pretty much. The whole point of a promo is to work together to sell the match, not to _own_ the other guy to score cool points while (sometimes) making yourself look like a complete ass. I remember all too well the HHH/Punk promo before NOC last year where they were literally going in circles to the point where HHH had to actually say that out loud and make a concentrated effort to steer the promo in the right direction. What they were saying to other was madness. It was entertaining, but it was madness lol. The very fact that he had to bring things back into focus so blatantly really struck home to me. Again with Cena/Rock which actually made me uncomfortable when watching some of that shit and now again with Cena/Punk, where Cena went to town on Punk who could only stand there and then reply with a shitty comeback because he had nothing else to say. These things don't do anybody any favors in the end end.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Great fucking promo, loved it, actually got Cena over as the face in a hostile crowd. Punk played the heel perfect, this is the shit that I like.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I legitimately don't understand this place anymore. :/
> 
> I just don't give a fuck about this 'business' stuff. And before everyone and their grandmother points out "LOL PUNK MARK, YOU LIKED PUNK'S SHOOT" as the mindless sheep they are, yes, yes I did. I enjoyed it because it was incredibly well done and it was different. Now it just keeps going back to this lame ass storyline where you're having your top guy belittling the belt. Kayfabe wise, without that belt, there is NO REASON to be doing anything and there's no company. That's why last Summer's storyline was a big deal, because it was actually about the belt.
> 
> Sell me the match, don't make me care less about it.


Agreed 100%, but that being said, Cena's promo last night IMO was more geared towards making the belt relevant again by winning it. It was Punk who made the belt irrelevant, not any irrelevancy of being WWE Champion.

From that POV, I am much more interested in the match this Sunday than I was before last night's promo.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> (Y)
> 
> Pretty much. The whole point of a promo is to work together to sell the match, not to _own_ the other guy to score cool points while (sometimes) making yourself look like a complete ass. I remember all too well the HHH/Punk promo before NOC last year where they were literally going in circles to the point where HHH had to actually say that out loud and make a concentrated effort to steer the promo in the right direction. What they were saying to other was madness. It was entertaining, but it was madness lol. The very fact that he had to bring things back into focus so blatantly really struck home to me. Again with Cena/Rock which actually made me uncomfortable when watching some of that shit and now again with Cena/Punk, where Cena went to town on Punk who could only stand there and then reply with a shitty comeback because he had nothing else to say. These things don't do anybody any favors in the end end.


All of which makes it very obvious that the reason Punk's initial pipe bomb was effective both in and out of kayfabe was because it wasn't particularly venomous about anyone in particular. People seem to have forgotten that the vast majority of that promo was just Punk talking about how good he is, and how ignorant WWE in general was about that.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jatt Kidd said:


> Great fucking promo, loved it, actually got Cena over as the face in a hostile crowd. Punk played the heel perfect, this is the shit that I like.


He'll get booed the next time there in Montreal.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

At least he knows that all he has to do now is speak French.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> All of which makes it very obvious that the reason Punk's initial pipe bomb was effective both in and out of kayfabe was because it wasn't particularly venomous about anyone in particular. People seem to have forgotten that the vast majority of that promo was just Punk talking about how good he is, and how ignorant WWE in general was about that.


Punk's initial promo was one guy sitting on the ramp talking about a bunch of people who weren't there to pick up for themselves. That's a far cry from having somebody right in your face putting you down and you being unable to do anything other than stand there and take it.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

KO Bossy with some good points all over the thread but this explained it perfectly:



AthenaMark said:


> *This is a good and legitimate post. Cena is good at memorizing whatever raps his little friends in Boston write him. He's good at playing naive like he isn't the most protected star since Hulk Hogan. That's all he's good at. They did like 5 or so promos where he went on rants against the Rock and he said nothing. OMG...Cena OWNED the Rock. Yeah..Cena OWNED the guy that DESTROYED Steve Austin, Flair, Hall/Nash, Michaels, Bret, Eddie, Jericho at his best, Vince, Stephanie, DX, Road Dogg, Foley, Cripple H...every mic worker of note and ALL OF A SUDDEN, he doesn't want to say anything and Cena is a GOD on the mic? LMAO. There were a ton of idiots around this place that actually believed that shit...heart and soul. They believed it as much as they believed that CM Punk shoot promo last June when he was on that ramp and doing NOTHING but bitching and whining about what was unfair to him. Some female shit. Some little girl/toddler shit. *
> 
> 
> That stuff isn't impressive. Improvising on the spot like Hollywood Rock is impressive. Thinking on your feet like Austin did was impressive. This stuff is bush league. It's all manufactured to make Cena more than he is. It's 1980s booking and it's why the ratings are horrible and why they ended up losing a couple of hundred thousand buys for WM. No one is paying to see Cena win again and look like he's Hogan/Austin/Rock level. His own hometown doesn't even believe that. Don't believe me? Watch how they react Sunday night.


The difference between the material against Rock is that it was complete hypocritical bullshit. It was lies, it was an entire campaign to ruin Rock's legacy, not even in the promos, watch the video packages, ESPECIALLY the one at the WM27 NBC, that was one of the most embarrassing attempts to brainwash an audience I have ever seen. Of course Rock came back from it and killed it with a series of tremendous money promos that nobody remembers the shit they did to manipulate crowds. Rock ruined Cena's character for a full year, he made him a joke, from decent reactions he was getting in 2010, you suddenly see him getting 2006 heat and his face on a cover of a cereal box, making himself and the presentation of the wrestling business look like a joke. You can't touch The Rock, his once in a lifetime charisma, the unbelievable verbal ability and the connection with his fanbase. You want to manipulate the master? That's never happening and it backfired here like always, Rock STUDIES his crowd from the minute he's in his locker room hearing them, he knows every dynamics and every trick in the book on how you manipulate a crowd, only Hogan is close. What they did was trying to tell the audience that a local sprinter is faster than Usain Bolt, and the crowd no sold them time after time in embarrassment. That's the rare power of a performer like Rock, something above and beyond this industry. 

But anyway, the difference here is that everything he said about Punk was true, it wasn't BS material, it wasn't lies and there was nothing Punk can say to come back from it because it's all truth. The crap he was saying about the change, the Savage elbow/Bret colors, the phony attitude etc. I saw a lot of posts about the line on the PPV main events and the irrelevant title run. Well, that's truth, and no, Cena is NOT main eventing the PPV and house shows because of Vince, politics or anything like that. He's main eventing because he's the main attraction that the people from the paying audience today are paying to see, something Punk failed to do when they gave him the chance. Of course that it's not going to work in matches with Rock and Lesnar because people are paying to see them on another level and want to see them in a fitting situation. But in this case? That was a good, reality based promo from Cena. And unlike all the attempts to do reality based material last year, that was the only one that can hold in reality and Montreal saw it.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Pretty long discussion going on here. However, my thoughts are pretty definite after re-watching the promo. Now, on delivery,intensity and effect wise. Both men were superb. Cena played a great role, an intense babyface who was sick and tired of Punk's heel antics. Punk played the heel perfectly. He drew off the previous promo, and continued to be an arrogant champion, sticking by his argument of "Respect".

Now, to go onto the content more so. For those going on about it, yes. Of course Cena got the better of Punk. Because, you can't dispute the truth.

However, this leads to the problems associated with shoot-style promos. One person always loses out, big time. Think of it as using a bow and arrow while the other guy has a handgun. Now, before someone shouts at me for being a Punk mark, I am one. I still overall enjoyed the intensity and the exchange. But it simply shows how one-sided shoot promos are. Punk had 2 big shooteque promos last year. 1 was very similar to this, the other, was not. The famous 27/06/11 shoot was not like this, it deformed Punk's position in WWE and the treatment of the audience, aswell as ranting on backstage politics. Not to mention, the targets of the rant were not there(except Cena, who Punk actually put in a positive and negative light)

His other promo, was rather like this. Eviscerating and exploiting written character flaws. He ripped at Del Rio for his lack of Mic work. It went about terribly and few people liked it at the time, as it was close to the bone. However, I found Cena's to be the same. He picked apart entirely Punk's character and what he stood for. Essentially making Punk look like a chump. *KO Bossy* pointed out how it entirely degrades Punk's mic work and shoot promo, which is essential what has made him a star. Now obviously, Cena was only doing what he was told. And Cena had great delivery on it. But on the re-watch I saw how detrimental this can be to Punk's character, one of the few big names they have built up as a legitimate heel. Especially since no reposte was given to Cena's words (not a direct dispute to what he said, but rather shooting on Cena's character flaws)

Not only Punk though. An even bigger point is how this promo has essentially caused the Championship to be acknowledged to be "irrelevant" in Punk's hands. To the casual audience, who may not have seen it this way, will now believe it. Unfortunately, it is quite true again. Punk's reign has been forgettable, due to the fact he has not main evented.


My overall point is, shoot-like promos are very hard to get to work. Punk's famous one last year is an example of how one works. However, last night was an example of how bad things can go. If Cena wins the championship on Sunday, which he will in my opinion. Then Punk..well I don't know.

We will have to see how this goes however. Sunday is now the key booking point. Most of this entire promo can be forgotten of if Punk retains. Retaining the title will mitigate most of what he has been exposed for.

Either way, I enjoyed the intensity and passion overall. I am actually very interested to see what happens on Sunday.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> Certain topics were open to Cena that weren't open to Punk. Cena is allowed to call Punk an irrelevant champion, that he steals colors and moves from other stars, and that he failed to bring about any change. All of those are deep cuts because they're true. Meantime, what was Punk allowed to say? All kayfabe stuff. I'm better than Bret Hart, I'm better than Steve Austin, Shawn Michaels was better than you, I am Cena's superior. Its a typical kayfabe heel promo. And it was quite well done. But then Cena was given free reign to not attack Punk the heel, but big flaws in Punk the character. All it succeeded in doing was making Punk look like a fool because there's no response or comeback. The only way you can possibly compete with that is to drop your own kayfabe-breaking truth bombs. Punk wasn't allowed to do that, but Cena was. So Cena was basically walking into a promo rigged to have him come out on top, and Punk came out looking embarrassed.
> 
> Remember last year when Punk said ADR was boring and the fans didn't care about him? A fair number of people made a big stink about that because its the same thing. You aren't attacking the character in ring, you're attacking a fatal flaw with the actual character.
> 
> So the only way to balance this out would be to have Punk drop his own dose of truth on Cena. Say that its because of Vince McMahon protecting his little cash cow that Cena always main events. Say that the crowds boo Cena because he's stuck in 2005 and has remained stationary for 7 years and its not that the fans boo him because he's a villain, but because they want him to go away. Say that Cena has to rely on cheap pops by mentioning the local sports team to try and get some cheers since people are so tired of his shit. See? What defense is there to this? You're essentially ripping apart insider flaws that the casuals really don't know much about and making the guy look foolish because there's nothing he can do to dispute it. Its the ultimate humbling device and there's a reason its not used often. If Punk had the go ahead to retort to Cena with the same type of ammunition available, that would be a whole different story. As it is, Punk was given bullets and Cena as given nukes. It didn't get Punk over as a heel that's credible, it embarrassed him made him seem like a shmuck. Why did you need to make Cena look strong, haven't you done that every week for like...years? More importantly, why did you have Cena embarrass Punk on the mic when the mic is Punk's strongest skill? You're taking a guy's biggest selling point and shitting all over it with a guy who isn't as good as him. As I said earlier, it would be like Bret Hart claiming to be the best wrestler in the world and having him get out wrestled by Giant Gonzales. Why would you take away that guy's strongest attribute to make someone else, who isn't as strong in that category, look good? Doesn't common sense dictate that you should, I dunno, try to accentuate it? Have Punk be undefeatable on the mic? Have him be some sort of verbal God? Worked for years with Flair in the NWA. Nobody could touch him. Guess what? Ric Flair was despised and people tuned in to see the babyface try and overcome him. Why? Because they knew Flair's strength was his mic skills, so they let him run with it and build himself into a deity, almost. Nowadays...its all about protecting Cena, so you have guys like Rock and Punk getting owned by him when in reality that'd never happen. How? They give Cena shortcuts. They let him break the kayfabe boundary and give him the best ammunition, almost like they make sure his opponents have major flaws he can attack just in case. Its ridiculous.


Bravo, wonderfully said. 

Hated the promo last night. Great work by both men, but that content was ridiculous for reasons above. They have dumped a year of building up CM Punk down the toilet. They have ruined his character completely.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I think the Punk marks are just feeling how us Rock marks felt after Cena berried him on the RTWM.

We all just need to bow down TO DAT MIC GAWD CENA BRINGIN DEM BERRIALS


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

At times Punk looked legit caught off guard and really uncomfortable that he was getting publicly humiliated :lmao

He handled it really well, though. What more needs to be said? Cena has free reign in almost all areas, whereas it's clear that others do not when paired against him. Vince is obviously just hellbent on getting Cena over and hyping him to Hogan/Austin/Rock proportions, when in reality he isn't all that close.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

The heel says: he's better than austin, bret and the rock because he's the CURRENT WWE CHAMPION aka best in the world.

The face says: punk and the shitty spinner belt (the one he created) can go fuck themselves, "I'm doing you a favor son you ain't getting a main event spot without me"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Green Light said:


> I think the Punk marks are just feeling how us Rock marks felt after Cena berried him on the RTWM.
> 
> We all just need to bow down TO DAT MIC GAWD CENA BRINGIN DEM BERRIALS


:cena2

The double standards from the marks is what's getting me though lol. 

Cena demolishes Punk's character. HE IZ RUINED FUCK DA CENA  

Punk demolishes ADR's character. LULZ IZ COOL PUNK IS SO FUNNIES .


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll say this: if Punk wins clean, and then he and Lesnar beat the shit out of Cena and put him on the shelf till Survivor Series, then WWE has redeemed this promo, and about 5 or 6 months of booking, right there.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Rock316AE said:


> KO Bossy with some good points all over the thread but this explained it perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did they give Punk a chance? He has Main Evented three PPV's in the last 12 months? The same could be said about Raw which he only started being in closing segments in July.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Great stuff from both of them.

It never ceases to amaze me how entertaining Cena is (on the mic, at least) when he is allowed to be just a tad more edgy - like in the WM 28 build-up.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> :cena2
> 
> The double standards from the marks is what's getting me though lol.
> 
> ...


But a lot of people shitted all over Punk after he said that, like people are shitting on Cena now. I don't know where you get this image that the majority of the IWC loves Punk. They don't. Not anymore anyway.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

slatersgonnaslate said:


> I didnt like how Cena played off Punk not main eventing PPV's since he became champion as a "conspiracy theory" and it being somehow relating to Punk's ability as champion rather than to backstage politics.
> 
> Clearly the real reason is because of Vince's obsession with Cena and believing he is bigger than the Title now. I know that due to being pushed relentlessly as a face despite being booed constantly, Cena has had to become an expert in shifting and manipulating situations to get as much of the crowed on his side as possible. I appreciate its not something thats easy to do especially in a place like Montreal, but after failing to get over by associating allegiance with Bret Hart, it just seemed like a really desperate and prickish thing to do; to take a valid injustice alot of the fans are unhappy about and basically piss all over it. It was like Cena saying I am bigger than the WWE Title and everything else in wrestling, deal with it. I know he has to belittle Punks argument of being best in the world, and the part of the promo where he criticised him for advocating change last year but only meaning making himself a star, was brilliant - thats what he should have stuck to. Cena as the main event instead of the WWE title angers a lot of fans and him making that conspiracy/politics remark just left a really bad taste in my mouth like he was giving a big F-U to WWE fans who want the title to mean something again.


Just ignore him. Skip everything he is on and if you're there live, don't boo him, just stay silent.

If you all really dislike him, do the the only thing which will get him to leave. Otherwise you are feeding the same shitty cycle he has been on for years.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> But a lot of people shitted all over Punk after he said that, like people are shitting on Cena now. I don't know where you get this image that the majority of the IWC loves Punk. They don't. Not anymore anyway.


You say I shit on Punk every chance I get, but funnily enough, I praised the fuck out of that promo.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

jblvdx said:


> But a lot of people shitted all over Punk after he said that, like people are shitting on Cena now.


:lol


> *I don't know where you get this image that the majority of the IWC loves Punk.* They don't. Not anymore anyway.


:lmao

I love how these people suddenly made make-believe facts of their own to try cover the destruction of Punk's credibility.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Well, that's truth, and no, Cena is NOT main eventing the PPV and house shows because of Vince, politics or anything like that. He's main eventing because he's the main attraction that the people from the paying audience today are paying to see, something Punk failed to do when they gave him the chance.


I would agree if there was no Money in the Bank 2012. You can find excuses for every PPV why Cena was in ME and not Punk but what about this PPV?
Match with the title on the line with the opponent Daniel Bryan who was red hot with his "Yes" chants. You had AJ who was more over than all midcarders who appeared in every second segment. The most important storyline at this time with the love triangle and then AJ is appointed as the special guest referee making this storyline more interesting.

And on the other side you have only John Cena with his "big announcement" how he will compete for the first time in a MITB match.
And this #1 contenders match with this crappy announcement is the main event and not a world title match with a big ass storyline?
This is the proof whatever happens nothing will be more important than John Cena and CM Punk never had a chance to be more important than Cena no matter what he did.
This has nothing to do with how much Punk is a success or a failure. This has to do that WWE decided that Cena takes time off from the title picture because of his storylines with part time wrestlers like The Rock and Brock Lesnar but because of his status he stayed in the main event, thus making every champion in the company irrelevant and a midcarder, no matter who it is


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> :cena2
> 
> The double standards from the marks is what's getting me though lol.
> 
> ...


Cena demolished it as well when he called ADR our for having rented cars, among other things. Everybody was laughing and having a jolly time then, not much outrage against Cena.



Green Light said:


> I think the Punk marks are just feeling how us Rock marks felt after Cena berried him on the RTWM.
> 
> We all just need to bow down TO DAT MIC GAWD CENA BRINGIN DEM BERRIALS


LMAO.



Mister Hands said:


> I'll say this: if Punk wins clean, and then he and Lesnar beat the shit out of Cena and put him on the shelf till Survivor Series, then WWE has redeemed this promo, and about 5 or 6 months of booking, right there.


I feel the same way. He needs to go over in Boston to salvage this.



jblvdx said:


> But a lot of people shitted all over Punk after he said that, like people are shitting on Cena now. I don't know where you get this image that the majority of the IWC loves Punk. They don't. Not anymore anyway.


What I've come to realize is that the majority of the IWC _does_ still love Punk, but the people who _don't_ are the most vocal and opinionated, so it creates the illusion that the haters outnumber the marks. There are people who just _really_ hate the guy that much, and it's for a number of reasons I won't get into here.

Anyway, it's sort of like how the nutjobs in the Republican party paint a negative image for the whole collective group, even though they are in fact the minority.

Also, a lot of Punk supporters here are hesitant to openly defend Punk too much because they don't want to seem biased or have any derogatory names thrown at them for backing up their guy. Also, up until this recent heel turn, he's been kind of stale, so Punk marks haven't had much to brag about.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

chronoxiong said:


> I was most impressed with the French though. Didn't know he could speak French. Got the crowd totally cheering for him which was great.


:lmao

It was super awkward but very funny at the same time, the only phrase he spelled correctly, even aping the special quebec accent, was : "Je vais te botter le cul!". :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

lancaster223 said:


> :lol
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I love how these people suddenly made make-believe facts of their own to try cover the destruction of Punk's credibility.


Are you going to add anything to the conversation, or just act snobby and mock people?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

jblvdx said:


> But a lot of people shitted all over Punk after he said that, like people are shitting on Cena now. I don't know where you get this image that the majority of the IWC loves Punk. They don't. Not anymore anyway.


I was talking about double standards. I obviously meant Punk marks who are the kings of the double standard if you ask me. I'm pretty sure the majority of the people whining in here over what happened last night are the very same people who were lol'ing when Punk did it to ADR last year. For me personally, I don't care who you are or if I mark for you, HHH, Cena, Punk, Rock, ADR, it doesn't matter to me. I disagree with these type of promos and I don't think they should be happening.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Way to sell a PPV. Bury the guy and the championship you're after, so when you win, it means nothing. Good job, Cena (and WWE).


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DA REALITY ERA GNA CHANGE DA BIZNUS

......................


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Punk will be winning at NoC, I have no doubt about that which is probably why Cena was booked to "own" him in their promo last night. I know many people seem to think these guys just go out there and it's a free for all as to who can get the better of the other guy or get the last word in but it's pretty obvious that they were setting it up for Punk to go over

At least imo


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

Punk needs to defend at NOC. 


Personally i'd have him go over clean leading Cena to show RESPECT.  Kayfabe. 


Apart from Rocky at WM, when was the last time Cena lost clean?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't find it a big deal that Cena called out Punk on his self righteousness as for the last few weeks Punk has had the upper hand and ruling Raw with an iron fist. We saw for first time that Punk had doubt written all over his face, which the story and Punks character arc calls for. Sometimes in fiction you need to say stuff that cuts close to the bone in order to make the story more compelling and dynamic.

I think the IWC needs to grow some balls. People were doing shit like this to each other all the time in the Attitude Era (hence the name THE ATTITUDE ERA) and nobody complained.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Regardless, I don't like to watch people get publicly humiliated which is exactly what that and other promos of this type have felt like to me. That's not what this is all about nor has it ever been what it's all about.

EDIT - The Rock says that you beat your wife, Steven Williams. And now he's going to lay the smackdown on your candy ass. Yeah, it happened all the time.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

FEED ME WHORES!

Back on topic, my little cousin came over to watch RAW with me, and I finally understand John Cena. I just get it. I can't be selfish, just because I'm a teen, I want the Attitude era back and all that, but I see my cousin, this guy has had a pretty bad childhood, long story short, he's got no father figure and without getting into too much of that emotional shiznit, I understand that Cena gives these guys a positive role model to look up to.

Yeah he's not causing crazy shit, flipping people off, but hey, the guy's a good guy for the kids. Yesterday I finally got it, he's their hope.

Ugh, just defended John Cena, feel like taking a shower now.

BTW can't believe people thought Punk was getting buried or something, that promo was heated, Punk got his heat, Cena got over, people want to watch Sunday...so what's left?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Awesome, awesome work from BOTH men. That was one of the best, and most intense promos on WWE television that I have seen in a very long time. And it was not all Punk...all of you blind Punk marks need to stop thinking he is the only one capable of doing anything right. It was both men, and Bret to a certain extent too. 

Cena was at his best last night - and is actually always at his best in that type of role. When he preaches about working hard, and standing for his beliefs, while pointing out the short cuts of his adversary, is when Cena can really get the crowd behind him. 

Cena and Punk play off of each other so well, and seem to have picked up right where they left off back in 2011. Triple H got involved last time and that caused the feud to lose steam, but this time around it's all about them. Really hoping we get a series of PPV matches between the two through the end of 2012.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> DA REALITY ERA GNA CHANGE DA BIZNUS
> 
> ......................


I think the sad part is, with better writers (actually, maybe that's unfair consider Vince's lunacy - let's say better _writing_), they could have made the Reality Era a... um... reality. Not in the sense of breaking kayfabe in every feud or cutting promos on what ratings a guy drew last week, but just kinda updating everything to make it a little more credible in 2012. Quit pretending the WWE lives in its own little bubble, separated from everything happening outside Vince's line of sight. The MitB feud couldn't have been a sustainable template going forward, but it could have been used a springboard to get WWE out of a fairly big funk.

Just as an example, TNA's backstage stuff might not be perfect (the Hogan stuff wavers somewhere between hilarious, cringeworthy, and unreasonably awesome), but it takes an enormous crap on WWE's backstage stuff just because it's not stuck in the rut of 1998's production techniques.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Regardless, I don't like to watch people get publicly humiliated which is exactly what that and other promos of this type have felt like to me. That's not what this is all about nor has it ever been what it's all about.


Nobody was humiliated. Theres only one thing close to humiliation in the last few years which was Cena calling out that Rock had notes on his arm. Rock was visibly startled. Punk was not. He knows what he's doing, Cena knows what he's doing. It wasn't even a shoot, or a worked shoot like the HHH/Punk thing a year back. Its just Cena calling out Punks character. Punks character is that he's the cult of personality, he will feed the people bullshit with things like change just so he can become bigger himself "i exploit you, still you love me". Cena was calling out the character, not the man. So I don't see the problem with this.



> EDIT - The Rock says that you beat your wife, Steven Williams. And now he's going to lay the smackdown on your candy ass. Yeah, it happened all the time.


No promo has been that insider except that Punk HHH promo a year back. But look at a couple of Rock promos from 1999/2000 on Billy Gunn and HHH. He was totally blasting them.


----------



## evanderlongoria (May 28, 2011)

towars the end of that promo it had me really suspending my belief that the promo was scripted, it almost felt like legit heat between the two


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

jblvdx said:


> Nobody was humiliated. Theres only one thing close to humiliation in the last few years which was Cena calling out that Rock had notes on his arm. Rock was visibly startled. Punk was not. *He knows what he's doing*, Cena knows what he's doing. It wasn't even a shoot, or a worked shoot like the HHH/Punk thing a year back. Its just Cena calling out Punks character. Punks character is that he's the cult of personality, he will feed the people bullshit with things like change just so he can become bigger himself "*i exploit you, still you love me*". Cena was calling out the character, not the man. So I don't see the problem with this.


Somebody needs to have a little read over that again lol. He sure as hell didn't look comfortable to me when Cena told him to basically STFU. This promo is right up there with the rest of them for me. Punk stood there like a tool while Cena went off on him. The only character development he got was that he got bitch slapped by a man twice his age and verbally bitch slapped by a guy he just said he was better than in every way. Cena didn't call out his character, he took a nice big bright green crap all over it.


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

Punks the best in the WWE on the mic, there is no disputing that so to have Cena go over him at his own game is what people are pissed about. 

It won't mean anything if Punk goes over at NOC which he will. . 

Has anyone noticed Cena says the same thing in every promo he does? He just says it a little louder sometimes.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

jblvdx said:


> *Nobody was humiliated*. Theres only one thing close to humiliation in the last few years which was Cena calling out that Rock had notes on his arm. Rock was visibly startled. *Punk was not*. He knows what he's doing, Cena knows what he's doing. It wasn't even a shoot, or a worked shoot like the HHH/Punk thing a year back. Its just Cena calling out Punks character. Punks character is that he's the cult of personality, he will feed the people bullshit with things like change just so he can become bigger himself "i exploit you, still you love me". Cena was calling out the character, not the man. So I don't see the problem with this.
> 
> 
> 
> No promo has been that insider except that Punk HHH promo a year back. But look at a couple of Rock promos from 1999/2000 on Billy Gunn and HHH. He was totally blasting them.


:lol Keep deluding yourselves, Punkettes. Keep deluding yourselves.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Its just the hero calling out the villain on his warped opinions and delusion. Thats all. Peeps need to stop over analysing everything.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

evanderlongoria said:


> towars the end of that promo it had me really suspending my belief that the promo was scripted, it almost felt like legit heat between the two


Maybe like somebody was feeding Cena lines to say to Punk instead of that person saying it to Punk directly? I doubt there is legit heat, I think WWE is trying to end the pipebomb era, or Cena just fighting back kayfabe wise. You could tell by how Punk sold it afterwards. That's how it came off to me.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

lancaster223 said:


> :lol Keep deluding yourselves, Punkettes. Keep deluding yourselves.


Lol, who are you?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Nobody was humiliated. Theres only one thing close to humiliation in the last few years which was Cena calling out that Rock had notes on his arm. Rock was visibly startled. *Punk was not. He knows what he's doing*, Cena knows what he's doing. It wasn't even a shoot, or a worked shoot like the HHH/Punk thing a year back. Its just Cena calling out Punks character. Punks character is that he's the cult of personality, he will feed the people bullshit with things like change just so he can become bigger himself "i exploit you, still you love me". *Cena was calling out the character, not the man.* So I don't see the problem with this.


-Punk was taken aback. He covered it up and handled it well by laughing it off and pulling facial expressions, but initially it really shocked him. He simply stood there. His character was pretty much called out without responce.

-Calling out someone's character is just as bad. It is the on screen character a majority of the fans watch and believe in. Not the real person portraying it. To say a character being called out and torn apart in wrestling is crazy. It is the same situation as Punk/Del Rio.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Its no big deal. Casuals wont even remember this promo in two weeks time.



Brye said:


> *Sell me the match*, don't make me care less about it.


They did.




murder said:


> Way to sell a PPV. Bury the guy and the championship you're after, so when you win, it means nothing. Good job, Cena (and WWE).


Well the way I see it, Cena put himself over well in that promo, in the league of Bret, Shawn etc..so when punk actually beats him(and there's a good chance he might do it clean with no BS), it gives punk the much needed win for his title reign. But punk absolutely has to win this Sunday.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Cena calling the belt useless is so lame... Cena has devalued the title so fucking much! Hate that man... 

Cena sucking up to the crowd, Cena being the biggest douche in the world... Sorry I cannot get down with that guy. He puts himself above everyone and it's not Punk's fault that Vince hasn't booked it's champion to close the show or PPV for so long.

WWE is CENA unfortunately, that's all that seems to matter. Punk needs to go over and get his respect... Love him ripping on everyone, he's awesome as a heel.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Vyed said:


> Its no big deal. Casuals wont even remember this promo in two weeks time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he goes over clean and Cena finally respects him as the champ and PUNK closes the next three PPVs defending his belt until losing to the Rock at RR, I could finally get down with Cena being a "team player." Until then he's just as "All about me" as Punk or the next day. 

Why do I watch this again? haha


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I think the sad part is, with better writers (actually, maybe that's unfair consider Vince's lunacy - let's say better _writing_), they could have made the Reality Era a... um... reality. Not in the sense of breaking kayfabe in every feud or cutting promos on what ratings a guy drew last week, but just kinda updating everything to make it a little more credible in 2012. Quit pretending the WWE lives in its own little bubble, separated from everything happening outside Vince's line of sight. The MitB feud couldn't have been a sustainable template going forward, but it could have been used a springboard to get WWE out of a fairly big funk.
> 
> Just as an example, TNA's backstage stuff might not be perfect (the Hogan stuff wavers somewhere between hilarious, cringeworthy, and unreasonably awesome), but it takes an enormous crap on WWE's backstage stuff just because it's not stuck in the rut of 1998's production techniques.


"Let him live. At least until the end of the show,"


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

I find it ironic that Cena talks about Punk not fulfilling promises of change when Punk over the last year has been putting on wrestling classics with the likes of Jericho and Bryan whilst John Cena main events with John Laurinitis and the Big Show in absolute snooze-fests 

I enjoyed the promo but the whole idea of change back last year was so the entire product wasn't revolved around Cena and to be unique and refreshing, but once again he squeezes his way into the main event program every single PPV and bores us with the same old routine. 

The angle is interesting but so was Nexus, so was the Summer of Punk and so were many other things. Only for them to finish disappointingly and prematurely, after which Cena will still be shoved down our throats. Nothing feels as if it has a reaction to the product any more, just another feud for Cena to main event in.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

jblvdx said:


> Its just the hero calling out the villain on his warped opinions and delusion. Thats all. Peeps need to stop over analysing everything.


But he didn't lol. If Cena was calling him out on his opinions and delusion he would have refuted what Punk actually said and told him that he wasn't better than Bret, Shawn, Austin or Rock. Instead he called him irrelevant, said he had no character base, ripped apart what character base he did have, accused him of using legends to get himself over, slapped a mic out of his hand and then told him to STFU. Peeps need to start seeing things for what they are. 

Truth be told, *Vyed* is actually right and especially if Punk wins on Sunday. All will be well. If he doesn't though...


----------



## WormWood (Jan 3, 2012)

Same old shit from the boy scout.

Anyways, I hope to see Cena win in NOC...and Dolf to cash in the MITB.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

Punk's character was destroyed by Cena last night. He will have to do something significant to recover from this - and I predict he will at NoC. Remember that Heyman still hasn't meaningfully contributed to this angle yet - there's a master plan somewhere here.



WormWood said:


> Same old shit from the boy scout.
> 
> Anyways, I hope to see Cena win in NOC...and Dolf to cash in the MITB.


Dolph can only cash in on the WHC.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

greyshark said:


> Punk's character was destroyed by Cena last night. He will have to do something significant to recover from this - and I predict he will at NoC. *Remember that Heyman still hasn't meaningfully contributed to this angle yet* - there's a master plan somewhere here.
> 
> 
> 
> Dolph can only cash in on the WHC.


This is very true. In one week I've forgot all about Heyman. Da fuck lol? I do think Punk will win at NOC but not cleanly. He either gets himself DQ'd which sets up a HIAC where he won't be able to escape or beats him with the help of Heyman or DA BROCKATGON. I'll be amazed if he goes over clean though.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

God damn that last segment was awesome.

And believe it or not, it was Cena who stole the segment. That was the best promo ive seen him cut in years.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> This is very true. In one week I've forgot all about Heyman. Da fuck lol? I do think Punk will win at NOC but not cleanly. He either gets himself DQ'd which sets up a HIAC where he won't be able to escape or beats him with the help of Heyman or DA BROCKATGON. I'll be amazed if he goes over clean though.


It wouldn't make sense for Punk to go over cleanly after being so psychologically damaged by Cena the week before. It would make Cena's promo irrelevant and mark a disappointing conclusion to the feud. The more I think about this the more I hope something really big happens at NoC, but I can't really figure what it would be.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

i'm sure there isn't legit heat considering Punk gave Cena the best match of his career last year at MITB and they've feuded in the past, i.e. when Punk was the leader of the nexus.

If there's any heat its because Cena doesnt like to share the spotlight and will turn on his own friends if they get too close to his spot as the top guy.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> i'm sure there isn't legit heat considering *Punk gave Cena the best match of his career* last year at MITB and they've feuded in the past, i.e. when Punk was the leader of the nexus.
> 
> If there's any heat its because Cena doesnt like to share the spotlight and will turn on his own friends if they get too close to his spot as the top guy.


I think people with a proper functioning brain thought it was Cena who carried Punk to the greatest match of his life at MITB last year.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena winning at NoC will be the icing on the cake to the excellent promo he cut yesterday!



Jerichaholic4life said:


> I find it ironic that Cena talks about Punk not fulfilling promises of change when Punk over the last year has been putting on wrestling classics with the likes of Jericho and Bryan whilst John Cena main events with John Laurinitis and the Big Show in absolute snooze-fests.


"Change" is more than just having good matches. Good matches come dime-a-dozen. And considering their opponents, it's not surprising. Had Cena gotten the same amount of time with the same opponents as Punk's, he would have put on great matches too. He's had a good number of excellent matches with Jericho in the past already and a decent TV match with Bryan. Laurinaitis is not a wrestler anymore and the Big Show is... the Big Show.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

greyshark said:


> It wouldn't make sense for Punk to go over cleanly after being so psychologically damaged by Cena the week before. It would make Cena's promo irrelevant and mark a disappointing conclusion to the feud. The more I think about this the more I hope something really big happens at NoC, but I can't really figure what it would be.


Well that's the point of the promo, Punk feels that he has to prove Cena wrong and make his statements about him look irrelevant when he defeat him fair and square, I think Cena sounded like a heel when he said that Punk is irrelevant and it really didn't recieve any cheers or any reaction and that's why I think Punk will win. Even tho it was scripted, I think its written this way for Punk to overcome things like this and continue his journey with bigger competition and that he should find the respect no matter what from others. I think it's a great storyline for a long reign.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

lancaster223 said:


> I think *people with a proper functioning brain* thought it was Cena who carried Punk to the greatest match of his life at MITB last year.


I hope this is enough to at least get you kicked out of the thread.


----------



## moon25 (Sep 8, 2012)

^ It was obvious Cena carried mitb match yet you punk marks hate to believe it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

moon25 said:


> ^ It was obvious Cena carried mitb match yet you punk marks hate to believe it.


Wow, you made it to your alt account quickly.


----------



## moon25 (Sep 8, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wow, you made it to your alt account quickly.


What the hell are you talking about?? It seems you have some self problems, just because I believe Cena carried punk in that match (which is obvious) I'm troll?
For punk marks every punk hater is troll because the guy is so cool that can't be hated, open your eyes mark.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

lancaster223 said:


> I think people with a proper functioning brain thought it was Cena who carried Punk to the greatest match of his life at MITB last year.


Isn't that Cenas best match. I think Punks best matches were with Samoa Joe, Colt Cabana, Aries, Bryan, Hardy (more like a great feud tho), Mysterio, Morrison (in ECW days they have crazy chemistry). I mean you can't judge the man saying that this is his best match ever, when he never faced guys like Michaels, Eddie, Kurt Angle, Rock, Benoit, Lesnar etc, unlike Cena who failed as his matches with them weren't as good as his matches with Punk. So carrying shit doesn't work. I think Punk had the better and the best spots, reversals, and moves in that match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

moon25 said:


> What the hell are you talking about?? It seems you have some self problems, just because I believe Cena carried punk in that match (which is obvious) I'm troll?
> For punk marks every punk hater is troll because the guy is so cool that can't be hated, open your eyes mark.


I didn't call you a troll. I said this was an alt account. However, I did report you for trolling, so thank you for confirming that this is your alt account. And I reported you not just for your insult in that comment, but for all the shit you've been doing in this thread.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

The promo itself was the stuff of legends. But that ending punch by Bret fucked me up smh. Wasn't feeling it at all.


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

Cena is great on the mic, it's his matches that people hate the most, but has had a few 5 star matches

John Cena vs JBL (I Quit Match) just to name one off the top of my head


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

After watching the promo again the thing that bothers me is that cena just tried to completely destroy punk's character there. Punk is going on with a good heel promo, saying he's the best, why he's better than them etc. Then cena is just allowed to literally call punk and his title reign irrelevant, from the complete low blow of saying he stole savage's elbow when punk's doing it out of respect, the saying he wins by any means necessary (not true), and the promo made punk look like he was nothing compared to cena.

The delivery by both was great, it's just cena's content just attacks and tries to destroy punk's character. The match should be about the title, cena calling the title irrelevant by insulting punk's reign is not how you sell the match.


----------



## GuyverIV87 (Apr 10, 2012)

My reaction to the end of Cena's promo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJHXw-bhnpE


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Why did Punk want to hit Hart so bad again?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Pro Royka said:


> Isn't that Cenas best match. I think Punks best matches were with Samoa Joe, Colt Cabana, Aries, Bryan, Hardy (more like a great feud tho), Mysterio, Morrison (in ECW days they have crazy chemistry). I mean you can't judge the man saying that this is his best match ever, when he never faced guys like Michaels, Eddie, Kurt Angle, Rock, Benoit, Lesnar etc, unlike Cena who failed as his matches with them weren't as good as his matches with Punk. So carrying shit doesn't work. I think Punk had the better and the best spots, reversals, and moves in that match.


 Cena had two great matches with HBK in 07. The Rock was out of shape and blown up I don't know what else could Cena have done. His match with Brock is the best match I've seen in 2012. He worked Eddie, Angle, and Benoit, waaaaaaaaaaay before his prime as a wrestler. It would be like me saying Punk is garbage because he had a bad match 10 years ago.

Punk may have had the best "moves" that match, but Cena was the one holding it together giving it structure. Punk was bordering on turning it into an indy movez fest, but Cena brought the goods and led Punk to a great match. Punk was much better in their Summer Slam rematch fwit.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Cena winning at NoC will be the icing on the cake to the excellent promo he cut yesterday!


Sure it will  If that happens punk might as well start feuding with christian on dark matches.
Punk is winning but let's hope WWE doesn't overprotect Cena.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Very good promo but it was a stupid ending and it makes you hate WWE even more... Is there a heel in that company who wasn't fed to Cena and who wasn't made to look like a bitch on TV?? Punk is the greatest heel in that company when he's given some creativity (just take a look at Punk vs Hardy feud)


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> Cena had two great matches with HBK in 07. The Rock was out of shape and blown up I don't know what else could Cena have done. His match with Brock is the best match I've seen in 2012. He worked Eddie, Angle, and Benoit, waaaaaaaaaaay before his prime as a wrestler. It would be like me saying Punk is garbage because he had a bad match 10 years ago.
> 
> Punk may have had the best "moves" that match, but Cena was the one holding it together giving it structure. Punk was bordering on turning it into an indy movez fest, but Cena brought the goods and led Punk to a great match. Punk was much better in their Summer Slam rematch fwit.


Cena maybe was the one moving around and in control a bit but saying he carried the match is just laughable, if Punk didnt pull those awesome reversals, and also if he didn't preform the best moves or spots, the match will not be that great. It's Cenas best match, and it's the truth. That dude saying Cena is his best match ever must be joking, because Punks best match is with Samoa Joe. By the way Punk was a better wrestler before and that's like from 6 or 7 years ago, not saying he's bad right now because he's a very good wrestler but he's not as good as before. So Cena being better then before is not a good excuse because "Before" they had the best wrestlers and he blowed it because of his poor in ring skills.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Their are only four people on the roster today that if you give them the WWE Championship they would main event over John Cena and the one thing they have in common is that nome of them are full time wrestlers:
> 
> The Rock
> Undertaker
> ...


In today's sCENArio:

Lesnar-He doesn't give a shit about WWE and TBH,he is one-dimensional

Taker and HHH-Taker,HHH and Cena feuding for championship would be great tv stuff

Rock-The only guy you have mentioned that is DEFINETLY above Cena.But who would he work with?



FoxyRoxy said:


> I had to laugh when Cena said the Title is irrelevant.. you're the fucking reason it's irrelevant Cena, Punk should have said that too.
> Vince refuses to make Punk look better than Cena it's always been that way and it always will be. And the title will always stay irrelevant until Vince wakes up and realizes that he needs to make new stars. They had the opportunity with Punk but that ship has sailed.. can't believe he was made to look like a bitch and get punched out by Bret Hart. Bullshiiiiiit.


Cena ain't the reason for title to be irrelevant.

Vince would love for some other guy to be on the same level as Cena.
Punk can't draw,Atleast not like Cena


WWE is aimed at kids.How the hell would want to see a guy that calls Rock as Dwayne?


moon25 said:


> ^ It was obvious Cena carried mitb match yet you punk marks hate to believe it.


Cena has had more great matches than Punk

Punk's great matches are against Cena,Hardy,Mysterio

Cena has had :
Punk
Shawn-Twice
HHH
Rock
JBL
Umaga
Brock


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> In today's sCENArio:
> 
> Lesnar-He doesn't give a shit about WWE and TBH,he is one-dimensional
> 
> ...


You get what I am saying put the WWE Championship on anybody but those four guys and they have to take the back seat to John Cena.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> In today's sCENArio:
> 
> Lesnar-He doesn't give a shit about WWE and TBH,he is one-dimensional
> 
> ...


Batista/Cena match in Summerslam are better than those tbh. Punks matches outside WWE are better then Cenas in WWE. By the way Punk has had great matches with Bryan, Umaga, Orton, HHH, Ziggler in Raw 11, Morrison. Most of those are better than some of the ones in the bold part.


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

Just watched the promo and goddamn Cena owned Punk :gun:

First time I'm rooting for Cena since his Marky Mark days.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Pro Royka said:


> Batista/Cena match in Summerslam are better than those tbh. Punks matches outside WWE are better then Cenas in WWE. By the way Punk has had great matches with Bryan, Umaga, Orton, HHH, Ziggler in Raw 11, Morrison. Most of those are better than some of the ones in the bold part.


Daniel Bryan is an exception-He is able to put great matches with almost anyone


Cena vs HHH at WM is better than Punk vs HHH last year

Punk has had many good matches,more than Cena

But
General opinion is that Punk has had one unforgettable match while Cena has had more than one memorable match

I still can't understand Cena-Sometimes,he is easily putting a 4 star match.Most times,he sucks.

Outside of WWE,I don't know




The Hardcore Show said:


> You get what I am saying put the WWE Championship on anybody but those four guys and they have to take the back seat to John Cena.


All four?
Brock-I don't think so

Others-Yes


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

CM Punk looks like Christian Bale in the Machinist.

Also, sidenote, Bret Hart looks like my mom.


----------



## Sauly (May 12, 2011)

*Re: So they really will do anything for Cena to come out looking good..*



syrusriddick said:


> Honestly nothing surprises me with cena anymore I lost all respect for him long ago when they started using dying children to get him cheered.


fpalm


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: What a blistering promo*



jcmmnx said:


> I'm far from a Cena fan, but he owned Punk's ass in that promo. No way was it all scipted as you can see Cena get mad the first time Punk interupted him then just grab his mic to cut him off the next time he tried. I doubt anyone scripted Cena to call Punk an sob he just got carried away while going off on Punk. It was a great promo from both guys, and Cena's best in ages(also a nice punch from Bret!).
> 
> Cena was clearly the better guy in their money in the bank match leading Punk through his first big time main event feel type match. That was the first time the entire crowd was there to see a Punk match, and Cena made him look like a million bucks. I'd have to watch SummerSlam again, but I think Punk was much better in that as he wasn't as nervous as he was at MITB.
> 
> Cena has had good matches with the entire roster. Name one guy Cena hasn't had a good match with that he wrestled. Cena/Punk was 2011 moty, and Cena/Lesnar is 2012 moty. I was slightly disapointed Cena couldn't get more from a blown up injured Rock at Mania but it was still pretty good.


Are you blind and ignorant? Or just an actual fucking mongloid? Do you actually believe the shit you just wrote? Punk is one of the best in the world. Before that he was one of the best indie guys in the world. He's wrestled everywhere and he's wrestled the best. You actually think he was nervous at MITB? Are you fucking joking? It's not like it was his first big feud. Jeff Hardy vs Punk was the biggest and best feud of that year. You are a fucking joke.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Daniel Bryan is an exception-He is able to put great matches with almost anyone
> 
> 
> Cena vs HHH at WM is better than Punk vs HHH last year
> ...


Punk has had more than 1 unforgettable match. Or are you just counting WWE?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cena's promo sucked.

The way he delivered it was fine, but the content was a jumbled mess of cheap pop bait and revisionist bullshit that was 100% untrue and ultimately nonsensical. The way he talked in his typical "I'm going to tell you how you feel" voice and then for some reason got super pissed and called him a son of a bitch was laughably bad. It's like he was mumbling a half-thought he had in his head and then suddenly remembered at some point he was supposed to get mad.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

nater89 said:


> Punk has had more than 1 unforgettable match. Or are you just counting WWE?


Just WWE


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> Cena's promo sucked.
> 
> The way he delivered it was fine, but the content was a jumbled mess of cheap pop bait and revisionist bullshit that was 100% untrue and ultimately nonsensical. The way he talked in his typical "I'm going to tell you how you feel" voice and then for some reason got super pissed and called him a son of a bitch was laughably bad. It's like he was mumbling a half-thought he had in his head and then suddenly remembered at some point he was supposed to get mad.


Exactly this. Pure genius sir, pure genius.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

wasn't his hometown crowd booing Johnboy last year??


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Why did Punk want to hit Hart so bad again?


To make sure he gets booed.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Cenas promo was well delivered but yeah it was really just him proving once again there is no crowd he can't pander to... 

Speaking French... I mean come on...that may be a new low.. He memorizes a sentence in the native toungue and wham the crowd is face deep in his Jorts... I'll give cena credit he was able to get the Canucks on his bandwagon even if its for one night because they booed the shit out of him initially...

Punk was top notch and in true heel form...

I enjoyed it thoroughly , although I am tired of seeing him (over)sell punches from old guys... (not a shot at king, long live the king!)


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

#1Peep4ever said:


> i stole Savage´s elbow? *NO I ITS A TRIBUTE BECAUSE I RESPECT HIM!*
> 
> not that hard but yeah....


Yeah, Punk wasn't even allowed to say this, or something along those lines... he just had to stand there in silence, looking like a kid getting told off by his father.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

cena is the king of cheap pops and lies to make his promos seem good even though they're crap. punk once again getting "owned" by cena in a war of words. that's probably the least believable thing in the wwe right now. he sandwiched the bullshit about punk not earning anyone's respect in the 9 months of being mostly a fighting true champion with lame cheap pops. cena really isn't that good on the mic. he just knows how to trick the retards that cheer for him into thinking he is. if this were the attitude era, could you imagine the shit punk would be allowed to say to cena? what a gay ass time to be a wwe fan.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> cena is the king of cheap pops and lies to make his promos seem good even though they're crap.



Well soem of the stuff he said are true, that's a fact. Great promo overall, made this week's RAW decent.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Punk was shaken at the Macho Man line. Lots of good points being made in this thread over the last 10 pages.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

some people here really think cena is great on the mic? i wish i could dumb myself down enough to think that. i would find everything great if i ever got that retarded. cena does the same formula of crap and cheap pops. he delivers it well, but that like saying a horrible pizza was delivered very fast and with friendly service. too bad the pizza has diarrhea and ants all over it. that's what cena's promos mostly are. well delivered, but horrible content wise. i feel bad for punk he has to work in the wwe during the cena pg era. waste of his talents. i hope to god brock lesnar runs in on night of champions and fucks cena up and the lesnar/punk/heyman stable is officially on.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Cena said the same arguments I said about Punk (and got account suspended all the time on this board)

now Cena agreed with me.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

After watching it again: My respect for CM Punk is getting even bigger.
He did so great in making Cena look good, that most people wont realise it and give all credit to Cena.
But what Punk did last night was incredible prove of his skills.
Cena was good, and doing allways the same sucking to the crowd and so ppl will think how great Cena was, but the real star of that conversation was Punk.
Well done. Once again you have proven to be the *whole package.*

Cena is an easy target for beeing burried (if allowed). A lot of was already mentioned in this thread.
One more example:
Talking about loaylty, and you fucked some chicks in the back, while swearing to your wife how you love her and how you are loyal to her.
And who is the phony now?


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Punk has been red hot on the mic for weeks now. He had a great opening segment with Hitman this past monday too. Glad they gave Cena some good time to close the show though. Like everybody else has said, if you let him go on the mic, Cena is nothing short of professional.

Punk has just about reached that status himself though. Seriously, his promo with Bret blew me away.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Watching it again there was something that made me a bit confused. Cena said that Punk should get in the ring and make the worst decision of his life, but then Punk just walked in there and Cena just stood there. Very inconsistent. Also pretty funny that Cena said that he went all his journey from underdog to odds-on favorite as himself, despite that he went from a cocky, rapping loudmouth to the white knight he is today. Not very similar characters at all. It's only as the main eventer he's been stuck in the same rut.

The part where Cena speaks French got even worse on a rewatch. That's sucking up to a pathetic level and it's even worse that people in the crowd actually bought it after both having booed at Cena complimenting Bret, and chanted "CM Punk", "You can't wrestle" and so on against him earlier.

Since Punk was chanted at Cena, but Punk managed to start getting booed against Bret, it actually doesn't seem unlikely that Punk made it possible for Cena to get a face reaction. They start cheering his things after Punk has come out. Other than the sickening suck up bits, Cena did do his part well though. The two have very good chemistry.



The-Rock-Says said:


> Punk was shaken at the Macho Man line. Lots of good points being made in this thread over the last 10 pages.


Punk must be a pretty good actor after all since there are people that actually think the promo was real.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

It was a great promo and BOTH CM Punk and Cena looked good. Let's not forget that they are actors and they weren't really shooting at each other so I dont know why people mainly Punk marks get butt hurt when Cena's character attacks him, yet Punk has done the same thing for the last 15 months. None of you had a problem with Punk called wrestlers boring on the air and when he degraded the World title not too long ago. About calling the title irrelvant. 1) Every title has been irrelvant since the Attitude Era. Why don't people stop overcritiging this promo and just enjoy it as a wrestling fan. Stop trying to stick up for Punk and Cena cuz there is no legit heat between the two. They were trying to get people to buy the PPV. I agree that they did, but at the same time shoot promos long term aren't good because you can only go as far as going over the edge with it.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

How did punk look good after that? Explain that one please.....


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SimbaTGO said:


> Cena is an easy target for beeing burried (if allowed). A lot of was already mentioned in this thread.
> One more example:
> Talking about loaylty, and you fucked some chicks in the back, while swearing to your wife how you love her and how you are loyal to her.
> And who is the phony now?


I wish you could show me the footage where Cena is talking to his (ex?) wife telling her "I'm so loyal and love you" or whatever. They had an open relationship and fucked around freely and the cheating thing was just so Liz could squeeze out as much money from John as possible in their divorce since... why the hell not?

Cena haters... SMH.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

FreakyZo said:


> How did punk look good after that? Explain that one please.....


Lol that was the exact same thing I was thinking


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish Cena would always bring this type of material to the table and less corny jokes.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

bigdog40 said:


> It was a great promo and BOTH CM Punk and Cena looked good. Let's not forget that they are actors and they weren't really shooting at each other so I dont know why people mainly Punk marks get butt hurt when Cena's character attacks him, yet Punk has done the same thing for the last 15 months. None of you had a problem with Punk called wrestlers boring on the air and *when he degraded the World title not too long ago*. About calling the title irrelvant. 1) Every title has been irrelvant since the Attitude Era. Why don't people stop overcritiging this promo and just enjoy it as a wrestling fan. Stop trying to stick up for Punk and Cena cuz there is no legit heat between the two. They were trying to get people to buy the PPV. I agree that they did, but at the same time shoot promos long term aren't good because you can only go as far as going over the edge with it.


He degraded it in character; he said his title was number 1 and always would be. Dinner called the title irrelevant and made himself out to be of more value than it. I think that is the people's problem. John Dinner's HGH has somehow affected his view of himself as well as his unnaturally swollen forearms.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

darnok said:


> He degraded it in character; he said his title was number 1 and always would be. Dinner called the title irrelevant and made himself out to be of more value than it. I think that is the people's problem. John Dinner's HGH has somehow affected his view of himself as well as his unnaturally swollen forearms.


Cena obviously took some HGH, but he still has a flat belly, so he's mostly reliant on roids. Yes, I know his face is fairly somatropin induced, but that's hardly his sole main source for his look. He's on more than just one or another.

As for his promo, it sold the feud awfully bad, but at the same time, it was very exciting to watch. In 2012, people simply aren't used to this kind of "AE" promos, Rock and Austin would do them all the time while staying in kayfabe. Scott Steiners whole gimmick in 1998 was that he was a talking machine so they added a censored gimmick for a while. However, unlike any of those three, Cena seemed to overdo it. If Punk made some counter arguments, it could have sold way better, but as it stands, Cena overpowered Punk micwise with his truthful comments. To make it an even playing field, Punk should have mentioned Cenas hypocrisy e.g: (wannabe Rapper turned Superman for instance), but alas he didn't do so.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

bigdog40 said:


> It was a great promo and BOTH CM Punk and Cena looked good. Let's not forget that they are actors and they weren't really shooting at each other so I dont know why people mainly Punk marks get butt hurt when Cena's character attacks him, yet Punk has done the same thing for the last 15 months. None of you had a problem with Punk called wrestlers boring on the air and when he degraded the World title not too long ago. About calling the title irrelvant. 1) Every title has been irrelvant since the Attitude Era. Why don't people stop overcritiging this promo and just enjoy it as a wrestling fan. Stop trying to stick up for Punk and Cena cuz there is no legit heat between the two. They were trying to get people to buy the PPV. I agree that they did, but at the same time shoot promos long term aren't good because you can only go as far as going over the edge with it.


uh, cuz the stuff cena says is all made up bullshit rewritten history with the typical dash of cheap pops. the usual cena garbage that gets passed off as great mic work by some so called "experts".


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Creme De La Creme said:


> Lol that was the exact same thing I was thinking


the stuff punk was saying was entertaining. i've missed some years, but i don't remember a wrestler ever specifically name basically all the greats from bret hart and hbk to the rock and stone cold and say he's better than every single one of them. cena just did his usual mediocre stuff that doesn't make any sense if you actually listen to what he's saying. i don't think people listen and think at all when he speaks. they just listen to his tone and the conviction he says his bullshit and buy into it. he's like a b+ used car salesman that sells lemons that break down the second you drive it off the lot. he never says anything new and it's the same formula over and over again when he speaks. did i mention the embarrassing cheap pops? at least mick foley wouldn't try to disguise it when he'd do it and make a joke out of it. cena actually uses it to pass of his shit promos as good. can't believe how many of the internet experts here fall for it.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Brilliant Promo work from both guys tonight, Punk was on fire all night, as was Bret and Cena killed it at the end, great way to sell the PPV. 

Punk got Punked and that's the idea people 

He's been told that he's nothing until he can beat Cena (which is a bit hokey considering he's done that already but whatever) and Punk has nothing to respond with because he feels its true. 

the only way Punk gets buried is if he loses the title at NOC and the feud with Cena ends, which _definitely _isn't happening and im pretty sure what is happening is either Punk walks out of this Cena feud with the belt proving he's _The Man_ or even better he gets the very last laugh and wins it at WrestleMania. 

either way he'll either be the smug champion post WrestleMania or be able to claim that he's bested Cena prior.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fantastic promo.

Ironically, the only reason Cena can come to this level is because of the precedent Punk set last year.

No, Punk has not main evented any PPVs since he became champ. But what he _has_ done is forced the WWE to go down a new route. They did it with Rock and Cena and they're doing it again with Punk and Cena. They are blurring the line between reality and fantasy and they've got the the ubiquitously cynical IWC eating out of their hands.

If you've noticed an improvement of overall quality in WWE's programming, a lot of that is to do with Punk proving to the establishment that there is a new breed of pro wrestling that's waiting to be born.

Returning to Punk's main event drought for a moment, I suspect WWE brass (i.e. Triple H) is still butthurt over Punk's infamous shoot promo from 2011. And H being the "cerebral assassin" that he is has gone about trying to dismantle Punk's messianic status. In essence, he wants to keep the credit for moving WWE into the next generation. I read it as a giant Punk burial, painting him as a flavour of the month, and nudging him out of the spotlight once it's all said and done. If there is a truthful subtext to Punk's "Respect" campaign, I suspect this is it. And John Cena is just Triple H's mouthpiece.

Or I could be wrong.

But then, that's the fun isn't it?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Your time is up, my time is now
I'm coming out here to tell you how
you are feeling now in order to sell
some ppv's, but my promos are boring as hell
I make up shit, revise history as well
I tell guys they gotta beat me four times to be legit
Bret's brain still hurts from Bill's superkick


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Great segment by both. But it really depends on what happens at NOC and forward to determine if it was good for the WWE or not. IF Cena wins the title from Punk at NOC and this is the end of it (which i don't think is the case) then the WWE will have made the ONE guy on their roster that can actually stand up to Cena from a credibility standpoint on some level look awful and will have effectivley killed off any chance of anyone being Cena's "equal" for a long while.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Punk is a heel now, and apparently of the "pussy" mode as last RAW showed. Sadly, I doubt he will win the match. Although imo, WWE should find another guy as the Nr.2 face of the WWE.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I think they're convinced that Sheamus will fill the #2 face role, even if I don't think he should be.


----------



## JoeJackson (Sep 12, 2012)

Cena's pipebomb on Punk is the most brutal owning I've seen since the atomic bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki.

That was so brutal I think Punk will put on some plastic bag on his head at NoC.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

both did well, cena came out of it with the edge, as he should. the goal is to get as many people as possible cheering cena, punk shouldn't come out of every promo looking like the cool one.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> I think they're convinced that Sheamus will fill the #2 face role, even if I don't think he should be.


I don't disagree. The thing is that CM Punk was the only potential Nr.2 guy and after he fucked his whole run up, no one else is there to be a legit substitution besides Orton, and Orton isn't even that good on the mic. I said it before and I'll say it again, A Double is basically what fans expected of CM Punk. Ridiculous that the most charismatic guy in all of wrestling is stuck to TNA because he didn't have a few inches. He's the prototype of what an effective face is , cheered by kids, teenagers and adults should be like but that's a discussion for another topic.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Probably the best Cena promo of all time. I am not a fan of Cena but my respect for him as a mic worker just got raised big time, proving John Cena can deliver when the WWE let him. I honestly think Cena and Punk have great chemistry together, and the Punk/Cena feud will probably be one of the best in a while. This really hypes up NoC and gives me something worth looking forward to.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Loudness said:


> no one else is there to be a legit substitution besides Orton


This has been WWE's major downfall for years now, failing to create enough new main event level wrestlers. Which sounds really quite absurd when you're talking about a scripted form of entertainment. They seem to give up on pushes after a short while rather then dedicate time and patience to a wrestler like they did years ago.

But back to the actual subject, I was pleasantly surprised that Cena came back like he did during the segment with Punk. For me he showed how good a promo he can deliver back in the lead up to WM28 and begged the question from me of why can't we have this more serious Cena more often and not the goofy, childish jokes telling lame guy we're normally stuck with? But I have to give CM Punk credit too, he also did a solid job on the mic.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

max314 said:


> Fantastic promo.
> 
> Ironically, the only reason Cena can come to this level is because of the precedent Punk set last year.
> 
> ...


fpalm Punk has been the WWE champion for 300 days, surpassing all of HHH's reigns in the past.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

GreenDude88 said:


> This has been WWE's major downfall for years now, failing to create enough new main event level wrestlers. Which sounds really quite absurd when you're talking about a scripted form of entertainment. They seem to give up on pushes after a short while rather then dedicate time and patience to a wrestler like they did years ago.
> 
> But back to the actual subject, I was pleasantly surprised that Cena came back like he did during the segment with Punk. For me he showed how good a promo he can deliver back in the lead up to WM28 and begged the question from me of why can't we have this more serious Cena more often and not the goofy, childish jokes telling lame guy we're normally stuck with? But I have to give CM Punk credit too, he also did a solid job on the mic.


Ironically, I always saw Orton as the Nr.2 guy, even though Punk fans thought otherwise. But at the end of day, Ortons push was permanent while Punks was a passing movement.

As for Cena, sadly his "good route" doesn't have a good conclusion as it seemed as if he was doing it to stay on top. To phrase another example, have you ever seen The Rock this defensive in his whole career while he was feuding with Cena? As some other poster stated, this was the same guy that one upped Austin, Jericho, Triple H and other Greats during their prime yet against Cena he remained silent.

I'll tell you this. If CM Punk went up against Scott Steiner, a burial machine, he wouldn't even look like he was a midcarder, let alone someone who could go up against the Greats, yet recently he was booked as the strongest? If Rock got evening playing field (and he did so during a facebook video of his where he ripped Cena apart) Cena would be owned beyond belief.

Now I'm not saying "LOL ROCK WUD OWN DAT CENA *** LOLOL" but it's quite obvious that Cena has been protected during his feuds.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

max314 said:


> Returning to Punk's main event drought for a moment, I suspect WWE brass (i.e. Triple H) is still butthurt over Punk's infamous shoot promo from 2011. And H being the "cerebral assassin" that he is has gone about trying to dismantle Punk's messianic status. In essence, he wants to keep the credit for moving WWE into the next generation. I read it as a giant Punk burial, painting him as a flavour of the month, and nudging him out of the spotlight once it's all said and done. If there is a truthful subtext to Punk's "Respect" campaign, I suspect this is it. And John Cena is just Triple H's mouthpiece.


Why would they be butthurt over a guy getting insanely over? He has made them a lot of money. The reason for his main-event drought is due to the fact he did not get as over as Cena is with the casual audience(Why this happened though, is a whole other debate, which I will not get into). Thus their pro-Cena regime continued for main events. Just remember Punk has actually had a pretty long reign and is #2. Hardly butthurt from management. 



Loudness said:


> Ironically, I always saw Orton as the Nr.2 guy, even though Punk fans thought otherwise. But at the end of day, Ortons push was permanent while Punks was a passing movement.


We will still have to see how he is in the future to fully determine this, as Orton has the much more decorated past overall. But whenever I say Punk is #2, I mean in current times.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

NearFall said:


> Why would they be butthurt over a guy getting insanely over? He has made them a lot of money. The reason for his main-event drought is due to the fact he did not get as over as Cena is with the casual audience(Why this happened though, is a whole other debate, which I will not get into). Thus their pro-Cena regime continued for main events. Just remember Punk has actually had a pretty long reign and is #2. Hardly butthurt from management.
> 
> 
> 
> We will still have to see how he is in the future to fully determine this, as Orton has the much more decorated past overall. But whenever I say Punk is #2, I mean in current times.


You can say it in any times you want, I am not even an Orton fan to a big degree, but it's clear that Orton remained consistently over while Punk has had his ups and downs. If Punk got a year of irrelevance like Orton, he wouldn't even get any cheers, let alone beeing over as hell as Orton is. Now I'm not saying Punk is an irrelevant jobber, but compared to Orton he looks rather small in starpower.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Loudness said:


> You can say it in any times you want, I am not even an Orton fan to a big degree, but it's clear that Orton remained consistently over while Punk has had his ups and downs. If Punk got a year of irrelevance like Orton, he wouldn't even get any cheers, let alone beeing over as hell as Orton is. Now I'm not saying Punk is an irrelevant jobber, but compared to Orton he looks rather small in starpower.


True. But again, I am meaning to see if Punk does anything else big in the future, the case is, you never know in WWE. Looking back, Orton has obviously had much more memorable accolades than Punk has. Plus, he will be in for another big push down the line again, which as you said he has more of than Punk has. Finally, the fact that Punk wants to retire in 3 or so years puts a big damper on possibilities. Whereas Orton is still younger than Punk is. Time will tell, but it is in Orton's favour.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

It was a great segment but it could have been even more epic if Punk were given the same promo time without the Cena-feud handcuffs (the same downfall in the Rock/Cena segments). Punk's gone from a _"say what a good portion of the fans feel"_ heel, to tweener, to generic good old babyface and now to a generic coward heel -- let's face it, he's basically just whining to hide that his points are in fact valid. If he were allowed to articulate them properly the fans would be in danger of agreeing with him. This was a guy that would have gone toe to toe without a second thought, now he's afraid of Cena and getting clocked by a beaten down Bret Hart for the cheap crowd pop? 

The fact that they've had to go to such lengths to get Punk even somewhat booed and Cena cheered shows how much manipulation WWE has to maneuver in Cena feuds with guys that are over. The crowd wanted to cheer Punk and boo Cena, but due to Punk's booking (especially involving Bret) during the night and Cena's crowd pandering they pulled it off. Cena brought the heat, showing what he is capable of, but as the same time it showed how much he just coasts by instead of trying the vast majority of the time. Punk's heel run could have been pulled off less whiny if they allowed him to make actual points and flesh out his grievances as well as you know, letting him fire back at Cena with the same intensity. With the current build I'm of the belief Punk will retain by dubious manner and the feud will continue from there.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

NearFall said:


> True. But again, I am meaning to see if Punk does anything else big in the future, the case is, you never know in WWE. Looking back, Orton has obviously had much more memorable accolades than Punk has. Plus, he will be in for another big push down the line again, which as you said he has more of than Punk has. Finally, the fact that Punk wants to retire in 3 or so years puts a big damper on possibilities. Whereas Orton is still younger than Punk is. Time will tell, but it is in Orton's favour.


While everything is in Ortons favour, let's not strive away from the topic. CM Punk still has to make his "magic" moment. I'm talking about the moment where he will premanently established. Like you said, he only has three more years left, but imo, that's far from enough in making it compared to the other guys out there.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Loudness said:


> While everything is in Ortons favour, let's not strive away from the topic. CM Punk still has to make his "magic" moment. I'm talking about the moment where he will premanently established. Like you said, he only has three more years left, but imo, that's far from enough in making it compared to the other guys out there.


Well, the promo on 27/06/11 and MITB have been his major points still. The "magic" moment should ideally happen sometime soon. His current storyline leading up to Royal Rumble with Rock, and his match at WM 29 offer the best chances, as of right now.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

NearFall said:


> Well, the promo on 27/06/11 and MITB have been his major points still. The "magic" moment should ideally happen sometime soon. His current storyline leading up to Royal Rumble with Rock, and his match at WM 29 offer the best chances, as of right now.


The promo on 27/06/11 and his win at MITB have been his starting point to me. It seemed like much would come out of it, but it didn't. From my point of view, him even returning to WWE was a mistake, at least soon after,he should have stayed off TV for at least a few months. WWE made it even worse when they dried out his shoot style promos soon after he returned. If creative could have made promos that ignored the WWE championship (aka bypassing the fact that it was vacant at that time), the instant he would return would have made a huge difference, but alas, it didn't.

Now as you said it, Punk still has quite a bit to catch up to the greats. As oppsed to most, I'd rather watch Rock vs Punk contrary to Punk vs Austin as the seeds have already been planted. However, I would only enjoy this feud if Dwayne Johnson, unlike Cena, could go all out, This would mean that CM Punk would also have to go out of his way to deliver, and I'd rather have two guys going at their best possible, even if Punk gets burried alongway, instead of the Rock/Cena feud where Cena was so overprotected it became unreal from a kayfabe and legit skills standpoint.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Loudness said:


> The promo on 27/06/11 and his win at MITB have been his starting point to me. It seemed like much would come out of it, but it didn't. From my point of view, him even returning to WWE was a mistake, at least soon after,he should have stayed off TV for at least a few months. WWE made it even worse when they dried out his shoot style promos soon after he returned. If creative could have made promos that ignored the WWE championship (aka bypassing the fact that it was vacant at that time), the instant he would return would have made a huge difference, but alas, it didn't.
> 
> Now as you said it, Punk still has quite a bit to catch up to the greats. As oppsed to most, I'd rather watch Rock vs Punk contrary to Punk vs Austin as the seeds have already been planted. However, I would only enjoy this feud if Dwayne Johnson, unlike Cena, could go all out, This would mean that CM Punk would also have to go out of his way to deliver, and I'd rather have two guys going at their best possible, even if Punk gets burried alongway, instead of the Rock/Cena feud where Cena was so overprotected it became unreal from a kayfabe and legit skills standpoint.


-As for his returning to early. Yes, it definitely was. The weeks leading up to MITB were done extremely well. But the aftermath, was rather disappointing. The same goes for Night of Champions 2011. It was not the fact he lost to Triple H that really dragged him, it was the poor face-turn aftermath that did.

-As for the Rock/Punk. I think we will not get that many segments between them. However, I do hope the same. Just both men giving it their all in the segments. I really hope it does not go the same stuff that Cena/Rock did. However, it has a lesser chance, as Punk will have(and has had) much less protective booking in comparison to Cena. Not to mention, he will be a full-fledged heel.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

This promo was really annoying, Cena just bastardised almost an entire year of RAW by calling the WWE title 'irrelevant', he calls Punk fake despite speaking French just for a cheap pop, it made no sense whatsoever.

Meanwhile Punk is being turned into just another heel once again as the WWE become more desperate for him to get booed over Cena and it still probably won't work therefore the storyline just becomes stale and boring. The most promising thing about this storyline is Paul Heyman.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

NearFall said:


> -As for his returning to early. Yes, it definitely was. The weeks leading up to MITB were done extremely well. But the aftermath, was rather disappointing. The same goes for Night of Champions 2011. It was not the fact he lost to Triple H that really dragged him, it was the poor face-turn aftermath that did.
> 
> -As for the Rock/Punk. I think we will not get that many segments between them. However, I do hope the same. Just both men giving it their all in the segments. I really hope it does not go the same stuff that Cena/Rock did. However, it has a lesser chance, as Punk will have(and has had) much less protective booking in comparison to Cena. Not to mention, he will be a full-fledged heel.


Adressing your last paragraph. Even if Punk loses that verbal battle (but as long as he wins the ring battle), he will look strong as hell. The problem is, that from my own experience watching the show, the result will be quite different. Assuming you are right, we would get "It doesn't matter what you said" etc kind of phrases, and as a result we will have full entertaiment, instead of a legit Top GOAT contender holding back so the creative can make him look even to the rest of the roster despite most talent obviously not beeing on par with him, but earlier booking proved the opposite. In the Cena/Rock case, we didn't have that, and even though I'd rather have Rock on WWE TV than not at all, I want him to be his own self instead of a half-assed, restricted version that we have seen during his feud with Cena.


----------



## moon25 (Sep 8, 2012)

when Cena said he was himself, he meant when he was rapping he was being himself(which a lot of people thought he was fake rapper back then), he didn't mean it when he acted as a marine.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Did that promo hit the nail on the coffin of 2011 Punk?*

It has shown that he is no longer allowed to drop the truth anymore in scalding and vicious fashion like he did leading up to Money in the Bank. The pipebomb gimmick has now been handed over to John Cena. They tried to make Cena the "pipebomb" guy against the Rock, and now he is being that guy against Punk. Cena is now the one who breaks kayfabe while unlike when Punk does it, his opponents are forced to stay in character and not be allowed to retaliate with the same fervor and exuberance. Its not the end of Punk's career or anything since he is still a very good wrestler and mic worker. But in terms of being a unique, charismatic, truth bomb laying rebel, he is simply not allowed to be that guy on screen anymore. 

Punk is slowly being molded into that Miz/heel Christian role "I deserve to be the champion, I'm the best, I'm better than everybody" *runs away as soon as Cena or Orton or Sheamus hits the ring*. He can win some titles and even be in the main event from time to time, but he is slowly fading away.


----------



## moon25 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Did that promo hit the nail on the coffin of 2011 Punk?*



AmWolves10 said:


> It has shown that he is no longer allowed to drop the truth anymore in scalding and vicious fashion like he did leading up to Money in the Bank. The pipebomb gimmick has now been handed over to John Cena. They tried to make Cena the "pipebomb" guy against the Rock, and now he is being that guy against Punk. Cena is now the one who breaks kayfabe while unlike when Punk does it, his opponents are forced to stay in character and not be allowed to retaliate with the same fervor and exuberance. Its not the end of Punk's career or anything since he is still a very good wrestler and mic worker. But in terms of being a unique, charismatic, truth bomb laying rebel, he is simply not allowed to be that guy on screen anymore.
> 
> Punk is slowly being molded into that Miz/heel Christian role "I deserve to be the champion, I'm the best, I'm better than everybody" *runs away as soon as Cena or Orton or Sheamus hits the ring*. He can win some titles and even be in the main event from time to time, but he is slowly fading away.


And how do you know Cenas opponents are forced to stay in character while punks opponents didn't? Are you working backstage? Are you Vince? Writer or something?


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: Did that promo hit the nail on the coffin of 2011 Punk?*

Too soon to tell - but he's been built up far more than Miz or Christian ever was. I predict something major will happen with Punk at NoC - it won't be a simple clean win for either Punk or Cena.


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

Loudness said:


> I don't disagree. The thing is that CM Punk was the only potential Nr.2 guy and after he fucked his whole run up, no one else is there to be a legit substitution besides Orton, and Orton isn't even that good on the mic. I said it before and I'll say it again, A Double is basically what fans expected of CM Punk. Ridiculous that the most charismatic guy in all of wrestling is stuck to TNA because he didn't have a few inches. He's the prototype of what an effective face is , cheered by kids, teenagers and adults should be like but that's a discussion for another topic.


:jordan2 and this is why people should give this little company a chance. The Russo virus has been taken care of. 

As cool as it is seeing someone "shoot", I have to agree with the Rock. "Breaking kayfabe is easy, cheap and never entertaining. Boys who are desperate do it all the time."


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I wish you could show me the footage where Cena is talking to his (ex?) wife telling her "I'm so loyal and love you" or whatever. They had an open relationship and fucked around freely and the cheating thing was just so Liz could squeeze out as much money from John as possible in their divorce since... why the hell not?


lol
so taking marriage for serious should be proven with footage?

I didnt know that Cena had an open realtionship with his wife, and i dont believe it. he is just a phony who needs to suck up to people to stay in the spotlight, because he has no in-ring talent.
that is not hate, that is "sadly" the truth.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brilliant promo and one of the best I've seen on Raw for a while. Not felt so intense going into a PPV since Lesnar/Cena.

I do think Punk will end up walking out of Night of Champions the winner and I do think he'll hold the title longer than Cena did, over a year. I am really looking forward to Night of Champions, I absolutely love the chemistry Cena and Punk have with each other and they deliver each time, no doubt the match in Boston will be on of there best.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

isn't it funny how cm punk is similar to shawn michaels.. he's a douche bag to his fans and likes to call them homos.. even while he was a baby face people still say he was a prick.

while cena is similar to bret who is nice to all his fans..


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

I tend to gravitate away from anything Cena related honestly but this was a pretty solid promo. Also I haveno't watched it and I'm completely speculating haha.


----------



## Pipe_Bombed (Sep 13, 2012)

Has Punk come out of his room yet?

I heard he's taking it real hard.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

phreddie spaghetti said:


> As cool as it is seeing someone "shoot", I have to agree with the Rock. "Breaking kayfabe is easy, cheap and never entertaining. Boys who are desperate do it all the time."


It definitely shouldn't be overdone but ironically I'd say that Rock's comment fits pretty well on using an abundance of catch phrases too.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> It definitely shouldn't be overdone but ironically I'd say that Rock's comment fits pretty well on using an abundance of catch phrases too.


yep, thats true.
there are several shortcuts to fame. but some have been done too often like having some catchphrases and some are new like braking kayfabe and so they are far more entertaining!


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

What was so great about that promo other than cena sucking the crowd like there's no tommorow ? This seems like a rehash of rock/cena feud where cena was meant to come on top in ever promo and look golden while the rock, just like cmpunk, had to hold back 
Raw should change its name to "the John cena show"


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Pipe_Bombed said:


> Has Punk come out of his room yet?
> 
> I heard he's taking it real hard.


You do understand that this is like watching 2 , very bad , actors, playing a scene in a movie right ?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

The promo was intense, and it got the crowd fired up and ready for Sunday. I kinda had a bit of a problem with some of Cena's words, such as saying Punk "stole" Macho Man's Elbow Drop. He was honoring him, not stealing it, dickface. 

And nice way also to essentially bury YOUR COMPANY'S TITLE, saying that the most prestigious Championship in this industry is "irrelevant". Maybe if YOU weren't constantly in Main Events from FEBRUARY to JULY, then Punk, as well as the title, apparently, would've been more "relevant" in your eyes, asshole.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

i don't see why people are mad at cena, we should all be destroying vince. fucking Al Davis motherfucker.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a feeling the Punk/Rock feud is just going to be Punk shooting on The Rock and no selling his promos with douchebag facial expressions.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

rockymark94 said:


> I have a feeling the Punk/Rock feud is just going to be Punk shooting on The Rock and no selling his promos with douchebag facial expressions.


That is the only way Punk can survive.

A 1999-2000 Rock would destroy Punk on the mic.

But 2012 Rock with pg restrictions and kayfabe breaking Punk could be interesting.

It's a clash of personalities.Rock is the guy who would make fun of you and Punk is the guy that is more intense.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> Watching it again there was something that made me a bit confused. Cena said that Punk should get in the ring and make the worst decision of his life, but then Punk just walked in there and Cena just stood there. Very inconsistent. Also pretty funny that Cena said that he went all his journey from underdog to odds-on favorite as himself, despite that he went from a cocky, rapping loudmouth to the white knight he is today. Not very similar characters at all. It's only as the main eventer he's been stuck in the same rut.
> 
> The part where Cena speaks French got even worse on a rewatch. That's sucking up to a pathetic level and it's even worse that people in the crowd actually bought it after both having booed at Cena complimenting Bret, and chanted "CM Punk", "You can't wrestle" and so on against him earlier.
> 
> ...


Cena's character has gotten more humble over the years, I will give you that. But he is indeed the same Cena that he was back in 2003, he just doesn't rap as much anymore. He has not forgotten his roots at all, he just grew up.

Plus it was already seeing Cena come out in a basketball jersey while playing Basic Thuganomics on some Raw back in March. Yes, that guy was Cena but he has moved on from that, does not mean he is not being himself. His ideologies have never changed, meanwhile CM Punk's ideologies change all the damn time (I think Cena even brought that up in his promo this past Monday). Even when he was "Basic Thuganomics" he was about Hustle, Loyalty, and Respect. The guy is the most unique character I have seen as a wrestling fan, and he is just getting started.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Loudness said:


> I don't disagree. *The thing is that CM Punk was the only potential Nr.2 guy and after he fucked his whole run up*, no one else is there to be a legit substitution besides Orton, and Orton isn't even that good on the mic. I said it before and I'll say it again, A Double is basically what fans expected of CM Punk. Ridiculous that the most charismatic guy in all of wrestling is stuck to TNA because he didn't have a few inches. He's the prototype of what an effective face is , cheered by kids, teenagers and adults should be like but that's a discussion for another topic.


*HE* fucked his whole run up? Please explain how Punk "fucked his whole face run up", when he was at times out-popping Cena.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> *HE* fucked his whole run up? Please explain how Punk "fucked his whole face run up", when he was at times out-popping Cena.


He never outpopped Cena afaik, he was very over regardless though. He messed it up by becoming another bland babyface that opposed everything he said he would do during his Summer Of Punk promos, as soon as he stopped beeing edgy and WWE messed up their big Summer storyline (why did he lose to Triple H again?), he was relegated to "midcard" (which is a weird term for describing the placment of THE WWE champion, I admit, but in this case holds true), and apart from having great matches with the likes of Bryan, Jericho, Ziggler and others, he didn't do all to well on the other aspects of entertaining the fans, at least not to the degree I expected. 

Everybody knows that Punk is above the "clownshoes", "gigantic toolbox" and other childish insults that don't do him any favour, maybe he just isn't a natural face but either way, his run was far from what most fans expected and it felt like he didn't give nearly his all during that time, he was just phoning in I'd even say.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Elijah89 said:


> Cena's character has gotten more humble over the years, I will give you that. But he is indeed the same Cena that he was back in 2003, he just doesn't rap as much anymore. He has not forgotten his roots at all, he just grew up.
> 
> Plus it was already seeing Cena come out in a basketball jersey while playing Basic Thuganomics on some Raw back in March. Yes, that guy was Cena but he has moved on from that, does not mean he is not being himself. His ideologies have never changed, meanwhile CM Punk's ideologies change all the damn time (I think Cena even brought that up in his promo this past Monday). Even when he was "Basic Thuganomics" he was about Hustle, Loyalty, and Respect. The guy is the most unique character I have seen as a wrestling fan, and he is just getting started.


First of all his thug character wasn't what he started with. He dressed up as Vanilla Ice on a Halloween episode and did some freestyle rap and then got his rap character based on that. Then he went from being a thug to having his Marine character. Doing salutes and praising the military is very far from being a street thug. And this is of course not even mentioning change between heel and face, or his change from edgy rapper to the rapper that just made poo-poo jokes.

What Cena criticized Punk for doing is no more than what he himself has done. As for Cena being the most unique character, I have honestly no idea what you're referring to. When he was the edgy rapper he felt kind of unique (even though he's not the only one to have done that) but these days he just feels like a bland, stereotypical good guy. He embodies the problem with protagonists in many stories, which is that they are made to be so clean and perfect that they are stripped of real personality. That's why I would like him to be a heel again (which won't happen) because characters that are allowed to have flaws automatically become much better characters.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> First of all his thug character wasn't what he started with. He dressed up as Vanilla Ice on a Halloween episode and did some freestyle rap and then got his rap character based on that. Then he went from being a thug to having his Marine character. *Doing salutes and praising the military is very far from being a street thug.* And this is of course not even mentioning change between heel and face, or his change from edgy rapper to the rapper that just made poo-poo jokes.


absolutely right. very phoney indeed. the question is what would Cena do, if USA werent involved in so many military conflicts.




> What Cena criticized Punk for doing is no more than what he himself has done. As for Cena being the most unique character, I have honestly no idea what you're referring to. When he was the edgy rapper he felt kind of unique (even though he's not the only one to have done that) but these days he just feels like a bland, stereotypical good guy. He embodies the problem with protagonists in many stories, which is that they are made to be so clean and perfect that they are stripped of real personality. That's why I would like him to be a heel again (which won't happen) because characters that are allowed to have flaws automatically become much better characters


I personally dont care what he is a heel or a face. the thing is, i feel intellectualy twited by having to listen to his "morally correct" talking, while he is in reality doing a lot of "morally incorrect" stuff.
this is really sad to watch.
and just because he is playing this morally correct character, other wrestler, who have everything that is needed to be the topstar, are held back.
+ Cena cant really wrestle, and he is the main guy of a wrestling entertainment company, which is more than annoying.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome promo, too many people are over analyzing. I actually liked Cena speaking French and for anyone who's complaining that he's trying too hard or whatever it is- he's the top baby face, he needs to get cheers not only to establish himself as that, but to make CM Punk look like the heel. 

I really enjoyed when Cena told Punk he was in fear of losing the WWE Championship, and Punk began to shake his head "no" because you could tell Punk is totally in fear and was lying to himself. Kudos to CM Punk the man making for making that look so genuine. 

This promo did was it was supposed to do on the last edition of Raw before a PPV, sell you on the main event and make you want to buy Night of Champions. After Monday Night I completely want to buy Night of Champions and see Punk/Cena live. Will I? Hell no, that shits like $60, but you can bet your ass I'm streaming!


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

lmao.... way too much over analyzing going on. Just accept the fact that Cena owned Punk in the promo. Thats what the promo was designed to do. Don't try to go back in time, look at Cena's past gimmicks and rationalize how Cena is a hypocrite or wrong about what he said. Everything he said about Punk was true and Punk sold it like a beast. Both men did a great job in that segment. I loved how after Cena destroyed him verbally that instead of trying to attack Cena, he tried to punch the weaker Bret Hart - Just like he did with Lawler. I think Punk has been doing a pretty good job turning heel.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

bananakin94 said:


> Wow.
> I haven't seen intensity like that in the WWE in a while. amazing job on Punk and Cena's parts, they played it to perfection.
> Great way to top off a very strange episode.


The promo was perfect a lot of good came from this and one of the best promos in such a long time glad Bret played some role


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

great promo, though i though the ending could be a bit more original. Every time these two have a great promo before a PPV, it always ends in Punk getting sucker punched.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Vyed said:


> fpalm Punk has been the WWE champion for 300 days, surpassing all of HHH's reigns in the past.


False.

HHH held the WHC(was the main title at the time) for 600+ days..


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

I felt they should have had Punk get the last laugh. Cena got himgood with ending of the talking. They should have let Punk actually get a hit on Bret to really get some major heat.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

codyj123_321 said:


> False.
> 
> HHH held the WHC(was the main title at the time) for 600+ days..


I don't remember this, when was it?


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

I thought they were both great on Raw.


----------

